#ubuntustudio 2010-03-29
<ScottL> vlada, I'm not familiar really with bristol but i've heard it can be compiled with jack support
<ScottL> which I presume means that it can be connected to JACK then
<ScottL> but I'm pretty sure that it hasn't been compiled against JACK yet (there's even a bug for it I believe)
<vlada> ScottL, interesting thing if you take into account that this is distro variation that even pro musician should be able to use out-of-the-box.
<vlada> Hopefually, that'll get done right soon, so we can all enjoy lucid! ;)
<ScottL> well, JACK was just put into the main, just before Lucid and a round of applications were built with JACK support
<ScottL> bristol isn't in Ubuntu Studio at this time so it did not take importance right now
<ScottL> hopefully it will be built against JACK for next (after Lucid) release
<ScottL> I believe you can still run Bristol right now, just not with JACK support
<ScottL> vlada, ^^^
<vlada> ScottL, I'm actually quite new to ubuntu and have rather limited knowledge on what is in which repository... To bad we don't have everything jack-compiled already. It's not new technology.
<ScottL> well, there is a level of politics and policies
<vlada> noob question ahead: will I be able to upgrade whole system at once - as in - write one command and wait?
<rlameiro> theoretically yes
<rlameiro> you even dont need to write a command
<rlameiro> just one click on update distribution or something
<vlada> not encouraging... :) I'm alway more afraid of practice! :)
 * vlada is more comfortable with terminal :)
<rlameiro> yes you can
<rlameiro> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i think
<vlada> and it goes through all repositories?
<rlameiro> this upgrades the distribution
<rlameiro> no all the software for all the repos i think
<vlada> ok, I'll do it somehow for sure...
<rlameiro> or maybe apt-get upgrade
<vlada> rlameiro, hmm is it safe to upgrade to lucid already?
<vlada> ...suppose I should not be that impatient!
<ScottL> lucid is not officially released yet
<vlada> ScottL, to beta version, I meant. oh, well... I'll wait!
<Goptop> hi!
<open_minded_jeff> hello room
<open_minded_jeff> I have been having problems trying to get the ubuntu studio to successfully install on my intel Imac...
<open_minded_jeff> is there anyone that could assist me with this issue...
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-30
<patg_> How can I get some osx icons on my do dock? Ugly icons scare me
<holstein> patg_: gnome-do?
<patg_> holstein: Yes :)
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> gnome-do uses your system icons
<holstein> SO you could try different themes
<holstein> maybe your using a theme that has non-scalable icons
<patg_> holstein: Defualt theme for ubuntu studio
<holstein> karmic?
<holstein> you could try another theme easily
<holstein> and switch back
<holstein> see if that is the issue
<holstein> im not sure if the ubuntusudio icons are scalable
<holstein> should be all kinds of icons @ http://gnome-look.org/
<holstein> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<patg_> holstein: Can I replace them
<patg_> Indiidually
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> sure
<holstein> dont know how easy that would be though
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> i prefer the AWN dock
<patg_> holstein: Individually?
<holstein> http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<holstein> AWN doesnt use your system icons
<holstein> and looks nice
<patg_> holstein: Is it as easy as do?
<patg_> I'm coming from osx.
<holstein> looks more like OSX
<holstein> and has more functionality than both -do and OSX's dock
<holstein> it can be as easy, or easier
<holstein> BUT you can make it do whatever
<holstein> i havent used it in a while
<patg_> holstein: Is it drag and drop? I thought I tried it before. And I had trouble adding things. Had to use applets or something I couldn't figure out lol
<holstein> BUT AWN has something like stacks or whatever its called
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> BUT it has a menu you add apps with
<holstein> and you can choose whatever icon you want
<holstein> even a .png you make AFAIK
<patg_> Stacks are sick. I'll give it a shot. I wish it were drag and drop though.
<patg_> holstein: Thanks.
<holstein> patg_: :) np
<holstein> let me know how it goes
<holstein> i use gnome-do
<holstein> but not the dock
<patg_> holstein: Will do later. Currently on my iPhone lol
<holstein> laterz
<Zenker> can someone tell me the formats that ubuntu will allow as background images?
<holstein> hey Zenker
<holstein> you mean wallpaper?
<holstein> desktop wallpaper?
<Zenker> yep
<holstein> ive used jpegs and pngs
<holstein> as far as size, you can stretch or whatever
<holstein> might look funky though
<Zenker> ahh, i knew of those. what im doing is trying to find a way to use a transparent background for gnome, and use the multiple background image option in compiz but still have icons drawn ...hmmm...
<Zenker> what happens is it draws a solid color under the background. i wonder if there is a way to make that transparent
<holstein> Zenker: COOL
<holstein> i havenet messed with the multiple background options yet
<holstein> i know
<holstein> if i remove my wallpaper file from the pictures dir
<holstein> my background truns brown
<holstein> like thats whats going on behind it
 * holstein shrugs
<Zenker> yeah, the thing is for the compiz option to work u have to uncheck the draw background option, which also draws the icons, so if u do that it dosent draw the icons. . .
<holstein> that would be a deal-breaker for me
<holstein> i like having the USB drives show up on the desktop
<Zenker> yep, i agree. i like the clean look myself but as u said the usb drives n others are usefull
<Zenker> ahh i see, the transparent backgrounds work, however, for the compiz backgrounds to show u MUST disable background draw-gives background controll to compiz, so this means that the compiz backgrounds are not "under" the gnome's backgorund layers, geez. ah well
<holstein> cool idea though
<Zenker> but a workaround.. for this 2 work. find backgrounds u like, make pictures for icons and place those (using a pic editor) on the backgrounds then at least youll have a representation of the area of the corresponding to the icons, drawback, if the icons get moved :(
<Zenker> i think im callin "uncle" on this one rofl
<holstein> hehe
<Zenker> well... i could re-write the gnome gui ...yeah right! rofl
 * holstein puts on a pot of coffee for Zenker ... lol
<Zenker> well have 2 see what ubuntu 10 has 2 offer when its done. hopefully they saw all the requests to seperate the icons from the backgorunds or a related suggestion
<Zenker> have you checkout 10.4 yet?
<holstein> im running it
<holstein> on an EEEpc
<holstein> got a couple installs on SD cards
<holstein> one fresh install, and one upgrade
<Zenker> oh, thats right, u already told me that :) did u ever get sound working?
<holstein> AND a server install
<holstein> running an icecast server
 * Zenker dont know nuttin bout no servers rofl
<holstein> Zenker: sound is fine, i still got an X crash after resmume from standby
<holstein> i had my icecast server running on fedora
<Zenker> what do u use a server for?
<holstein> i was stoked to learn how to get it running in ubuntu server
<holstein> Zenker: i use my icecast server to stream audio
<holstein> from gigs or whatever
<holstein> OR if im teaching someone something about theory
<holstein> i can stream my piano to them
<Zenker> oh cool ure a piano teacher :)) i play a little
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i play bass
<holstein> upright bass
<holstein> proffesionally
<holstein> but i play piano to teach/learn/compose
<holstein> just enough to be trouble ;)
<holstein> Zenker: when are you going to upgrade to lucid?
<holstein> i thought about doing a update-manager -d on my studio box
<Zenker> i dl'd the iso and ran it, ,i didnt have any sound and couldnt get a connection to wireless
<holstein> i have a laptop i like to test on first though
<holstein> you need a restricted wireless driver?
<holstein> broadcom or something?
<Zenker> no its just a regular sound card umm i forget the name though
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> strange
<Zenker> its onboard i have a dell laptop
<holstein> i hope thats a bug
<holstein> something that gets sorted out
<Zenker> possibly, what im gonna do is install it to a flash drive so i can play with it a while, i dont have the hd space to do a 3rd os
<Zenker> itll be cool 2 have a carry along os :) that'll really impress some of my frineds i often take my lappid over to their house to show them how 2 do stuff, when i show up with just a flash rofl
 * Blank__ still doesnt bother with bootable usb because of incompatibility with older computers
<Zenker> i wish i could just uninstall windows. stupid vista, but then i couldnt play some of my fav games :(
<holstein> Blank__: i dont feel like i can haul a bootable USB stick around
<holstein> and be prepared
<Blank__> i could easily lug a cd or two around in my satchel thing
<Blank__> problem is, i haven't...
<Blank__> also another problem is that i always grab the alternate iso instead of the desktop
<holstein> i do both, a few CD's and a USB stick
<Zenker> idont think you can install/uninstall progs n such on a live cd.. but i guess theres a way to install it to cd ?
<holstein> Zenker: you could roll up your own live CD
<Zenker> maybe ill go all the way and get a portable hd w like a tb or so rofl
<holstein> a guy in my LUG is suppose to show me how he does that soon
<Zenker> ive herd that u can, sounds very complicated however
<holstein> my friend says its easy
<holstein> he does it in the CLI too
<holstein> i was looking at remastersys
<holstein> SUSE has an iso builder, im surprised theres not an ubuntu equivavlent
<Zenker> what is SUSE for anyhow? i mean, how is it diff from ubuntu?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> fair question
<holstein> i didnt find it as easy
<holstein> personally
<Blank__> yumm instead of apt/pkg?
<holstein> nice distro though
<holstein> OH yeah
 * holstein misses apt
<holstein> real quick
<Blank__> i havent been able to cache rpms for opensuse, but apt-cacher works very well so thats further cemented me in debian territory
<holstein> ubuntu repos are fast too
<holstein> i find
<holstein> for installing, and updating
<Blank__> the main reason i need to cache for my entire lan is because of my internet plan
<holstein> OH
<Blank__> in short, i live in australia, enough said
<holstein> a ca;
<holstein> cap*
<Zenker> eww ouch. i couldnt stand a slow internet connection
<Blank__> mine is 512k/512k
<holstein> drag
<Blank__> we could be getting 1.5mbps for the same price though
<Blank__> 1.5m/256k
<holstein> and i complain about my 2meg upload ;)
<Blank__> yep, that's the way people always are
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> its never fast enough
<Zenker> i get the 3meg from charter and i still get frustrated sometimes
<holstein> i got the 10mb from charter
<holstein> had the 20
<Zenker> err.. 10 meg rofl, but they say i can go all the way up 2 50 r smtin, ...at a PRICE
<holstein> im looking for something with matching up/down
<holstein> thats not charter
<Blank__> i go to an adult educational facility of sorts here in aus, right, and their internet is about 75mbit down
<Zenker> try diff dns
<Blank__> they seem to limit single connections to 4mbit though
<holstein> i bet thats pretty cool
<holstein> they might throttle it
<Blank__> yeah, i downloaded a 700MB iso in about 4 mins?
<holstein> w00t
<Blank__> i dont know if im going to get in trouble for grabbing isos, but hell, ive already grabbed about 3
<holstein> they shouldnt care
<Blank__> only problem is, they have a rather draconian proxy
<Blank__> they block a hell of a lot of sites
<holstein> got plenty of bandwidth to spare
<Blank__> and in particular, specific files like the openvpn installer
<holstein> hmmm
<Blank__> and "file hosting sites" like megaupload/rapidshare
<holstein> i guess some sys-admin has a reason
<holstein> maybe when the logs are checked
<holstein> ubuntu.com will be blocked too ;)
<Blank__> i tried using phproxy through my server and they blocked it within 3 mins :(
<Blank__> oh, i think ubuntu was fine
<Blank__> i went straight to a mirror site anyway
<Zenker> have you tried beemp3.com or torrents?
<Blank__> nope
<Blank__> not sure if i want to try my luck either
<Zenker> i missed it, who did u say was blocking everything?
<Blank__> the adult ed place i go to
<Blank__> it's part of the whole education network
<Zenker> ahh i see. yeah i wouldnt mess wit it either
<Blank__> it's kinda like uni but more casual
<Zenker> at first i ws thinking it was the government, like they do in some other places
<Blank__> it is essentially government
<Blank__> as in, it's part of the government's whole education system
<Zenker> ahh but i mean like in umm i forget where, but the entire internet blocks certain sites from other countries, and they make it seriously illegal to even attempt to find a way to connect to them
<Zenker> think it was china or japan r somewhere like that
<Blank__> china
<Blank__> the great firewall of china
<Zenker> im sure at some point itll be that way everywhere, but, also im sure someone will find a way :)
<Zenker> heay holstein, would you mind if i started a side bar with you and asked u a couple of q's about piano playing?
<holstein> Zenker: sure
<holstein> anytime
<rainc> howdy. having some trouble getting jack running realtime, been sifting through forum posts
<rainc> i'm running plain ubuntu on the realtime kernel
<rainc> jack tells me "cannot use real-time scheduling" but i have those things set in /etc/security/limits.conf
<rainc> rtprio, memlock, and nice
<rainc> oh i don't have pam_limits module
<rainc> it exists but won't load?
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> the ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme package is empty (except for stuff in /usr/share/doc/ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme)
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-31
<claybustr> There really needs to be an FAQ called "You don't know Jack"
<holstein> claybustr: lol
<holstein> how is it going?
<holstein> you having JACK woes?
<claybustr> I have ubuntu studio karmic installed. I have jackd running, I have pulse dumping sounds to jack. I have hydrogen running. I have the meter bridge showing activity from both pulse (Rhythmbox) and hydrogen. I can run envy24ctl and see activity on HW1/2 inputs from my mixing board (but no output) - I'm 80% certain this is a patch bay problem, but I can't get anything in or out of the card - well into the card but it stops there.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you got a maudio delta?
<holstein> 1010lt or something?
<rlameiro> did you choosed the outputs?
<rlameiro> or the fullduplex?
<holstein> hey rlameiro :)
<claybustr> maudio 2496 envy24ctl shows activity on inputs (so alsa seems to be working) but none of my apps have seen it
<claybustr> fullduplex
<rlameiro> holstein: ma man! :D
<holstein> hehe
 * holstein high-fives rlameiro 
<holstein> claybustr: can you start over
<holstein> a little more simple
 * rlameiro low-fives holstein 
<holstein> maybe just jackd
<claybustr> re-expain or back up to setp one
<holstein> and a softsynth or something
<holstein> get pulse out of the mix for a minute
<holstein> claybustr: have you ever heard anything running jack?
<rlameiro> yeap.... good idea pulse.... is kinda.... welll
<claybustr> negatory
<holstein> hmmm
<rlameiro> is jack runnig?
<claybustr> I think he's deaf-mute
<claybustr> yes, jack is running, rolling
<holstein> claybustr: you start jack with qjackctl?
<claybustr> yes
<holstein> no errors then...
<holstein> just rolling, and no sound..
<claybustr> occasional xrun but no
<claybustr> yes
<rlameiro> go to the setup section
<claybustr> showing load levels aroudn 14-20%
<holstein> have you ever heard anything from the card?
<claybustr> no
<holstein> hmmm
<claybustr> hold on a sec - lemme try something REALLY stupid
<rlameiro> go to setup and tel us the right column choices that you have
<holstein> claybustr: have you tried the other outputs?
<holstein> LIKE 3/4 or whatever there called
<rlameiro> yeap that could be it
<claybustr> ok - its not a bad cable. <cough> now back to asking the collective about my jack woes
<rlameiro> claybustr: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1333955/jackd.png
<rlameiro> open the connections and oppen al the connections and take a screnshot
<holstein> claybustr: try all the outputs too, just for S&G's
<holstein> all four
<holstein> it has four right?
<rlameiro> holstein: could it be because of monitoring?
<holstein> maybe im looking at a bad site
<holstein> rlameiro: i suppose
<holstein> but it shouldnt matter when playing a softsynth
<rlameiro> yeap...
<rlameiro> weard
<rlameiro> i never used the envy so i cant help in there
<rlameiro> check if al volumes are up etc..
<holstein> claybustr: when you look at that 'audio' tab
<holstein> like the one from rlameiro 's screenshot
<holstein> do you have some connections made?
<holstein> rlameiro: what is your card?
<holstein> with 4 outs?
<rlameiro> intels....
<rlameiro> onboard laptop
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> do all 4 work?
<rlameiro> i have two earphone outs :D
<holstein> OH
<holstein> cool
<rlameiro> yeap
<claybustr> 8 outs, I hooked them all up
<holstein> handy
<rlameiro> i had a problem with it, it didnt play the pd patch, i found i had my earphones on the second plug, lol
<rlameiro> but i use tha FA-101
<holstein> claybustr: i would open one thing
<holstein> like hydrogen
<holstein> and check the routing
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> fire up jack
<holstein> then hydrogen
<holstein> then you should see hydrogen in the connections area
<holstein> and make sure the output from hydrogen goes to the playback on your card
<holstein> im also not too sure what eny24 looks like
<holstein> OR how much of it takes over, if any
<claybustr> got an error on startup even though it was just running  - could not connect to jack server as client
<holstein> *the routing
<holstein> claybustr: COOL
<rlameiro> so jack wasnt tunnig,,
<holstein> now were getting somewhere
<rlameiro> running
<claybustr> no it was, rolling, and it was giving loads and occasion xruns
<rlameiro> weird
<holstein> rlameiro: i wish pipeman was around
<holstein> hes got a 1010lt
<holstein> and uses envy24
<rlameiro> yeahhh
<claybustr> brb going to use BRB to reset jack
<rlameiro> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/ControlsRedesign
<rlameiro> what do you think of it?
<holstein> are you running lucid yet?
<holstein> studio-wise?
<rlameiro> dualbooting
<rlameiro> :D
<rlameiro> karmic-lucid
<holstein> whenever im about to upgrade
<holstein> i'll hit an issue on the EEE
<holstein> and i'll change my mind
<rlameiro> i am going to test the firewire and jack and install a rt kernel from the ppas to test it audio wise
<holstein> i got a spare box
<holstein> i just havnet taken the time to config it
<holstein> i got to change the HD and put in a firewire card
<rlameiro> holstein: i am testing it on my 2nd hadd 7200 rpm for audio
<rlameiro> i will redesign my entire laptop functionality
<rlameiro> I will dualboot it with vanilla ubuntu and ubuntustudio
<holstein> i like to do it that way too
<rlameiro> i will try to use a comon /home
<rlameiro> i dont know if it is a good idea...
<holstein> i know you shouldnt need to
 * rlameiro thinks common /home will have a lot of problems :D
<holstein> hmmm
<claybustr> back - and jack restarted right away when I started up qjack, running again
<holstein> i usually just keep separate installs
<holstein> OR boxes
<rlameiro> claybustr: some errors on the message box?
<holstein> hmmm
<claybustr> no errors
<rlameiro> I just have my lap, the boxes are for other familiar uses
<holstein> SO you have just jack running?
<claybustr> yup - solo jack
<holstein> fire up hydrogen
<holstein> and lets try and track its path down
<holstein> and make sure its routed all the way to the outputs
<holstein> and go from there
<rlameiro> holstein: Pipeman is on OSM
<holstein> OH
<holstein> claybustr: if you want
<holstein> --- /j #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> pipemanmusic has a delta 1010lt
<claybustr> ok - hydrogen running and the load shot up from 4 up to 12 and then settled back down a bit
<rlameiro> normal
<holstein> claybustr: thats cool
<holstein> go ahead and start one of the demos in hydrogen or something
<holstein> and then go over the the connections area of qjackctl
<niwo> hello. Is the Nvidia driver 1.80 (or 195.36.15) supported by karmc?
<rlameiro> if it is suported on the normal ubuntu, it will on ubuntustudio
<niwo> i dunno if it is, im just askin, cause my ati card in my laptop is not supported by jaunty. And i dont want to touch my studio on the pc. But i will try with a live dvd.
<niwo> when there is one ^^
<holstein> hey niwo
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i was going to say
<holstein> the ubuntustudio DVD is not live
<holstein> BUT you can try a live CD
<holstein> just vanilla
<holstein> and like rlameiro said
<holstein> if its supported in ubuntu, ubuntustudio will be the same
<niwo> so what i use a ubuntu karmic cd. I know ubuntu studio is just a bunch of packages ;)
<rlameiro> basically yes
<rlameiro> the power of deb packaging :D
<holstein> w00t
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> gotta go
<rlameiro> cya all
<niwo> yes.
<niwo> bye
<holstein> laterz rlameiro
<MobiusJedi> hello, i am confused. I can hear my guitar through my sound card, but I can't seem to record it
<ShadeS> ok
<ShadeS> you set the recording input as the hole you're plugging your guitar into?
<MobiusJedi> well, in audacity there's only one alsa option for input
<MobiusJedi> i have the box checked in the alsa mixer for the correct input capture
<ShadeS> and the volumes turned up for recording?
<ShadeS> and not muted?
<MobiusJedi> yes
<ShadeS> dunno
<ShadeS> i'd have to fire my studio up
<ShadeS> and i need to recreate a partition table for that
<ShadeS> so it'll be a minute, better of asking someone else? ;(
<ShadeS> try #ubuntu
<MobiusJedi> i posted in both
<MobiusJedi> i'm thinking this is going to be a stubborn issue
<MobiusJedi> considering that I had to reinstall ubuntu from scratch a couple weeks ago to get sound at all
<wirelessdreamer> has anyone here had luck getting jack and pulse to work together in 10.4 beta?
<wirelessdreamer> programs start dying all over on me when I start jack in 10.4
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-01
<dax2112rush> What would be the recommended FS type for RT-audio work? Does either ext3 or ext4 have any issues regarding latency?
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-02
<sobukus> Hey, folks... I am wondering where I should put the flames (eh... helpful bug reports;-) about the ubuntu studio lucid beta
<sobukus> I tried an install and am still struggling to get the system working.
<sobukus> Hints about how to get USB GSM/3G modem dialup would be appreciated, too (that used to work out of the box with plain ubuntu 9.10)
 * sobukus is not sure if this should go to some mailing list, generic launchpad tracker... special tracker...
<holstein> hey there sobukus
<sobukus> hey
<holstein> sounds like your going through it
<sobukus> it?
<holstein> trouble
<holstein> :?
<holstein> :/
<sobukus> oh, of course
<holstein> unfortunaly, im still running karmic
<holstein> on my studio box
<holstein> I TEND to run a seperate machine
<holstein> for the audio produtions
<sobukus> well, I wanted to try some "standard" distro on the box, so that there is a remote chance that my band isn't freaked out by me hacking away in scary terminal windows all the time
<holstein> OR a shared home set-up
<holstein> OR a dual-boot
<holstein> lol
<holstein> hmm
<sobukus> the machine is specifically for that purpose, there in the practice room
<holstein> the mailing list is rather active
<holstein> for ubuntustudio
<sobukus> -devel? -users?
<holstein> both
<holstein> you can join both AFAIK
<sobukus> thing is ... perhaps you can help me there ... is it normal that after an install, I got no network manager?
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> its not in ubuntustudio
<sobukus> reason?
<holstein> OR it wasnt in karmics studio
<holstein> im not positive
<holstein> BUT
 * sobukus notes that it is on the DVD
<holstein> im told NM can cause issues with the RT kernel
<holstein> im running it
<holstein> i did a vanilla install
<sobukus> Hm, so networking is supposed to work using the debian-like /etc/network/interfaces ?
<holstein> and added studio meta-packages
<holstein> and i havent had any problems yet running NM
<holstein> sobukus: AFAIK
<holstein> i havent really tried under ubuntustudio
<holstein> BUT it should be the same
<holstein> and i got a lucid-server install
<sobukus> hm, so maybe they left out the PPP stuff in studio, too
<holstein> and it seemed to be the same
<holstein> sobukus: possible
<holstein> i dont think getting ubuntustudio online is a major concern
<sobukus> I installed the manager plus provider info using dpkg (synaptic doesnt work properly with the dvd:-/) ... but it doesn't find the modem
<holstein> OH
<sobukus> while the driver is loaded in the kernel (serial port is created)
<holstein> the USB one?
<sobukus> yes
<sobukus> huawei
<holstein> hehe
<sobukus> option modile
<sobukus> module
<holstein> i havent had the opportunity to use one of those yet either
<sobukus> perhaps it would magically work when I install ppp packages
<holstein> where are you?
<sobukus> germany
<holstein> you could try a Loco channel
<sobukus> ?
<sobukus> what's that
<holstein> #ubuntu-de
<holstein> from...
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<sobukus> ah
<holstein> its your local ubuntu team
<sobukus> well, I don't assume that huawei USB modems are special to germany
<holstein> easier than trying to get a word in over at #ubuntu
<sobukus> but you info on studio cutting away network manager on purpose is already valuable
<sobukus> not that I like it for personal use, but my idea was to go to ubuntu on the studio to show off that linux can be "easy"
<holstein> lol
<holstein> it can
<sobukus> just click on flashy buttons, things happen automatically ...
<holstein> BUT...
<sobukus> so they stop whining to install windows
 * sobukus waits for the but
<holstein> i still research hardware purchases
<holstein> and ask a lot of questions before buying things
<Blank__> most people don't
<holstein> hey Blank__
<Blank__> 'elo
<sobukus> the hardware should work... only thing is that ubuntu has annoying behaviour on SCSI systems
<sobukus> I need massive rootdelay to make it find the root drive
<holstein> Blank__: you know about USB GSM/3G modems?
<holstein> dialup?
<sobukus> I found that back then when building the studio box and ditched ubuntu as option, went for rather custom, source-based system
<holstein> i tried to set up dialup on ubuntu a while back
<holstein> and i ran into a hardware set-up issue
<holstein> and gave up
<sobukus> thing is, on standard ubuntu everything is just there
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> sobukus: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<sobukus> of course, I don't claim that it's there on lucid, I tried only 9.10 recently
<holstein> for the future
<holstein> you could try a lucid live CD
<sobukus> yeah
<holstein> and confirm if its a lucid, or a lucidstudio issue
<sobukus> live CD should show if the network stuff at least works
 * sobukus notes that it really should be lucid because of nasty old version of ardour2 in 9.10
<Blank__> holstein, nope :(
<sobukus> yeah, gonna burn a live cd
<sobukus> though I still hope to the the current install up to shape... or at least utilize the studio DVD for packages because ... well, 3G uplink is not very thick when you don't have the best connection
<sobukus> holstein: and  I'll try to report to the -users list about the issues (I assume the boot manager install is just confused about the SCSI setup ... people don't expect real SCSI nowadays)
<holstein> sobukus: good idea
<holstein> i think the devs would appreciate that kind of info
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> BBL
<sobukus> have fun ... and good night
<ScottL> sobukus,   this is a more expansive article on upgrading from plain, vanilla ubuntu to ubuntu studio  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Zenker> heay check out my ubuntustudio background, the colors are a lil depressing because of the jpg n all, if u like gimme your email and ure screen rez and ill render one that'll fit your screen perfectly :)
<Zenker> http://www.thepicturebin.com/images/Zelozelos/psdubuntu1.jpg
<rlameiro> good morning
<YAYBREAD> Does this distro have pretty decent apps for beginning guitarists??
<holstein> YAYBREAD: you still around?
<floating> hello... does anyone here have a problem with ubuntustudio 9.10 and mp3 playback?
<holstein> hey there floating
<floating> hello
<holstein> floating: did you install an mp3 codec?
<floating> yeah, it plays
<holstein> OH
<holstein> just jittery or something?
<floating> but after ~20 minutes it hangs
<holstein> i was working on some tracks last nite
<holstein> i exported wav's from ardour
<holstein> using jack
<floating> then I restart either rythmbox or audacious it it's back
<holstein> everything was great
<holstein> and then i converted them to mp3
<holstein> shutdown jack
<holstein> and tried playing both the mp3's and wav's
<holstein> in VLC and other apps
<holstein> and the all took a while to get started
<holstein> kinda jittery
<holstein> pops and clicks
 * holstein not really sure why
<floating> no, mine starts fine, so not jittery, just halfway through an album it hangs...
<holstein> theres a guy in my ubuntuLOCO channel
<floating> I'm hoping it's a 9.10 only issue
<holstein> hes got the same issue
<holstein> hell, i could have it too
<floating> yeah I've seen some bug reports online
<holstein> ive never played a mp3 for more than a few minutes
<floating> ah
<holstein> just to hear a track or something
<floating> everything else works %100
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> is the sound dead at that point?
<holstein> do you have to resart the app to get the sound to play again?
<holstein> while the audio is hanging, can you make any other sounds?
<floating> I have to restart the app
<floating> oh
<floating> I haven't tried that yet
<floating> that's a good point
<floating> I'll play with it a little
<holstein> i'll ask around too
<holstein>  i got a local friend on the kernel team
<holstein> he might have some ideas
<floating> ok, thanks... I appreciate it
<floating> I get the feeling it's a gstreamer issue
<floating> but I could be wrong
<holstein> makes sense
<holstein> is there a fluendo mp3 codec still?
<holstein> a free one in the repos?
<holstein> you could try that too i suppose
<holstein> get rid or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> and install the fluendo one
<floating> good idea
<floating> I'll give that a shot also
<PatrickGleason> does anyone here use ubuntu for web design?
<PatrickGleason> Does anyone here use ubuntu for web design?
<jussi01> PatrickGleason: some. whats your question?
<PatrickGleason> just wondering what real peoples workflow is like.
<jussi01> Ive used quanta a little.
<jussi01> mind, its nowhere near the standard of dreamweaver
<jussi01> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jussi01> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jussi01> there we are...
<jussi01> PatrickGleason: youll likely get a better reponse from our mailing list
<PatrickGleason> where do I sign up?
<ScottL> PatrickGleason,    https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<YAYBREAD> holstein you still there?
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-03
 * Blank__  is still wondering why both 9.04 and 9.10 have problems with the login menu
<Blank__> or is it just 9.10, either way all i get from both a fresh install and an upgrade are a plain vanilla login menu with a grey gradient as the background
<Blank__> ubuntu studio that is
<ScottL> Blank__, for 9.10 is was because no one prepared or implemented a gdm screen, complete oversight by a incomplete team
<Blank__> ah :(
<ScottL> cory was quite disappointed that it had happened (he had stepped down just recently before I believe)
<Blank__> ah...
<Blank__> so is there any possibility of grabbing the old files from an older release and remaking it?
<ScottL> i would suppose so, but I'm not very knowledgeable about gdm or how to change the background image, mayhaps ubuntu forums?
<Blank__> ScottL, i'll be looking into it
<Blank__> (sorry for the delay - just went into town and snagged some 4GB usb drives for $AU 8 each_
<Blank__> )*
<tucemiux> ScottL, is here??
<openmindj> hello everyone
<openmindj> does any one here use hydrogen?
<openmindj> any one here know where I could find some good hydrogen drum kits?
<lasconic> hi there
<lasconic> is anybody using MuseScore in Ubuntu Studio ?
<Blank__> nope...
<lasconic> Blank_: not interesting in music notation ? or you use something else?
<lasconic> interested
<minedmind> Hi! Does anyone knows how i can change de font type in gaupol? It doesn't recognize french symbols like é è ç à etc. It uses UTF 8 and western (windows 1252). I don't know what to use as french font type nor how to change the "font profile" in preferences...
<holstein> minedmind_: did you figure out your font issue?
<ScottL> hi holstein
<holstein> ScottL: hello
 * holstein about to run out to local LUG meeting
<holstein> ive got a canonical guy talking today
<holstein> i hope its well attended
<ScottL> that's cool :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-04
<renton_> do you know a simple midi editor for gnome?
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-28
<dpu123> hi all,I need help with my Ralink card. I am installing the ralink driver against 2.6.38 kernel,but its throwing errors,'error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’.I tried googling,but coildn't find a solution,can ny1 please help me out...
<holstein> dpu123: whats the device?
<dpu123> holstein, smcwusbs-n3
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats a networking device
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you should try maybe #ubuntu
<holstein> OR
<holstein> if thats too crazy
<holstein> go for #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> thats not really ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> dpu123: you're just using the -gerneric kernel right?
<holstein> *no reason not to use the generic kernel, im just asking
<holstein> i would probably just try ndiswrapper
<holstein> theres a nice GUI for it now-a-days
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=SMC_SMCWUSBS-N3
<dpu123> no i'm not using the generic one,but this driver worked fine in 2.6.28 kerenel,but doesn't compile in 2.6.38
<holstein> dpu123: what kernel are you using?
<dpu123> 2.6.38
<holstein> dpu123: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and paste that here
<dpu123> holstein, my present kernel is 2.6.28, but i am compiling against 2.6.38
<holstein> dpu123: yes, is it -generic ?
<holstein> -lowlatency ?
<holstein> -realtime
<holstein> custom ?
<holstein> -PAE
<dpu123> no ,it isn't generic
<holstein> OK
<holstein> running uname -a will tell you
<holstein> i think you will have a better chance using the normal -generic kernel
<holstein> and theres no reason why not to try that right now
<dpu123> but is it available,since this is the latest one
<holstein> dpu123: it?
<dpu123> i mean the kernel...
<holstein> dpu123: open a termain
<holstein> terminal
<dpu123> ok
<holstein> and paste
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> here
<holstein> then, tell me where you got that kernel
<holstein> THEN, tell me why you must use that kernel
<holstein> and not the one that comes by default
<holstein> THEN, you can tell me IF you want to try my suggestion
<dpu123> see i have an OS,which is build from linux from scratch.I had upgraded the kernel,tats y i need this stuff to be installed there.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> this is more for ubuntustudio specific support
<holstein> you're welcome to hang here
<dpu123> thanks
<holstein> i would try a normal ubuntu live CD
<holstein> not studio
<holstein> and see if the device is picked up by default
<holstein> and you can go from there
<holstein> i have several ralink chips
<dpu123> well can u tell me why this error occurs, 'struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers'
<holstein> and they seem to work
<holstein> dpu123: not really in any particular way
<holstein> but i bet its the kernel you have
<holstein> trying an ubuntu live CD would be a good trouble-shooting steop
<holstein> step*
<dpu123> ok
<holstein> that would give you access to a 'normal' kernel
<laleche> Me pueden ayudar con las conexiones de alsa pcm sistem djplay y jackqt ctl
<azm> le englisg please
<azm> *english eve3n
<laleche> ahora si que la hemos liao. i need help conecting alsa pcm djplay jackqt ctl
<azm> laleche, se utiliza djplay alsa o gato?
<azm> alsa o jack*
<azm> laleche, si desea utilizar alsa por separado lo que tienes que hacer '. asoundrc' archivo
<azm> http://jackaudio.org/routing_alsa
<azm> not sure if it is what you need
<laleche> sorry one minute
<laleche> Send laleche /home/isma/Escritorio/alsa_connection_kit.png
<laleche> http://img5.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img5/10/alsaconennctionkit.png
<laleche> I need to connect to play and record from djplay
<laleche> que quiere decir "se utiliza djplay alsa o gato?"
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-29
<sergiote> has anyone successfully installed Qtractor on Ubuntu?
<holstein> sergiote: yes
<holstein> check #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of guys using qtractor on all kinds of OS's
<holstein> including buntu
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-30
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am attempting to configure a "Tascam US-122L USB Audio/MIDI Interface" to work with Jack.  I am having minimal success, do any of you here have experience setting up this type of software/hardware configuration?
<meganerdca> never played with that myself
<holstein> Technicus: YO
<holstein> you still there?
<holstein> jackd -RP50 -dalsa -dusb_stream:1 -r44100 -p256 -n2
<holstein> ^ thats how you start JACK with the us-122l
<Technicus> I'll try this . . .
<holstein> Technicus: i have MUCH better luck and less xruns with a generic kernel
<Technicus> Well . . . it looks like there are new problems, Jack won't even start a server with the default settings using the onboard hardware which was working just fine before I tried configuring it to work with the Tascam.
<Technicus> The settings you just provided yeilded no success.
<holstein> Technicus: yeah
<holstein> it works for me
<holstein> so, i would double check some things
<Technicus> Thanks though . . . I have to keep looking into this further.
<holstein> try starting JACK as root
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> ^using the internal card
<holstein> i have the unit plugged in at boot
<holstein> using a current 10.04 up to date -generic kernel
<holstein> i use that line
<holstein> jackd -RP50 -dalsa -dusb_stream:1 -r44100 -p256 -n2
<holstein> i mess with the -p256 setting
<Technicus> Overall operation failed.
<holstein> Technicus: you should be able to see the device in the alsa tab already
<holstein> this is where i got the info
<holstein> http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1073
<holstein> the other suggestions didnt work for me though
<Technicus> What hardware are you using?
<holstein> Technicus: that thing
<holstein> the tascam us-122l
<Technicus> How long have you been using it?
<Monona> Hey all.
<holstein> well, its been sitting around here for a while
<holstein> Monona: o/
<holstein> Technicus: i got it from a friend
<holstein> plugged it in
<holstein> and it didnt 'just work'
<Monona> Ahoy, holstein.
<Technicus> Same story . . .
<holstein> so, i put off tech-ing it out for a bit
<holstein> i dug it out a couple weeks ago
 * Technicus waves to Monona.
<holstein> and have been using it with my sooperlooper rig
<Monona> And I wave back.
<holstein> Technicus: i set it up
<holstein> let JACK run for like 3 days
<holstein> with a realtime kernel
<holstein> and about 5 xruns happened
<holstein> with the generic one
<holstein> only like 2 in 3 days or more
<Monona> So, I'm using pulse-jack, and rhythmbox will just drop out periodically.  I can see from my system monitor panel that there's some process running in the background.  I can't tell what it is from top, which is running in the terminal.
<holstein> Monona: i use audacious
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> or just pulse when im playing music
<Monona> Never tried audacious.
<holstein> [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicas was saying the same thing
<holstein> Monona: let falk know if you see him
<Technicus> I don't even listen to music . . . aside from streams via VLC.
<Monona> I was using just regular pulse, but the sound would just stop.  At least with pulse-jack it'll come back after 15 seconds or so.
<holstein> Monona: yeah?
<Monona> Technicus: That's something.  Could never do that myself.
<holstein> that makes me think its something with alsa
<Monona> Hmm.  How could I figure that out?  I think it has to do with something running in the background, cuz I can see it taking up 50% of one of my processor.
<holstein> eh
<Monona> It's just kinda random.
<holstein> its just playing some audio
<holstein> shouldnt matter right?
<holstein> its not like you're compiling something
<Monona> I like it better when things just work or don't.
<holstein> anyways, i would look at the alsa verion
<holstein> and maybe the kernel you are using too
<Monona> Alsa is 1.0.22, I think.  Kernel is 2.6.33.29-realtime.
<Monona> It's funny, I closed firefox and there haven't been any dropouts since.
<Monona> What suggested alsa to you as the problem?
<holstein> Monona: ive just read about alsa updates fixing such issues
<Technicus> What kiind of music do you focus on holstein ?
<Monona> Hm.  As far as I know, it's updated.  How do I make sure the music PPA (that's falk's right?)  is updated?  Or will that happen along with the other repositories with apt-get update?
<holstein> Technicus: im a jazz musician mostly
<holstein> but i play all kinds of styles really
<holstein> and compose jazz and non-jazz
<holstein> Monona: should just happen
<Monona> That's the way I like it.
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<Monona> Technicus:  What are you into?
<Technicus> Dam!  Audio is not avaliable for me to hear your music :(
<Technicus> I should stay on task and get this configured.
<Monona> holstein:  Sounds great!  That's real instrument, not synth, right?
<Technicus> I need to take a breah though . . .
<holstein> Monona: sounds like it right?
<holstein> its pianoteq
<holstein> the rhodes sound
<holstein> i got a nice weighed controller recently too
<holstein> :)
<holstein> weighted*
<Technicus> If you are able, will you please point me to some references you used to get thing going on your setup?
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/pictures/studio/IMG_20110323_151328.jpg
<holstein> Technicus: that tascam?
<Technicus> Yes.
<holstein> http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1073
<holstein> thats it
<holstein> i use that JACK line
<holstein> start JACK from command line
<Technicus> It's drivn' me nuts!
<holstein> THEN, i launch qjack
<holstein> Technicus: i'll try it in 10.10 here in a bit
<Technicus> What OS do you have it on?
<Monona> holstein: Excellent.  That's a really nice sound.  I've the pianoteq stuff is good.  I'm not much for actually playing keyboards, alas, so I haven't gotten much into that.
<Monona> Is it sampled, or modeling?
<holstein> Monona: sampled?
<holstein> not sure actually...
<holstein> its nice though
<Technicus> That's an excellant pic.
<Monona> As in, sampled middle C at a bunch of different velocities and attacks, or using models of the physical instrument to amek the sound.  Just curious.  Sure sounds nice.
<holstein> i think its modeling then
<Monona> Cool.  I've been reading up a little on how that sort of software works.
<Monona> Interesting stuff, but way over my head.
<Monona> So far.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-01
<ronj_> hey ho
<ronj_> long time... I'll do some testing on Sunday at Montreal's GlobalJam, are there specific areas to focus on for Studio?
<Blank__> oh, 'elo ronj_... sorry i didn't reply to that email all those months ago
<ronj_> I plan to do my usual JACK/FFADO/Ardour tests on my FA66, but haven't been checking the mailing list a lot, so if there is recent stuff to try or potential regressions to have a look at, feel free to tell me :)
<ronj_> Blank__: no problem :)
<Blank__> ronj_, things have been a bit crazy here and i've not had time to do any more mixes of your stuff, nor have i been able to cull together all the various mixes i've done in the past :(
<ronj_> that's cool Blank__ , I'm already pleased to hear about what you did, and well, if you come back at it, drop me a line!
<Blank__> ronj_, i certainly shall... I'm hoping to actually start recording people sometime this year, as i've got several people interested in it
<ronj_> yay
<Blank__> i haven't actually done any full recording+mixing sessions in ardour, and i'm eager to use ardour 3, so i'm looking forward to it
<Blank__> this laptop, however, needs a reformat and a severe cleanup in the /home :P
<dezine> Hi, I'm trying to get an Echo Audiofire4 working on my 10.10. I am pretty clueless at this point and would appreciate some help.
<ailo> dezine, Have you had it working on other systems?
<dezine> It was working on my windows system, yes.
<ailo> dezine, I meant other LInux systems. Are you new to Linux in general?
<dezine> Oh, I have not. No, but I'm definitely new to using an interface with it.
<ailo> dezine, I see. Are you using qjackctl? Did you try using "firewire" as the driver. I would recommend other settings to remain at default
<ailo> dezine, To make a quick check, run qjackctl as root. If it works, you'll just need to add realtime access for the user.
<dezine> hm lemme see
<ailo> dezine, You could try this too: sudo jackd -d firewire
<ailo> In a terminal
<dezine> So at this point I should be able to hear the mic?
<ailo> dezine, Are you able to start jackd?
<ailo> dezine, Can you do it as a normal user: jackd -d firewire ?
<dezine> jackd -d firewir
<dezine> oops
<dezine> Cannot attach audio driver
<dezine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588414/
<ailo> dezine, It looks like you don't have realtime privilege. Do: cat /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ailo> Should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588415/
<dezine> Yeah it's the same
<ailo> dezine, The next step is to allow realtime operation with the firewire device.
<ailo> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffado.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/60-ffado.rules
<ailo> Should go into /etc/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<dezine> ok
<ailo> You'll need to reboot
<ailo> dezine, No special kernel? Did you use ubuntustudio-controls(not up to date and should not be used)?
<dezine> hm I see 60-raw1394.rules
<ailo> dezine, You can remove that. It's for the old firewire stack
<dezine> I don't think there's anything special I installed ubuntu then installed the audio package
<ailo> dezine, Ok. I don't have a firewire device myself mind you, so I can only help you so far. I think this should be enough to get you going. Let me know if it works.
<dezine> Ok man thanks a lot.
<dezine> I'll hop back on to let you know either way
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-02
<Technicus> Hello . . . what is the apt line for Lucid repository?
<Technicus> I want to install the amd64 realtime kernel.
<Technicus> This is because the kernel for Mavrick does not seem to work with the Tascam US-122L.
<ailo> Technicus, Why not just install Lucid?
<Technicus> Pardon me . . . I have been at this for days, and that response makes me want to scream . . .
<Technicus> o_O
<Technicus> Thank you though.
<Technicus> Hello, I installed kernel 2.6.33-29-realtime which cured the audio troubles I was experiencing, but at the cost of Nvidia drivers.  The system installed is Ubuntu 10.10 but the kernel is designed for 10.04.  What can I do to get the Nvidia drivers working again?
<Technicus> Here is where I got the kernel from: [ https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+related-software ].
<ailo> Technicus, So, aboganis nvidia drivers didn't work?
<ailo> Perhaps they are too old
<ailo> Technicus, You can also build the drivers manually. Download from nvidias site.
<Technicus> ailo: No, after further ivestigation, his sight even indicates that they are broken, from what I gather.
<ailo> Technicus, Try building manually. Nvidia has instructions on how to do it, but you might need some specific Ubuntu instructions as well.
<Technicus> I was thinking of attempting that, would I need to be on the aboganjs kernel to try?
<ailo> Technicus, Yes, you need to run the kernel you build the drivers for. However, your device would probably work on a -generic Lucid kernel as well.
<ailo> Which has drivers already built
<Technicus> I have not been able to find that kernel.
<ailo> Technicus, It's not on aboganis PPA
<ailo> Technicus, Don't add the Lucid repo, though. Just download the kernel image, and headers as deb packages if you want to try them
<ailo> Technicus, But, as has been said before, it might be wiser just to install Lucid
<Technicus> I would do that if I could find it.
<Technicus> I might as well.
<Technicus> I just migrated from Debian Stable to Mavric and I am just beginning to settle into this OS and don't feel like reinstalling, I just went through that last week . . . but if it gets the devive working I'm considering it.
<ailo> There won't be too much of a difference between Lucid and Maverick.
<Technicus> People have been giving me lots of suggestions and I have been attempting all of them.
<Technicus> I have rejoyced that the device has started working with that kernel, but then the video is hosed . . . it is such a cycle.
<Technicus> I don't care about differences, just the process of reinstalling, and configuring the entire system again, not really something I want to do a week after I already did.
<Technicus> I'm going to try compiling the video drivers first.
<Technicus> But not right now . . .
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-03
<Oldposdells> HI
<Oldposdells> I have a question. What audio controls does Ubuntu Studio have?
<ScottL> eh, he's gone already :(
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> it has all of the audio controls ;p
 * hermanr notices "General music making and studio chatter is allowed" in the topic ...
<hermanr> ... wondering how welcome Rosegarden is, as a topic. :-)
<hermanr> By the way, there is an IRC meeting for Cinelerra-CV today, at 16.00 UTC (that's in 1 hour and 20 minutes)
<azm> its quite silence here. You will get faster response in #opensourcemusicians probably
<holstein> hermanr: hey
<holstein> we have an ubuntustudio meeting today too :)
<holstein> in 20 minutes
<holstein> over in #ubuntustudio-devel
<hermanr> One hour, or open-ended?
<holstein> hermanr: probably pretty loose
<holstein> azm: o/
 * hermanr needs to focus on the cinCV meeting
<azm> hello holstein
<azm> suddenly channe lalive :)
<azm> channel
<hermanr> azm: #opensourcemusicians was the right crowd, indeed! :-))
<phed__> hei hermanr btw
<hermanr> phed__: Hei :-)
 * hermanr was confused about DST; the #cinelerra meeting is in one hour, not now
<hermanr> .oO(I'd better take a nap now...)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there some sort of setting (gconf maybe) to change the default session to Classic instead of Unity ?
<mdennis> I'm trying to diagnose a MIDI transport issue and I'm kind of at a loss and not finding useful documentation... Install's from UbuntuStudio DVD for 10.10 (x86), I have jack running, MUSE connecting through it, transport controls seem to work, and ZynAddSubFX can receive at least the first channel fine, but I can't seem to get either FluidSynth or Timidity-daemon to do anything...
<mdennis> I can't even find the frontends to Timidity despite them apparently being installed, and Qsynth is behaving like no input's being received at all (MUSE and FluidSynth are connected in the ALSA tab of Jack's connections window)
<mdennis> (I did find the command-line player but it provides no sound output when run on a GM file either.)
<mdennis> (er, command-line player for timidity)
<holstein> mdennis: hey
<holstein> im going to suggest a couple things
<holstein> first, try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> more MIDI folk over there
<holstein> yoshimi is the updated well-maintained fork of zynaddsubfx
<holstein> mdennis: do you have a soundfont loaded in qsynth?
<holstein> qsynth, like rosegarden and the other MIDI gear
<holstein> doesnt make any sounds
<mdennis> Yeah, I have FluidR3_GM loaded and some instruments mapped to the relevant channels
<mdennis> (More interested in getting Timidity working given the intended purpose of the box, but qsynth is talked about more in what documentation I could find and all)
<holstein> yeah, you'll find folks at that channel i linked
<holstein> that use that gear
<holstein> i dont do much MIDI
 * mdennis nods.
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-26
<plusEV> what is the LTS release?
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-29
<ttoine> salut / hi
<CFHowlett> is the Sunday meeting still on?
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-31
<demonboy> hi guys is this place chill w/ asking for help or will yal flame?
<demonboy> well i know yal may be afk so heres my issue i am on 10.04 LTS and my graphics card is not letting me use the nvidia driver for some reason and its telling me to enter a command and restart the xserver so i enter the command and log out and the screen just stays black
<demonboy> i also updated my kernal so it would support my life camś mic (didnt work btw) if tht means anything
<graciasfidel> hello everybody
<demonboy> hi
<demonboy> is there any1 here that can help with a problem im having w/ not being a "sudoer" after a clean install
<eein_> morning
<eein_> not many folks here but i was hoping to get some input on whether anyone here uses a m-audio 1010lt with ubuntu?
<Guest63107> hi
<holstein> eein_: yes
<holstein> its plug and play AFAIK
<holstein> couple folks in #opensourcemusicians use that card with ubuntu and others
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio is what i reference
<eein_> holstein, my issue is that i'm using mint currently which isnt really a necessity but should be similar to ubuntu and the card shows but instead of 10 inputs 10 outputs its a 1 and 1
<holstein> you use JACK with it, and it should just work
<holstein> you can try ubuntustudio 12.04 live
<holstein> you can ask in that channel i linked
<holstein> you can try differnt kernels
<eein_> hmm i think the default is pulse no?
<holstein> eein_: depends on what you want to do
<holstein> if you just want to surf the web and hear youtube videos, then you will not utilize anything that card will provide
<holstein> if you want to route to several differnt outputs, you could do that with pavucontrol and pulse
<holstein> if you want to route different recording sources, or signals out for mixing or any more commercial/professional applications... JACK is the tool
<holstein> the folks i mentioned above that use that card use JACK with it
<holstein> eein_: if you see them all in alsamixer, then you are god
<holstein> good*
<holstein> you can run aplay -l and check too
<holstein> its likely you just arent using multichannel applications
<holstein> pavucontrol should allow you to route similarly to how JACK would using pulse
<holstein> you can search for it in the package manager of your choice
<eein_> holstein, imagebin.org/206144
<eein_> thats a screenshot to better explain
<holstein> i would just use JACK
<eein_> pulseaudio control does the same thin
<eein_> thing
<holstein> sure.. pipeman reference a bug
<holstein> i know he has that device
<holstein> i would just buddy up with him and ask how he utilizes all the channels
<eein_> just shows one input one output.  i will try jack but just thought it odd
<holstein> yup
<holstein> eein_: i would ask pipemanmusic
<holstein> in #opensourcemusicians
<bluebird> i want to set xp as my default in the boot menu.im using burg now.i tried setting it but its not working or saved
<holstein> !grub | bluebird
<ubottu> bluebird: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> ^ i would check there... maybe go to just grub for a bit and sort it out... or look around about editing the default in burg.. should be similar
<bluebird> i went through some forum help and the default is already set to 4 , which is xp
<holstein> bluebird: sure... and you can reorder that
<holstein> OR, just change the default.. both of which are explained above
<holstein> i do it quite often... i unhide grub and maybe boot one of the different kernels
<holstein> its a matter of editing the line that says DEFAULT
<bluebird> yes
<bluebird> but its already edited
<bluebird> and i think its something about saving
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub or gksudo gedit...
<holstein> change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<holstein> or, confirm its been changed.. then run
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> if thats not working, i would reference the burg documentation
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> but im using burg and do i have to edit grub?
<holstein> bluebird: i would think so
<holstein> i have not used burg...
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> i assume its just a graphical front end, and uses the same config file
<bluebird> how do i edit it?
<holstein> bluebird: ?
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub or gksudo gedit...
<holstein> bluebird: actually
<holstein> im reading this now
<bluebird> sorry, didnt i told you im only two day old?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551634
<holstein> /etc/default/burg not in /boot/burg/burg.cfg.
<holstein> bluebird: i would just stick to the defaults then
<holstein> maybe just remove burg
<bluebird> but it looks better
<holstein> bluebird: sure.. then, you *can* figure this out
<bluebird> i went through that forum help before
<holstein> however, ubuntustudio nor ubuntu ship with it by default, so you are going to "get what you can get" as far as support
<holstein> and i have only troubleshooted it enough to know i dont want/need it
<holstein> however, im sure you can make it function as desired
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> try sudo nano /etc/default/burg
<bluebird> can you look at the last comment on that forum topic
<bluebird> i tried to do it
<bluebird> but didnt understood "Some people miss this out, uncomment "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true"."
<holstein> i see the boot screen about every 3 months or so
<holstein> and for a few seconds
<holstein> i would get rid of burg if its not working as it should
<holstein> if you want to troubleshoot it, open pastebin and give me the text from that file
<bluebird> i will but i think i should try to fix it
<holstein>  /etc/default/burg
<holstein> and make sure you run sudo update-burg after editing
<bluebird> in that file default is 4
<holstein> bluebird: OK... is 4 what you need?
<holstein> do you know its 4?
<holstein> 0 is the firt one
<holstein> SO, the next kernel (assuming you have a few) is likely 3
<bluebird> and i didnt had to edit it.it was already 4 when i opened.yes 4 is xp
<holstein> i would expect to see xp at 3 or 5
<holstein> bluebird: you'll need to link some things for me to see that
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> you can also try #ubuntu if you prefer
<holstein> this is not really an ubuntustudio issue, and you might get more help there faster
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> which file should i show?
<holstein>  /etc/default/burg
<bluebird> did you get it?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> i dont dcc
<holstein> you can just paste the link in the channel
<bluebird> where should i upload it?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluebird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908800/
<bluebird> is that it?
<bluebird> did you understood line 13 to 15?
<bluebird> hey
<holstein> bluebird: and you ran sudo update-burg afterwards?
<bluebird> no
<holstein> bluebird: OK... thats the first line
<holstein> # If you change this file, run 'update-burg' afterwards to update
<holstein> thats how grub works as well
<bluebird> as i didnt change anything
<bluebird> it was like that when i opened it
<holstein> bluebird: you changed GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<holstein> ?
<bluebird> nope
<holstein> bluebird: something did
<holstein> and if you know you want 4, which im not sure you do, then issue that command
<bluebird> yes the super boot manager
<holstein> it literlaly wont hurt to issue that command
<holstein> bluebird: i wouldnt be using multiple boot managers
<bluebird> i did it now
<holstein> i would expect issues
<bluebird> does ubuntu has another boot manager
<holstein> grub is the default
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> there are 3rd party ones.. plop, gag... also lilo
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> grub is the one that is arguably most supported
<holstein> and thats the one that would just be working for you right now as well
<holstein> OR, xp is not #4
<bluebird> but can you explain "Some people miss this out, uncomment "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true"."
<holstein> bluebird: no
<holstein> i dont use burg
<holstein> i dont know what that means... it doesnt seem like something you should need
<holstein> uncomment it, run sudo update-burg and see what it does
<holstein> look for a burg support channel and ask
<bluebird> how do i uncomment it?
<holstein> email the maintainer, or try and find a man page
<bluebird> thats my question
<holstein> bluebird: yeah, you get rid of the #
<holstein> and i dont think you should be messing around in there
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> i really feel like you should be using the system as close to default as possible right now
<holstein> but, thats what uncommenting means
<holstein> you delete the # so the computer reads it
<holstein> otherwise, its ignored
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> Generating burg.cfg ...
<bluebird> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<bluebird> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic
<bluebird> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<bluebird> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<bluebird> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<bluebird> done
<bluebird> bluebird@bluebird-Sy
<bluebird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908811/
<bluebird> it shows that xp is 5th
<holstein> cool.. its 4th for now then
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> so removing burg is the option?
<holstein> bluebird: thats an option
<holstein> if its not working, i would remove it, but i dont care what something i see for maybe 2 seconds a month looks like
<bluebird> you dont shut down for a month?
<holstein> i have mostly laptops or servers and dont reboot them much
<bluebird> how do i learn all the command line?
<bluebird> that we use it terminal
<bluebird> use in^
<bluebird> where you from?
<bluebird> i understand you dont want to talk about that
<bluebird> thanks for the help
<bluebird> hey i more thing
<bluebird> can i edit that burg file without the terminal command?
<holstein> im in the US... you can open it with the other command i mentioned
<holstein> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/default/burg
<bluebird> i mean is there another way?
<holstein> if you just dont want to see a terminal window, you can hit alt+f2 and run that command from there
<holstein> bluebird: you can open a root account, login from there and click on the file
<bluebird> what if the path is a long one?
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> you can right click on it and try "open with"
<holstein> bluebird:  this is all open, there are endless possibilities
<holstein> bluebird: tab auto completes... just like in here
<bluebird> but when i edited it the save option dimmed out
<holstein> you type "hol" and hit tab, and it auto completes
<holstein> bluebird: you are not root
<holstein> gksudo is what gives you the rights to edit that file
<holstein> gives your normal user
<bluebird> im using an admin acc
<holstein> bluebird: you shouldnt be
<holstein> bluebird: you dont want to be
<holstein> and you likely arent if that box is greyed out
<bluebird> whats the problem of being admin
<bluebird> http://imagebin.org/206158
<holstein> bluebird: its just like the windows user structure
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> did u see the pic?
<holstein> if you are browsing the web, and something comes up that says "do something bad" and the user has those rights, and gives those rights to the web browser, thenn something bad will happen
<holstein> and happen system wide
<holstein> when, there is *no* good reason for a web browser to have admin privs
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> bluebird: i would make another normal user
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> get used to the use of sudo
<bluebird> so why the grey out?
<bluebird> i even unlock it
<holstein> bluebird: not sure.. maybe you still dont have root privs
<bluebird> i thought when i unlock it , i get root priv
<holstein> bluebird: i have no idea what that lock is or means
<holstein> its a GUI that has no meaning to me
<holstein> i know when im in the terminal and i run...
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> i can edit what i need to
<bluebird> i didnt understood that type hol and hit tab
<holstein> bluebird: type hol
<holstein> then hit the tab key
<bluebird> in terminal?
<holstein> bluebird: right here
<holstein> i type b and hit tab and bluebird is auto-completed
<holstein> the path is the same in the terminal
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so try it.. type h and hit tab
<bluebird> i mean do i have to type /etc/default/burg manually
<holstein> bluebird: you can type in /et and hit tab
<holstein> then def and hit tab
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> you can always hit tab in the terminal and get the path to auto complete
<holstein> or list options available
<holstein> so you dont have any typos
<holstein> anyways.. i need to run... i would try #ubuntu ...you are not usuing ubuntustudio
<bluebird> okay
<holstein> i would also try and stick to the defaults for a while
<bluebird> thanks again
<holstein> i would try exerimenting with the live CD's
<holstein> boot those up, break things... try things there, and see what breaks and why
<holstein> anyways.. good luck!
<bluebird> okay
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe, gentlehumans! I seem to have little problem involving OpenShot Video Editor and libmp3lame. Both of them are installed, the later has been recently compiled and installed manually by myself. Yet when I want to compile an Mp4, OpenShot doesn't seen to recognize that libmp3lame is installed. How do I check that I installed it properly and how do I make Openshot recognize it?
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-25
<ano> n/m found it. Purisa
<`-_-`> NO GPARTED? ARE YOU FLIPPING SERIOUS?!
<`-_-`> other distros can argue its not needed all they want but this is a *definate* requirement for Ubuntu Studio
<`-_-`> not every musician is a linux guru and a lot of the time the machine is gonna be out in the world where there is not necessarily internet but that doesnt mean there wont be portable drives
<Len-nb> `-_-`,  Thank you for pointing that out. It is too late for 13.04 now, but I'll add it to the list for +1
<Len-nb> I used to be part of ubuntu core I think
<Unit193> Task: ubuntu-live, ubuntu-usb-live, edubuntu-live, edubuntu-usb-live, xubuntu-live, lubuntu-live, ubuntustudio-dvd-live, ubuntu-gnome-live  so it's on the live DVD.
<Guest51674> hello can any 1 help me i cannot upgrade or update my system
<Guest51674> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Guest51674> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C923190769E496FE
<Guest51674> this is what it says!  i am really new to linux
<Guest51674> and ubuntu
<zequence> Guest51674: Looks like you've added some repositories
<zequence> Guest51674: Bot those don's really say what the problem is
<zequence> but*
<zequence> Guest51674: Try: sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest51674> ok ill try that
<Guest51674> it says wether i want to continue
<Guest51674> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest51674> Building dependency tree
<Guest51674> Reading state information... Done
<Guest51674> Correcting dependencies... Done
<Guest51674> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Guest51674>   calligra-l10n-engb hyphen-en-us kde-l10n-engb kdevelop-l10n kdevelop-php-docs-l10n kdevelop-php-l10n language-pack-kde-en
<Guest51674>   libasprintf0c2:i386 libcroco3:i386 libgettextpo0:i386 libgomp1:i386 libunistring0:i386 linux-headers-3.5.0-17
<Guest51674>   linux-headers-3.5.0-17-lowlatency mythes-en-au openoffice.org-hyphenation pidgin-data
<zequence> Guest51674: please don't paste here
<Guest51674> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Guest51674> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Guest51674>   libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<zequence> Guest51674: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest51674> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Guest51674>   libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<Guest51674> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Guest51674> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<Guest51674> Need to get 3,672 kB of archives.
<Guest51674> After this operation, 6,144 B of additional disk space will be used.
<Guest51674> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<Guest51674> how do i use this paste ubuntu.
<Guest51674> if i paste there can u guys c it here?
<zequence> Guest51674: If you give us the link, yes
<zequence> Guest51674: Actually, it's always best to do: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> ..first
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> cool
<zequence> If you made any changes to the repos, you always need to do that before doing anything else
<Guest51674> ok so i go ahead with yes or no?
<zequence> Also, packages may have been updated, etc
<zequence> Guest51674: Do sudo apt-get update first
<zequence> The: sudo apt-get install -f
<zequence> then*
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> its says connecting and its downloading some packages from medibuntu.com
<Guest51674> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646381/
<Guest51674> can check this out
<zequence> Guest51674: Looks good to me. You should be able to update now
<Guest51674> it says deffered processing
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> i having big smiles now.
<Guest51674> u huys are awsome
<Guest51674> heloo i am back, now some new type of "key" problem have arised.
<Guest51674> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646395/
<Guest51674> have a look at this
<zequence> Guest51674: You only showed the last lines. What is the problem exactly?
<zequence> From what I see you are just not able to verify a couple of GPG keys
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> ill pate bin it
<Guest51674> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646405/
<zequence> Guest51674: There was no error
<zequence> apt-get update does not update your system
<Guest51674> so thats not an error
<zequence> It only updates the list of packages avaiable
<Guest51674> i thought i had publick key missing
<zequence> available*
<Guest51674> its tic keyold me no publ
<zequence> You have keys missing, but this will not prevent you from updating, etc
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> so how can i fix the key issue
<zequence> If you want to get the keys, find the info from the repo providers
<Guest51674> repo providers
<Guest51674> is ita website?
<Guest51674> or some sofware ?
<zequence> medibuntu was not included by default
<zequence> You've added it yourself
<zequence> Guest51674: You've also added some PPA
<zequence> to see which one, have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> i know i added ppa for play desk yesterday
<Guest51674> but that thing never came to function
<Guest51674> it was so much complicated. i gave up but not out of hope though
<zequence> the medibubuntu repos you've probably added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<zequence> If you want the keys for medibuntu, ask medibuntu
<zequence> however, missing keys for PPA is strange
<zequence> maybe you didn't add it the right way?
<Guest51674> ok ill try what you have said
<zequence> normally, you do: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa>
<Guest51674> wats the right way?
<Guest51674> can u tell me
<zequence> I just did
<Guest51674> thank you
<zequence> If you want to start from scratch, remove everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Guest51674> ok
<zequence> and clean up /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest51674> then
<Guest51674> ok then
<zequence> Make sure you only have official Ubuntu repos
<zequence> Then, do sudo apt-get update
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> cool
<Guest51674> how do u know all this..?
<zequence> Guest51674: then add the repos you want, and make sure you do it the right way
<Guest51674> ok
<zequence> When you add medibunut, look for how to add the keys
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> but now i just did upgrade command in terminal. and the upgrading is going onn
<zequence> Guest51674: Also, if you want, you can just leave things be
<zequence> gpg keys are used for controlling identity. They are like virtual IDs
<zequence> So, they are of course important
<zequence> If you have the right public key, you will know for sure what you got was from the right person/organization
<Guest51674> ok
<Guest51674> so ubuntu official ppa should be only added
<zequence> If not, it could be from anybody (which of course is not very likely)
<zequence> There's no official Ubuntu PPA
<zequence> But, there are official Ubuntu archives
<Guest51674> so who makes all the ppa
<Guest51674> any one?
<zequence> Yes, anyone
<Guest51674> cool
<zequence> PPA stands for Personal Package Archive
<zequence> You can get a Launchpad account, and start uploading
<Guest51674> cool
<zequence> You'll need to create a GPG key to be able to upload. That key will be your virtual ID.
<Guest51674> so if know how do linux programing you can make you own ppa
<zequence> PPAs are nice, because they are so simple to work with. You only upload the source. The package is built on the LP server
<Guest51674> i have to bye my friend i s calling me ,.........
<jonesints1> anyone got experience with gladish and jack?
<jonesints1> gladish complains jack is sick
<jonesints1> I checked jackdbus log and it looks like my audio device cannot be acquired. any help appreciated!
<zequence> jonesints1: That means pulseaudio is using it, and not letting go
<zequence> So, nothing to do with gladish
<zequence> jonesints1: It's a bug in pulseaudio in fact
<zequence> jonesints1: It would help if you rebooted into a fresh session, and the first thing you do, try to start jack
<zequence> jonesints1: If that didn't work, start qjackctl from the terminal with: pasuspender -- qjackctl
<zequence> That will suspend jack, and make it possible to start jack
<jonesints1> zequence: I had a feeling it was pulseaudio: It happens after I use firefox, and even if I kill pulseaudio I think it respawns. Someone recommends editing /.pulse/client.conf and disabling autospawn. Surely there must be an easy way to be able to use a web browser and jack without such problems?
<zequence> jonesints1: You can safely start your pulse apps after you have starte jack
<zequence> jonesints1: Again, this is a known bug, which is fixed on a later pulseaudio
<zequence> I would only use pasuspender -- as a way to diagnose the problems
<jonesints1> zequence: thanks for your help. It does seem like a bug. I can start my pulseaudio applications witout any problem when jack is running, except they have no audio :)
<jonesints1> I guess at least it's good to know I can just kill pulseaudio and start jack again without a restart. that'll have to do for now.
<zequence> jonesints1: they won't have audio until you connect pulseaudio to jack
<zequence> jonesints1: You can't very well use two audios servers on the same card at the same time
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> jonesints1: When you run jack, jack will grab the card. The only way to use PA at the same time is either setting it to use another card, or have it connect to jack using the module jackdbus-detect
<zequence> Which is packaged under the name pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> ..this is, if you're on a standard ubuntu Studio system
<zequence> jonesints1: The bug I'm talking about is only about pulseaudio not letting go of the card, when jack want's to acquire it.
<zequence> PA is less likely to let go of the card, if it's using it for something
<jonesints1> makes sense. thanks for clarifying!
<zequence> jonesints1: When you start jackdbus, you should see pulseaudio sink and source in connections. To actually use them, you also need to set pulseaudio to use jack in pavucontrol (the PA mixer)
<zequence> This is thanks to the module, I mentioned
<jonesints1> thats great, just tried it out and it works. thanks again for your help
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-26
<tadpole> Can anyone direct me to a link or explanation on how to set default programs for things like .html .css .txt
<tadpole> Seems like every time I try a new program it takes over its general area of files.
<madeinkobaia> Hi, I have some questions about a wallpaper project for promoting UbuntuStudio, am I in right place for ask that ? Thanks : )
<holstein> sure madeinkobaia
<madeinkobaia> Great, in fact I just done a wallpaper for Ubuntu (in fact for the wallpaper contest of the 13.04 version, see the pool contest) you can see it here http://fav.me/d5ysi54, and I would like to do one specially for UbuntuStudio...my questions are 1) is there a wallpaper contest for the next UbuntuStudio release and 2) where can I submit it to the UbuntuStudio team for have their opinion and maybe recommendations ?
<holstein> madeinkobaia: we have a dev channel
<holstein> #ubuntustudio-devel
<zequence> madeinkobaia: We're actually looking for artists for the next release. 13.04 is all done now, but we have some ideas for 13.10 and 14.04
<zequence> But, do join the -devel channel first :)
<madeinkobaia> Oh ok, I do it right one, thanks :)
<madeinkobaia> See you there :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-27
<david_> anyone have document on how to detect firewire in ubuntu studio 12.10?  I have focusrite saffire pro 40.  I can't see it in Ardour 3.0 or 2.8
<holstein> david_: you use jack
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> you open qjackctl.. click on "setup".. choose the firewire driver, and save that, and try hitting "start"
<holstein> then, you can move on to testing permission
 * holstein uses firewire in ubuntu
<holstein> david_: if you have opend ardour without jack running, then you might have jack tring to run in the background
<david_> in qjackctl "setup" I don't see my saffire pro 40 in "input device"
<holstein> david_: you wont
<holstein> david_: you select the firewire driver
<david_> oh I see..
<david_> keep everything else default?
<holstein> david_: for now
<david_> ahhh I see firewire devices now!!!  Thank you!!!
<holstein> david_: cheers!
<david_> from what I have read this will conflict with pulseaudio
<holstein> check #opensourcemusicians too if its slow here and you need help
<holstein> david_: this? jack?
<holstein> david_: there is a pulse to jack module which routes pulse through jack
<holstein> if you want that.. thats one of the first things i disable
<holstein> but, no.. pluse shouldnt conflict
<david_> ok...
<david_> how about play back in ardour, through saffire pro 40, mon 1, I can't hear anything.  It seemed to be connected already in jack.
<holstein> seemed?
<holstein> double check
<holstein> sometime i just connect everything to everything and test
<holstein> make sure the unit is setup properly
<holstein> make sure you have headphones or monitors that work, and if there is a "playback/live" knob, that it is in the middle
<david_> headphone is new.  Only have headphone connected.
<holstein> david_: remove ardour from the equation
<holstein> can you play *anything* that you know works with something you know how to use?
<david_> I was just now to play youtube through saffire pro monitor 1.  I can hear just fine.
<david_> through head phone 1 I mean.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so, double check a few things with ardour
<holstein> if you have a track armed, it wont play
<holstein> if you hear *antying*, then you *can* hear audio from ardour
<holstein> double chekc the routing
<holstein> check*
<david_> I was able to hear now but through line 8 and 9.  Not sure how headphone 1 and 2 is tied to line 8 and 9
<david_> Holstein - Thanks for all the help!
<david_> how do you turn on sound for metronome in ardour 3?   I tried "enable/disable audio click" button but still no sound
<afflicto> Hello everyone. I'm trying to launch ardour but nothing happens when I'm about to "open project". I believe it has something to do with jack. please help!
<chesco> bien le bonjour a tous !
<smartboyhw> Hello
<chesco> je découvre et cherche des possibilités avec ubuntustudio sur un eeepc
<chesco> un asus eeepc 1225b
<smartboyhw> Grrrr I don't know French
<smartboyhw> Where's ttoine!?!!/
<chesco> oh sorry i didnt c I was on a international chat :)
<chesco> sorry my eng is not very good blabla ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<chesco> well, im just asking myself on possibilities to configure a rt kernel on my ubuntustudio
<chesco> Im running on 64bit AMD ATI asus eeepc machine
<smartboyhw> chesco, build it yourself?
<chesco> I though about that, and I built many many kernel "'once apon a time" ^^
<chesco> do u think its possible with a such computer ? reliable ?
<smartboyhw> chesco, well we don't have an -rt kernel maintained now
<smartboyhw> chesco, possible. I'm in a notebook and I compile -rt kernels (just for fun)
<smartboyhw> We are examining the possibilities of maintaining (not making it as default) the -rt kernel again
<chesco> that could be easier for unlucky computer man :]
<chesco> well, have to compile, have fun all, I be back ;)
<chesco> hey
<chesco> Im asking myself on which kernel version I may use to compile it in realtime, can i download the latest 3.8.4 kernel version ?
<chesco> sorry sentence is broken, Im asking myslf concern the kernel version I can download on kernel.org to compile RT
<chesco> im on ubuntu studio and it runs 3.5 lowlatency kernel atm
<len-1304> There is a 3.8.* available with the rt patch
<chesco> where can i found it ?
<chesco> kernel.org?
<len-1304> There was an announcement in the LAU list, but I can't find it... it was not put in the subject of the message it was in :P
<zequence> chesco: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/
<len-1304> Have you looked at https://www.rtai.org/ ?
<chesco> well, I will check, I was sure I didnt explore all the possibilities... sorry
<len-1304> Sorry?, good question anyway.
<len-1304> I have not had any problem downloading and running a kernel from kernel.org
<len-1304> I don't know about rtai, haven't tried that. Be aware that non-free video support may be an issue.
<chesco> RTAI is a king of RT patch for linux kernel
<chesco> no?
<chesco> ^^
<chesco> im not very skilled, I need to rtfm i think
<len-1304> I am not so sure... looking at the site.
<zequence> RTAI is not really related to the realtime patch
<zequence> chesco: The link I gave you has all the patches that are available. You can only build them for the kernels they are made for
<len-1304> Ya it uses a kerenl patch but also an application interface.
<chesco> ho ok, but i think there is already app on the distro I use, thanks and bookmarked ;)
<len-1304> If you are using ubuntu as a base the kernel.org is what we are based on.
<chesco> yo :)
<zequence> The Ubuntu kernel is not the same as the vanilla kernel. It has some Ubuntu specific patches
<zequence> Using the vanilla kernel is no problem though
<zequence> There might be problems with building graphic drivers, etc
<zequence> But, it will run
<zequence> If you want a Ubuntu -rt kernel, you will need to apply the patch to the Ubuntu source, which is not recommended, if you don't know what you are doing
<zequence> Or, at least you will probably have problems applying it, and building it
<zequence> The Ubuntu kernel sources are here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<chesco> hum, well im on ubuntu studio, do i need to go there ?
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu, but as I said, you can run either kernel
<zequence> Better you build the vanilla kernel anyway. Less problems
<chesco> let's go :) thanks for tips. I'll return my experiences asap.
<chesco> is there any difference between "patches-3.8.4-rt2.tar.bz2" & "patch-3.8.4-rt2.patch.bz2" files ?
<chesco> no it's "patches-3.8.4-rt2.tar.bz2" and "patches-3.8.4-rt2.tar.bz2" ( mistake )
<chesco> omfg lol... anyway ;)
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-28
<drfish> hi all.
<drfish> anyone know why I would get "An error occurred while restoring previously-installed applications.  The installation will continue, but you may have to manually reinstall some applications after the computer reboots." on a freshinstall of u-studio12.04?
<drfish> I do have another partition with another os, but dont see how that should cause u-studio install any issue..
<prompt32> error after ... what ?
<prompt32> during install ?
<drfish> yes.. at end of install
<drfish> before restart
<drfish> was just reading a bug report for Quantal that looks like same issue so perhaps it is a known issue. will restart and see what happens, I suppose :)
<prompt32> actually the install process unmount everything except your installation partition
<prompt32> so dont think of this. what else ?
<drfish> possibly it failed to dl something? the bugreport mentions flash dl failing.. I did have 3rd party and download udates selected
<drfish> let me restart and see if anything obvious is missing
<drfish> brb..
<prompt32> that's not ok. make a offline installation, and u can add what u want after
<laekrits> anyone awake?
<drfish> sure!
<laekrits> heya (o:
<laekrits> was just contemplating a HP Compaq 2710p / Ubuntu Studio combo..
<laekrits> wondering what cool combinations people were coming up with for older hardware..
<drfish> hehe.. I am not the right one for that.. since I just put together a shiny new machine primarily for u-studio :)
<laekrits> rocks
<laekrits> is your primary work machine?
<laekrits> i do print stuff mostly but audio / video too..
<drfish> prompt32: for some reason that first install didnt set up grub right.. so started over.. no warning this time.
<drfish> laekrits:I am a wannabe producer/edm artist and software engineer, so my machine plays dual role, software dev and music dev.
<laekrits> cool cool.. low enough latency for filtered pass through?
<laekrits> like a guitar cab simulator or something back into your headphones
<drfish> been using u-studio+kxstudio for some time on two machines, core-i7 lappy and Phenom X4 desktop for some time, never noticed latency at all :)
<laekrits> lots to google there (o:
<drfish> played a little running guitar through rakarack and guitarix.. both pretty latency free..
<laekrits> i only got jacks a few weeks ago.. long ways to go, hehe.. i like the u-studio / bundled approach
<laekrits> hopefully save a lot of installation headaches
<drfish> new machine was basically becuase I got bored and hadnt built a 'puter in about 5 years, so got an AMD FX-8320 and built a machine around it.. just now (still in installer) put u-studio on it.
<drfish> gonna see if I can get Ardour3 + a bazillion effects cranking all 8 cores :)
<laekrits> if you can, why not? i'm trying to work my way toward being able to endure any catastrophe :oP am adobe-dependent
<drfish> I am actually contemplating a gentoo+kxstudio build, I really want to try to optimize for that fx proc.. but u-studio+kxstudio just works (tm) so getting that up first as my primary distro, while I try to build out a gentoo.
<laekrits> you're trying stuff all the time?
<len-1304> Paying attention to your HW is the key, at least with older systems, but new oses can be effected too.
<drfish> I played with mint for a couple of days - have some reservations about ubuntu and its direction - but as nice and slick as mint is, i think getting it "right" for audio will take a bit of tweaking, and if I am going to go that far, I am going to do a gentoo and tune it to the n-th
<laekrits> hw = hardware?
<len-1304> Yes.
<len-1304> shared irqs can effect even fast machines
<drfish> lakrits: I have actually been pretty stable on ubuntu for the past 5ish years - used many diffferent before that.. got tired of trying to keep my distro working rather than working on my own stuff.. thus the ubuntu switch.
<len-1304> hyperthreading and be hard on latency
<drfish> but now ubuntu's direction dosnt jive with me.. so looking around.
<drfish> and like I said, I want to see what this fx proc can do with properly optimized (not intellized) builds.
<drfish> len-1304: good points. you got any good pointers on hand for the irq issues? I understand them, but dont know much about dealing with them.
<len-1304> I use cat /proc/interrupts just like anyone else.
<len-1304> I find the audio cards(s) and make sure they have their own irq.
<drfish> lol. i meant docs on what the issues can be and what to look for to fix :)
<drfish> ic
<len-1304> This may mean moving internal cards to a new slot
<len-1304> or plugging a USB IF into a different port.
<len-1304> I would turn hyperthreading off in bios
<drfish> well, my audio is external firewire, and only cards in my box are 2 vid (one will come out momentarily, cant geth them to play nice) on pcie, and one pci wirelss card.
<len-1304> with multi processors it doesn't help much anyway.
<drfish> no hyperthreading here.. true 8 cores :)
<drfish> though I may try axing the ht on my lappy.. hadnt thought of that.
<len-1304> Then you need to make sure your FW port has it's own irq, same thing.
<drfish> right got it.. thanks for that pointer!
<drfish> brb - assuming this install went right :)
<len-1304> It depends on the machine,I have to turn the wireless off in my netbook to get good audio
<drfish_> ok.. who has a pointer to good grub docs? u-studio didnt set up grub to launch it, so stuck in my mint install!
<len-1304> Do you have more than one disk drive?
<len-1304> I have not had ubuntu fail to install grub, but where it has installed it has not always been where I want it
<drfish_> one drive
<len-1304> Which install option did you use?
<drfish_> had mint installed in first(primary) partition. installed u-studio in second (primary). have one more primary and an extended part as well.
<len-1304> ok
<drfish_> straigt from grub to install
<len-1304>  so used the "something else" option?
<len-1304> (for partitioning?)
<drfish_> oh, right yes..
<drfish_> which has never failed on me before.. I almost always do "sometihg else" for partitioning..
<len-1304> Yup same here.
<len-1304> there is a bar on the bottom for selecting where you want grub.
<len-1304> With one drive it can be set to /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc.
<drfish_> yeah.. and I set it for /sda
<len-1304> I have been saying "I don't know" too often today :P
<drfish_> lol
<len-1304> I wonder if Mint locks it somehow.
<drfish_> used to be I either knew, or knew where to look.. but ubuntu has spoilt me a bit, with its "just works" approach
<drfish_> eh.. i'll wipe the whole gd machine if I have to.. 4 days without a fully working machine is making me grumpy
<len-1304> I used to run slackware from version .8* to 11.*
<drfish_> gentoo for a few years myself.
<len-1304> Can you get a mint boot to rebuid grub?
<drfish_> mint is booted
<drfish_> that was what i was looking for, remembering how to config/build grub
<len-1304> so if mint rebuilds grub it should grab other OS as well... I hope :)
<len-1304> Did you have any other partitions mounted while you were installing?
<drfish_> shouldnt have
<drfish_> ok, did update-grub, i see some /sda2 entries in grub.cfg
<drfish_> i see what it did.. wrote grub config to /sda2/boot instead of /sda1/boot
<drfish_> brb.. see if this worked .. btw thanks for the input
<yahbah> howdy
<prompt32> re
<jeff_> i need some help with my mic inputs
<Guest13339> can anyone spare a sec to help me out
<minist3r> Can anyone help with a Mic not showing up issue I'm having
<zequence> minist3r: Are we talking about jack or pulseaudio?
<zequence> And where is the mic connected?
<minist3r> Qjackctl
<minist3r> Its actually the Mic input on my laptop it won't show up as an input in anything but the system settings
<zequence> minist3r: Usually, the mic input and line input are one and the same. The mic becomes active when you stick something in it. Did you try that?
<zequence> Oh, right..
<zequence> That mic
<zequence> Or, are you talking about a builtin mic?
<minist3r> I did and even though it shows audio going in in ardour none of the inputs are the Mic input and no its not the built in Mic that works just fine but obviously sounds terrible
<minist3r> I guess what I'm asking is there a way to force add an input in ardour and jack
<zequence> jack will only show what your audio device has, physically
<minist3r> And actually if I just use jack it gives me an error of no inputs but not with qjackctl
<zequence> qjackctl controls jack
<zequence> jack is jack
<minist3r> I guess ill just have to go buy an interface I was hoping to lay down some song ideas
<zequence> If you get sound from your mic, then it works
<zequence> otherwise, as you said, might be a good idea to get an audio device
<minist3r> Only sounf settings shows its working
<zequence> sound settings?
<minist3r> Ubuntu studio sound settings
<zequence> There's no Ubuntu Studio sound setting. I guess you are talking about the pulseaudio mixer
<zequence> The desktop sound
<zequence> Or, the desktop sound server
<minist3r> The little icon in the top right that shows volume
<zequence> When using jack, try using a alsa mixer to control your card
<zequence> Yeah, the volume icon belongs to the desktop sound system - pulseaudio
<zequence> pulseaudio uses alsa drivers, just like jack, but is more focused on consumer audio
<zequence> !poraudio
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<minist3r> I've read pulseaudio doesn't get along with jack sometimes
<zequence> Don't believe everything you read
<minist3r> That was on ubuntu forum
<zequence> There's a bug in pulseaudio, previous to version 3, which makes it not let go of the card, when jack requests it - for some people
<minist3r> Ahh
<zequence> minist3r: When using jack, use a alsa mixer to control your HW levels
<zequence> Either from the terminal, with alsamixer
<zequence> Or, using the gui mixer - I forget its name
<minist3r> The frustrating thing is it all works on my nettop but it can't handle realtime
<zequence> alsamixer is pretty simple. You start it with the command "alsamixer", choose audio device with "F6", and quit it with "ESC"
<zequence> Gotta run. good luck
<minist3r> Thanks
<mmw> Hello! Anybody know how to import video from JVC Everio camcorder in Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> mmw: depends
<mmw> :)
<mmw> If I say please? ;)
<holstein> mmw: i would just try using one of the video editors with an import function
<len-1304> That is not what he meant
<holstein> it will depend a lot of hardware support
<holstein> a lot on*
<mmw> @len, I understand :) It was a joke.
<len-1304> If your video is stored on an sd then plug the sd into the computer and drag and drop
<mmw> Well, Ubuntu sees the SD card in the camera when I plug in the USB.
<holstein> i like it when the camera's show up as a mass storage device and just let me pull the vid's over, but if thats not an option, try just opening something that imports video and see
<holstein> the SD card thing would be the way to go ^^
<mmw> But the files are not recognized by Openshot. I tried Kino, but that doesn't work either.
<holstein> mmw: just take the sd card out of the camera, and put it in the actual machine
<len-1304> ffmpeg may be able to convert
<len-1304> or linav these days
<mmw> thanks len
<len-1304> libav*
<mmw> what else does it do, lenav?
<len-1304> libav is a fork of ffmpeg
<len-1304> it happens to be what ubuntu comes with
<len-1304> So if you use a ffmpeg command, that is what will run
<mmw> hmm ok so ffmpeg is a dependency?
<len-1304> different program
<mmw> of libav just the gui for ffmpeg?
<mmw> ok
<len-1304> it is a replacemnt for ffmpeg
<holstein> !infor ubuntu-restricted-extras
<len-1304> The real ffmpeg may have better support for more formats
<holstein> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<holstein> i usually just install that ^^
<mmw> thank you!
<mmw> problem is that i am looking for an intuitive way to import video, as it is meant to use by people who have not much technical knowledge, let alone ubuntu
<mmw> gui would be nice
<holstein> mmw: just drag it over in the file manager
<holstein> mmw: i put my sd card in.. i open the filemanager of my choice.. i drag it over
<mmw> but it is a .DAT file, OpenShot cannot read those
<holstein> mmw: i would look on the camera and see if i could save or export as friendlier file types
<holstein> what you are having an issue with is *not* the user friendliness of importing videos
<holstein> this could be *any* file that linux is not allowed access to
<holstein> mmw: i would search "ubuntu convert .dat to *whatever*" or search "linux convert .dat to *whatever*"
<holstein> substitute *whatever* for avi, or mp4 or ogg... or whatever
<holstein> http://convert.software.informer.com/download-convert-dat-to-avi-in-linux/ for example
<mmw> hey thanks
<holstein> then, you can import the proprietary files that device makes
<mmw> i see no option in the camera for saving in other format
<holstein> mmw: let the vendor know you dont appreciate the issues you are having with the proprietary format they are forcing you to use
<mmw> i would hate to have to go back to windows for this
<holstein> ?
<holstein> the OS is irrelevant
<holstein> the vendor can provide you tools for linux if they want.. but they might not
<holstein> that is why you might "need" windows for that device
<mmw> well, i don't have problems with the pre installed iMovie in os x
<mmw> true, the cd does have windows programs
<holstein> mmw: that is still a file type support issue
<holstein> mmw: that is not a linux problem
<holstein> there is no "linux" making sure that vendor supports it
<mmw> i had hoped that studio had built in support
<holstein> just you and me, and the stuff we have that we are trying to use
<holstein> mmw: we are not allowed to
<holstein> this is not tech support.. this is a volunteer, community based effort to supply support
<holstein> we are not allowed to know anything about that proprietary format
<holstein> even if we were official paid tech support.. if you called apple or microsoft, they would tell you to contact the vendor for support
<holstein> and you can contact the vendor.. or, just convert the files to something friendlier
<mmw> thank you all for your help
<mmw> i am going to look for a way
<holstein> mmw: be sure you are asking the proper question
<holstein> you are asking "how do i import my video from this specific camera"
<holstein> that is far from the actual issue
<holstein> you can pull the file over off the sd card.. doesnt matter what the device is
<holstein> then, you have a file type issue.. a proprietary format
<holstein> you need a converter for that format, to make it useable.. the device is irrelevant and never needs to be attached to linux at all
<mmw> well, in Final Cut Pro or iMovie, there is simply a menu option that allows you to "capture"/transfer video from the camera
<mmw> Kino has this option too, but doesn't support the file type it seems
<holstein> mmw: final cut pro and/or imovie could be made for linux
<holstein> mmw: i could give you a filetype that you could take from my linux box that wouldnt easily open on the windows or mac machines
<holstein> but, they are open formats that are easily supported
<holstein> you have a proprietary format
<holstein> mmw: i would convert the .dat to something kino can, and more definitively, is *allowed* to use
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+question/173501
<mmw> thanks
<mmw> I will let you know if i find a solution
<mmw> thanks a lot for your help
<mmw> bye
<SunStar> having a problem with resuming from suspend on 13.   didnt look at the tech details when aport gave me the chance. how do i see them so i know whether this KernelOops report already on launchpad currently reported is actually related to my crash?
<len-1304> SunStar, the log files are all in /var/log/
<SunStar> i didnt see anything there
<len-1304> there is one that says kernel.* and one called syslog
<len-1304> That is the best I know.
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-29
<obrama> 1+1
<senator_> Help pls, studio doesnt shut down, it always remembers my last session of Libreoffice which crashes in the process
<holstein> senator_: there is a "remember session" checkbox on shutdown
<senator_> hey holstein :)... I checked that once before and unchecked it later but it keep on remembering
<holstein> senator_: try "sudo halt" and/or "sudo shutdown -h now" and report
<holstein> senator_: lets troubleshoot one at a time
<holstein> senator_: the shutdown is hanging, correct? try the terminal commands to shutdown and report
<senator_> what the command to us
<senator_> use
<senator_> thing is I have once asked ubuntu to remember session and it did remember my session but later I unticked the option but it still remembers even when I shut down
<len-1304> may have to remove ~/.config/xfwm4
<holstein> senator_: is the shutdown hanging?
<len-1304> I am not sure what the exact file that remembers this is.
<senator_> it doesnt hang it suts down but when it comes back on it tries to remember the last session because I asked it to do so a long time ago (but not any more)...
<holstein> senator_: troubleshoot one thing at a time please
<holstein> senator_: try the shutdown from the terminal
<holstein> sudo halt
<holstein> sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> do either of those shutdown the machine?
<senator_> yeah... I am doing that, was just giving a response to your question
<holstein> so, no shutdown issues then? correct senator_ ?
<holstein> just the session persistence?
<senator_> no shutdown issues
<senator_> i was going to do the shutdown command just now tho, shd i continue?
<holstein> senator_: not if you have no shutdown issues
<senator_> ok
<holstein> that was to troubeshoot the "studio downt shut down" issue you mentioned, but may not acutally have
<holstein> senator_: i would then try removing what len-1304 suggested
<holstein> the session persistence will me in there somewhere
<senator_> Libreoffice and firefox were part of the previous session so it manages to open firefox but crashes libreoffice
<senator_> ok holstein ... how do i do that, i see the command he gave above
<senator_> not comment but the lines he gave as ~/.config/xfwm4
<len-1304> sorry you need:
<len-1304> rm ~/.config/xfwm4
<len-1304> rm -r ~/.config/xfwm4
<len-1304> the -r is important :)
<holstein> senator_: or, just navigate to that in a filemanger and remove it
<senator_> ok... lemme try the above command
<senator_> hmmm, len-1304 , it says no such file or directory when I used rm -r ~/.config/xfwm4, so holstein  I shd try looking for it manually?
<len-1304> rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<len-1304> sorry
<len-1304> I was looking at two things
<senator_> done that now len-1304
<senator_> pasted in terminal and hit entre
<len-1304> logout and in
<senator_> ojk doing that now len-1304 , holstein would be a minute
<holstein> senator_: ?
<holstein> would be a minute?
<senator_> holstein, len-1304 back now... shut down and started again... situation remains same
<holstein> senator_: it *will* be a file in there
<senator_> I just used the command he gave earlier
<holstein> senator_: yes
<holstein> senator_: that command removed a config file
<holstein> senator_: it will be a config file there that will reset that session
<holstein> which one? im not sure yet
<holstein> i am helping a few other folks, and about to run out the door
<holstein> but im searching and typing
<holstein> what can you do?
<holstein> ask int #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu suggests
<senator_> this command rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<holstein> senator_: right
<holstein> rm = remove
<holstein> you deleted a config file
<holstein> thats what that command does
<holstein> but, you'll need to keep trying
<holstein> as len-1304 said, that might not be the one
<senator_> using same command or which
<holstein> but, it *will* be in there
<senator_> ok
<holstein> senator_: use what you like
<senator_> let me navigate to the folder
<holstein> you can literally open a filemanage
<holstein> filemanager
<senator_> whats the command for that
<senator_> i got it
<senator_> thanks for the time, since you have to run... cheers
<holstein> did you try the file from the link?
<holstein> did you try the xubuntu or ubuntustudio session from the session list at login?
<senator_> ubuntustudio
<holstein> senator_: sure.. try selecting others
<holstein> try the above suggestion
<holstein> try asking in #xubuntu
<senator_> ok I will... reading up the link yu gave
<senator_> holstein, I might havemanaged to solve it
<senator_> whats the real difference between xfce session and Ubuntu studio session
<senator_> I went into the xfce session and saw that remember session was ticked... maybe I ticked it a while ago, but I since never got back into xfce session, only using ubuntu studio session, the preference of xfce kinda super imposes on the ubuntu studio session and tried to remember the last session but there was no such last session in studio
<senator_> my best guess... so the question again, whats the diff betwn xfce and ubuntu studion sessions
<zequence> senator_: There shouldn't be anyu
<senator_> hey zequence ... I guess you are right but why duplicate the sessions and call it different names... if they have no differences
<zequence> senator_: Ok, seems like the Ubuntu Studio session might get named differently, and is not even read, perhaps
<zequence> We should look at that
<senator_> yeah we shd or maybe someone has some other explanations... holstein
<zequence> senator_: We, as in the Ubuntu Studio development team
<zequence> senator_: Would you mind reporting a bug about this?
<senator_> Oh ok
<senator_> yeah I will report it... how do I do that
<zequence> senator_: Let me just have a look at how the session thing works. I'm usually not involved in the desktop specific stuff
<senator_> I see
<senator_> the challenge I had was that each time I try restarting my studio, it tries to remember the last session where I opened Libreoffice and Firefox, firefox opens but libreoffice crashes and this has been on for a while... I have checked out the shut down option and the remember session box is not ticked.
<senator_> I later shut down, re started and loged into xfce instead of studio, then I tried to shut down then saw that the box for remember session was ticked, so I unticked it (inside xfce) then l restarted again and all was fine for xfce, then restarted into Ubuntu studio and it was now fine... so in my opinion even tho I did not ask Ubuntu Studio to remember session, because I said so in xfce,  the Ubuntu studio is also trying to remember s
<senator_> ession, but their is none to remember so the libreoffice crashes on start up... zequence
<len-1304> senator_, zequence just did some playing around with session save.
<len-1304> I found that, first I logged out after saving a session. as expected those apps showed up when I logged in
<len-1304> then I logged out with the save session box unchecked.
<len-1304> as not expected, the same apps as before showed up.
<len-1304> I exited those apps and logged out with the save session turned on.
<len-1304> when I logged back in my screen was clean.
<len-1304> So the save session box saves a session. unchecking the box does not unsave that session
<len-1304> to unsave the session one has to save what they want it to be next time.
<zequence> It's not a Ubuntu Studio bug as it seems. I also played around with this
<len-1304> Am I making any sense?
<len-1304> There is also a button in the settings manager->session and startup->sessiontab, called "Clear saved sessions"
<zequence> I was playing around with raring, the live DVD, and for me, after saving one session, doing a logout would skip the confirm window, so I had no chance to uncheck anything
<zequence> ~/.cache/sessions is empty initially
<zequence> After deleting its contents, the next login caused a crash for xfce-session
<zequence> And the result was I got a default XFCE wallpaper instead of the Ubuntu Studio one
<len-1304> That sort of makes sense
<len-1304> If you removed the directory it would be differetn again
<zequence> It was empty initially, as I said
<zequence> I will look at what other changes happen. Will cp the entire home dir
<zequence> and do a diff
<len-1304> Ya.
<len-1304> The idea of the programer seems to be that saving the session makes that the "Default" startup. to change that you have to save something else.
<len-1304> BRB
<len-1304> Ok, zequence, the Clear saved sessions button in the settings manager does work
<len-1304> The save Session button in Session and Startup also works correctly and as expected. (saves session except for the settings manager)
<zequence> I'm just wondering where the option for saving the session is stored
<len-1304> I think this is not a bug so much as just not understanding what the save session checkbox does
<zequence> Think I found it
<len-1304> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<zequence> Yeah, that's the one
<len-1304> "PromptOnLogout"
<zequence> There is one bug that happens for me concerning sessions
<zequence> I check the save session button. Log out. Login. Logout - the confirm window for accepting logout does not appear. It just logs out
<zequence> No way to uncheck the button
<len-1304> We could set that false by default
<zequence> It is false by default
<zequence> hmm, now it logged out automatically. Think I've heard of this before
<len-1304> By default it is not set either way.
<len-1304> (/etc/xdg/...)
<len-1304> Save on exit is false
<len-1304> but prompt on exit does not show.
<len-1304> creating new user...
<zequence> Ah, there was that too. I missed you saying that
<len-1304> brb
<zequence> Something buggy about how that works
<len> Ok, with a new user there is no session file saved. (~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml) untill after the first logout.
<len> It does not mirror the default in etc.
<len> The new user got <property name="SaveOnExit" type="empty"/>
<zequence> len: If you want to go ahead and find out what is wrong here, please do. I'll just return to what I was doing before
<zequence> I find the session handling buggy. If I were a XFCE but, I would disable saving completely. It doesn't work well IMO
<zequence> XFCE dev*, not but
<len> etc is <property name="SaveOnExit" type="bool" value="false"/>
<len> I think that is a bug.
<zequence> Let me know if you find out why the session crashes, if you find out
<len> But I should ask the xfce guys
<len> crashes?
<zequence> I just mentioned that a few times
<len> I haven't had crashes
<zequence> Anyway, I'll be doing something else now
<len> I've been loggin in and out, so I may have missed it.
<len> k
<senator_> len-1304, , zequence  thanks for your time here, you guys spoke in some rather high level language but I was able to catch up...
<zequence> senator_: It's just config files. And I think we confirmed that your problem was not a bug at all, even though, one would probably want the saved session to be deleted when unchecking save session
<zequence> I did find some other buggy behaviour
<senator_> which ones zequence ?
<senator_> the log out one right? not showing you the window for options
<studio-user-Guer> nothing happening here
<goodtime> so who is good with this os
<goodtime> im used to other linux os's
<goodtime> kubuntu - ubuntu- fedora- etc etc .....
<goodtime> i like this one so far
<goodtime> hard to tweek it
<goodtime> ok is anybody going to interject a comment?
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-30
<holstein> goodtime: "good" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> what do you need?
<holstein> "hard" is as well
<holstein> i think, thing folks arent used to can be challenging at first
<holstein> good thing is, if you are used to audio production on fedora, kubuntu, ubuntu, then the applications are the same
<holstein> tbh, there is no reason to use ubuntustudio instead of what you are used to
<holstein> you can load up kubuntu and add our studio packages from the default ubuntu repos
<holstein> same with fedora.. a lot of the packages will be the same
<holstein> goodtime: other than that... just keep a few things in mind
<holstein> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goodtime> ty holstein
<holstein> and, welcome!
<goodtime> ty again
<goodtime> ive never been here befor but im a irc er
<goodtime> about 12 years now
<goodtime> idk
<goodtime> i have questions thoe
<goodtime> is there aWAY TO GET MORE THEMEMS
<goodtime> caps sorry
<holstein> its xfce.. so any xfce themes.. i usually just search the repos
<goodtime> themes*
<holstein> im not a big themer.. but sure.. also, you can ask in #xubuntu
<goodtime> ok i though id have to dso it that way ty
<goodtime> thought
<goodtime> sorry im tired
<holstein> goodtime: no worries
<goodtime> ok then
<holstein> there are themes in the repos.. but it depends on what you want/need
<goodtime> hmmm ok
<goodtime> this os is so snappy
<holstein> we went with xfce cause its nice and lean
<goodtime> i think i foud a winner
<goodtime> found*
<holstein> no extras.. just enough .. and gnome2 like in feel
<holstein> and the xubuntu team is great, and helpful for our development
<goodtime> ive used ubuntu like eversince it came out
<goodtime> kubuntu
<goodtime> etc etc etc ........
<goodtime> i like this os
<goodtime> im a musician is why also
<holstein> xubuntu is what we are most like in feel
<goodtime> i might install it
<goodtime> but ill just sit put for now
<holstein> goodtime: you whould be able to use JACK, and all the apps from the live CD
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> with xubuntu?
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> brb
<holstein> goodtime: xubuntu as well, but ubuntustudio has all the applications included on the live CD
<goodtime> yeah i installed it
<goodtime> studio
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> i have 6 distros here carbon copies
<goodtime> im staying with debian based though
<goodtime> i hate yum
<david_> anyone use gladish?  I need help - Hydrogen connections to ardour not saved somehow.  Even when I saved project and start it again, connections disappeared.  Any advice?
<david_> anyone?
<holstein> david_: you could ask in #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio
<holstein> i dont use it
<holstein> david_: might look at a2jmidid or if you are going from alsa midi to jack midi
<david_> what do you use holstein?  I am new to recording in linux.  Would like to learn what others are using
<holstein> david_: i just set up my sessions each time
<holstein> david_: i use the jack connect window
<holstein> i like to see the connections and check them
<david_> you mean you just use qjackctl?
<holstein> david_: i use the "connect" setup in qjackctl
<holstein> david_: i just make my connections
<david_> oh I see...
<holstein> im not insterested in something to manage that for me
<holstein> its not something i need to have a manager for
<holstein> i am the session manager
<david_> I see.
<goodtime> holstein: ping?
<hv-labz> can any 1 help me regarding installing flash plug in ubuntu its getting stuck
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-31
<chesco> morning people
<SunStar> hiya
<chesco> I need few help with kernel options freeing and some tips concern options to place in hard or as modules
<SunStar> huh?
<chesco> yes Im compiling new kernel on a asus eeepc
<chesco> RT of course
<chesco> and i need to know if its better to place sound card drivers in hard or as module ?
<chesco> and Im trying to free all the module I dont need for this computer.
<chesco> and all useless kernel options
<chesco> well. ^^. noway. I ll try by myself
<SunStar> as a module
<SunStar> its designed to be modular
<chesco> ok, fine thanks
<chesco> I just check my cpu info, its a C60 AMD a K10 AMD processor family, the kernel offer me the choice between K8 P4 Core 2 Atom and Generic .. is there any patch for the C60 K10 AMD ?
<chesco> maybe I should stay like that before installing patches and patches.. .to c if It work
<chesco> there is a k10temp patch but only to fix sensor reading problem.... not very usefull.
<Zer0freak> hi all
<loopy> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-24
<rhizo> Aloha
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-25
<ubuntustudio> hola
<nreynolds> hi
<nreynolds> anyone around?
<nreynolds> got a few ?
<cagritepebasili> hi
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, hey.  US is usually used for developing - it's for multimedia creation
<cagritepebasili> cfhowlett, i realize that actually, but i mean is that all ? just multimedia creation ?
<cagritepebasili> for instnse im a programmer so what can i get from US
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, it has everything the vanilla ubuntu has plus the multimedia creations apps overlaid on it
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, not much benefit if you are not a creator - unsure why you think there might be ...
<cagritepebasili> dont get me wrong btw im a new in linux
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, OK try this:
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, dell has the xps13 developer edition laptop with the customized sputnik ubuntu ISO.
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, why not either install sputnik or add the sputnik packages to your ubuntu
<cagritepebasili> why not u right
<cfhowlett> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<TerranceWarrior> is Ardour very buggy or is it just me?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: not here..
<holstein> ardour3?
<holstein> is it ardour? or JACK? ...are you trying to push your hardware too hard?
<TerranceWarrior> thats what *she* said! :)
<TerranceWarrior> i had ardour working fine well what fine is to ardour.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: ?
<TerranceWarrior> exit, come back in again. poof no longer works.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i use it all the time, friend.. its quite stable, and solid here
<TerranceWarrior> impossible to get going again. and I'm an ex software engineer.
<TerranceWarrior> maybe I should use the source code version?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i mean, i dont consider it a compromise in any way.. i prefer it, and chose to use it
<TerranceWarrior> I am just using whatever is in the ubuntu colletion.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i use the one from the repos, or the one from las on the site
<TerranceWarrior> i'll try the latest.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: sure.. try the one from las, if you like.. i just pay for the latest binary
<TerranceWarrior> i am so pissed today. nothing but trouble recording using sound recorder and then i find my new korg has 3 fucked up notes.
<TerranceWarrior> the resonance of them is terrible.
<TerranceWarrior> it's like a synth wrench in an otherwise good sound. all the others notes are fine.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: do  try and keep in a family show in here. thanks
<holstein> you should be able to adjust in whatever sequencer you are using
<holstein> or, play it in off an octave, and avoid the bad keys
<TerranceWarrior> sorry
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: ha, what a hack!
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: ?
<TerranceWarrior> it makes no sense to have some bad keys on a $1200 keyboard.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you think its a hack to avoid the broken keys?
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: absolutely.
<holstein> ok
<holstein> well, replace them?
<holstein> im not sure how to respond to that..
<TerranceWarrior> your not listening, it's not the keys, it's the sound they generate.
<holstein> i mean, fix it, replace it, or work around it..
<holstein> or deal with it
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i dont think so
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: dont use that sound then.. or, see if you can go in and adjust some settings
<holstein> shouldnt be that 3 notes in one sound setting in that unit is "bad"
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: yeah, i have to work more with it. but that is sound 00, the default!
<TerranceWarrior> What a hack!
<holstein> maybe you edited them by accedient
<holstein> accident*
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: maybe not.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im not following you.. on "what a hack"
<holstein> sounds like you have bad keys, or have edited the sound.. you can always just midi out from that unit, and see if the keys are effecting a sound that is not being gernerated from that unit
<TerranceWarrior> i am going to check the speakers. but i feel that the source is the sound generation in this Korg.
<holstein> sure.. put on some headphones.. that'll rule out the speakers.. try another voice, and an external voice as well
<fibz_> i would think it's the korg
<TerranceWarrior> all other notes are fine and these notes are directly in the middle, the worst place for them to be.
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: +1!
<holstein> sure.. sounds like its the keys.. they get crap in them, or break
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: i like you, you're reasonable.
<holstein> you'll be able to tell by bypassing the internal voices
<fibz_> which sucks because im sure it wasnt cheap
<holstein> the keys usually are.. under $20 US
<holstein> for most models
<fibz_> i dont think it's the key ut the logic
<holstein> yeah, you wouldnt.. but, it can be
<holstein> the mechanism
<holstein> i have a yamaha like that.. and i cleaned out a few alesis's like that recently
<holstein> same deal... stuck on "loud" pretty much.. but, those were just dirty
<holstein> but.. what do i know.. i just fix things when they are broken ;)
<TerranceWarrior> The D Key is terrible on headphones, the other ones got a bit better.
<holstein> so, its likely not the speakers then
<TerranceWarrior> yamaha has terrible sound but they made decent grade hammer keys.
<TerranceWarrior> This is not funny, nor this is a joke.
<holstein> probably either the logic boards or the keys/mechanism
<TerranceWarrior> thing is i have proof that it is really bad.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im not joking, or laughing at you
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im not saying its not bad
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im suggesting what i think could be the issue.. but, i'll just leave you to it
<fibz_> worth breaking it down and taking a look, or just return if in warranty
<holstein> ^yup.. it could be an easy clean to fix type thing..
<TerranceWarrior> what else could I get in it features set or price range?
<TerranceWarrior> This is not good.
<holstein> im not suggesting a replacement
<holstein> id just fix that one
<TerranceWarrior> This happened to me 2 years ago with a Flamenco Yahmaha Guitar.
<holstein> not likely...
<holstein> guitars are quite different
<fibz_> i like roland
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: Can I borry your oscilliscope and chip making facilities?
<holstein> anyways.. i would diagnose what the issue is.. and even if its a board, i would think about replacing it
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: ok! :) Thats *something*.
<fibz_> casio has a good model but the keys are loud
<TerranceWarrior> All the other notes I love on this though.
<TerranceWarrior> Does this happen in the industry?
<holstein> then, just use those
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: yes
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: are you okay?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: it happens to *all* gear, at some point... they can all get dirty or break
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: you have in your mind that this is a mechanical problem. of which I'm not sure why.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: when i encountered the exact issue you are explaing on more than one keyboard, cleaning the mechanism repaired it
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: if you say so.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: because, as i stated, when i cleaned the mechanical mechanisem on more than one unit that had that exact issue, it addressed that issue
<TerranceWarrior> it's 7 days old!
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: then, as already suggested, return it to the store
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: E.P. Mark V Distortion and those same keys are fine.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: ok. enjoy it then
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i would return it
<TerranceWarrior> It's a recording or electronic generation error.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: could be the distortion has different settings that equalize the sounds a bit more, and make the issue less obvious
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: ok
<TerranceWarrior> I get the feeling it's a design issue.
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: are you new to music?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: no
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im a volunteer here
<TerranceWarrior> argh
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i also repair many instuments.. but, i'll just wait til you have a question, if you prefer
<TerranceWarrior> not happy.
<fibz_> there is also #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i would just return it, and ask
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: yes thank you.
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-26
<TerranceWarrior> interesting, instead of CDE it's DEFG that causes the resonance error in the playing of the Korg Keyboard.
<TerranceWarrior> where is the guy who is making cadence?
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: He goes by the nick of falktx, and you can find him in several channels. #kxstudio, among others
<TerranceWarrior> ok
<TerranceWarrior> thanks zequence
<studio-user646> hi there
<studio-user646> istalling ubuntu studio rightnow on my mac pro 3.1
<studio-user646> hope it will run all because i tried ubuntu and could nog get my video fotage over fire wire
<tomek_> hey guys
<tomek_> ive started minidlna server and i have problems with  .mkv files
<tomek_> and have a qestion about how to set parole player as my default playes
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-27
<Darque> hello?
<Darque> i need some help i'm looking at getting a graphics tablet to draw what type would you recommend
<Darque> my price range is kinda low
<TerranceWarrior> could linux without a driver be the reason why my preamp sounds terrible?
<TerranceWarrior> can you play VSTS from your computer to output from an audio interface?
<CyborgCygnus> Anybody used VirtualBox?
<cfhowlett> CyborgCygnus, yes, millions
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<CyborgCygnus> cfhowlett, Well was wanting to run a VM of ubuntu/or derivative on Windows without having to install Hyper V & also since qemu doesn't seem to be on windows I need an alternative. Does VirtualBox run ubuntu I guess I should of asked?
<cfhowlett> CyborgCygnus, virtualbox does indeed run on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<CyborgCygnus> cfhowlett, I meant in Windows when I run VirtualBox can I make a VM of ubuntu, not the other way around. Sorry I should be more clear..
<cfhowlett> CyborgCygnus, the critical factor will be ram.  since unity eats up so many resources, you might find lubuntu or xubuntu better options.
<CyborgCygnus> cfhowlett, Oh sorry didn't realise I was in the Ubunt Studio channel, sorry. I was going to run xubuntu anyways as that's me faves. I have enough ram & for what I'm using the VM for light weight os will be nice
<cfhowlett> CyborgCygnus, have you considered dual booting?
<CyborgCygnus> cfhowlett, Basically when I'm in one or the other I want a VM going any to run peerblock or peer guardian so that it doesn't crash my main working areas net on me.
<CyborgCygnus> anyway*
<CyborgCygnus> I already have xubuntu on one hdd & windows on a ssd, I'm waiting for 14.04 xubuntu stable release before I dual boot that.
<cfhowlett> CyborgCygnus, good planning!  :)
<TerranceWarrior> In the name of The Gozer, The Zuul and the Holy Vinz Clortho Amen. In his/her name (it's whatever it wants to be).
<TerranceWarrior> any of you use usb based audio interfaces?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: yes
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-28
<vir_> Hello everyone. I am an Ubuntu Studio user. I am having a problem. Yesterday I was using Jack Audio Connection Kit, and today it disappeared. I can no longer select it from the dropdown menu of any program.
<holstein> vir_: ok. is it still installed? what have you done since it was working? and upgrade?
<holstein> vir_: open a terminal and type "qjackctl" and hit enter.. and see if qjackctl is still installed..
<vir_> Ok, it is still installed.
<vir_> I did an upgrade and installed Wine as well, since last time.
<holstein> vir_: ok.. so, any of that could have broken something
<vir_> Hmm. Was it the upgrade or was it Wine?
<vir_> I mean, my question, is, how can one determine what it was?
<holstein> vir_: it literaly could have been anything, friend
<vir_> Is there a way to go back to a previous Ubuntu state?
<holstein> vir_: confirm that your stuff is not there.. and make sure that you are just missing the shortcuts
<holstein> vir_: play around with things in live CD's
<vir_> What stuff? What shortcuts?
<TerranceWarrior> wow this sucks
<k1mmyyy> hi all!
<k1mmyyy> i'm having some trouble with ardour. it's freezing when i click record. i have jack running, i'm in the audio group, and have RT enabled...could anyone help me figure out what's going wrong?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, there is the #ardour channel as well
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett: haha thanks again. i am there as well
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, 2 steps ahead of me ...
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett: figured i'd just hedge my bets, since i'm getting so few responses for this question
<k1mmyyy> the only error if i start ardour in the command line is "no space in Ardour-UI request buffer for thread unknown" repeated ad infinitum
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, so no help from me as I use audacity ...
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett: no worries, thanks for the tip
<OvenWerk1> k1mmyyy: When you start ardour, do you see ardour ports in jack?
<OvenWerk1> Which ardour version are you running?
 * OvenWerk1 hasn't had time to play with ardour3 yet
<OvenWerk1> When you say freezing, does that mean you can no longer get anything in ardour to work? or that the recording doesn't move forward?
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: i do
<OvenWerk1> If you are using ubuntu with ardour, it will be ardour 2 unless the menu icon says ardour 3
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: and i'm running 2.8.14
<k1mmyyy> jack version 1.9.10
<OvenWerk1> sounds normal.
<OvenWerk1> Ardour is set up so that you press record first to enable recording then select play to get the transport moving
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: yeah, i press the little red record circle on the track, then the big one on the transport menu, which starts blinking
<k1mmyyy> then play to start recording
<OvenWerk1> And then the UI will no longer respond?
<OvenWerk1> (the ardour UI)
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: correct
<OvenWerk1> hang on... running stuff here.
<k1mmyyy> no worries
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: over in the ardour channel they called this version of ardour "ancient"...
<OvenWerk1> Ya, but I don't recall there being that kind of bug floating around...\
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: i've found one or two other mentions of it from googling
<OvenWerk1> this one here is also 2.8.14 and I am able to record.
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: yeah, i mean i think they're just kind of saying they don't support 2.8 anymore, so they don't have to deal with the issue officially i guess
<OvenWerk1> This machine (not mine, but my wife's) has kde with the ubuntustudio metas on top.
<OvenWerk1> :) they also don't like to deal with any version not downloaded from their site.
<k1mmyyy> yeahhh
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, LTS only so I'm still on 12.04.  How well is KDE integrated with the US?
<OvenWerk1> As on 13.04 pretty good. Our menu drops in on top and give separate sub menus just for audio or whatever.
<OvenWerk1> The audio stuff itself, like jackd etc. is UI independant anyway.
<OvenWerk1> cfhowlett: The ui shouldn't matter... As far as UIs with more eye candy go, I find kde works much better than the gnome3 stuff
<holstein> it would be like running a KDE app in ubuntustudio
<holstein> it'll pull in what it needs, and work
<OvenWerk1> gnome3 is picky about hardware.
<OvenWerk1> I have found Studio's metas work well (for me) on top of kde, xubuntu (duh) and lubuntu. I can hardly run unity and gnome3 won't even start anymore.
<OvenWerk1> gnome3 and mir and unity expect a well supported grafics setup and a newer fast machine.
<OvenWerk1> The problem seems to be that a lot of the newer faster machines are harder to get lowlatency operation out of.
<OvenWerk1> There is a group of system firmware that steals cpu without the OS knowledge.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, "newer" meaning what?  discrete graphics?  what?
<OvenWerk1> post P4 pretty much.
<OvenWerk1> It depends on what is on the MB though.
<OvenWerk1> If the graphics is intecgrated with the cpu then the MB is not lowlatency usable.
<OvenWerk1> But all of the newer ones have heat minitoring stuff.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, I'm torn.  Still running a dual core dell laptop, 2009.  Seriously lust for the the Dell XPS 3800 but no official linux/ubuntu support.  XPS 13 is nice but I need more than 256 gigs.  Or I can chance a Mac Book
<OvenWerk1> some of the newer smart ethernet cards can do stuff the os doesn't know too.
<OvenWerk1> The intel 5 series chips are better for lowlatency than the 7 series.
<OvenWerk1>  (no hyperthreading)
<OvenWerk1> The atom chipsets actually have some of the best lowlatency performance... but poorly supported graphics :P
<OvenWerk1> Though I have seen some atom MB with nvidia graphics on them.
<OvenWerk1> At the other end the Xeon MB seem to have a bios that will allow switching these things off.
<OvenWerk1> cfhowlett: what audio IF are you using?
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, sadly, I had to sell off my presonus 1box so I've got only the internal card
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, but, unlike you, I'm not making music, only podcasting.
<OvenWerk1> Intel HDA systems will not allow jack to even start with -p64
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, so I noticed.   audacity is my friend.
<OvenWerk1> 8ms latency is about the best you can get.
<OvenWerk1> Sorry 4ms. At least on this one.
<OvenWerk1> I can start it at 64 frames if I set periods to 3
<OvenWerk1> k1mmyyy: Sorry we got side tracked...
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, oh, only just ... :)
<OvenWerk1> cfhowlett: the only thing with audacity is that I wish they would open the audio ports at application startup and leave them open till application exit.
<k1mmyyy> OvenWerk1: no worries. to be honest right now i'm checking out a live cd of ubuntu studio, just to see if that works out of the box
<OvenWerk1>  Let us know how it goes. The 13.10 (and 14.04 beta) has ardour 3 in it.
<OvenWerk1> cfhowlett: I find to use audacity with jack (or even pulse) I have to set pause then record then set up the audio, then hit play to begin recording.
<OvenWerk1> I have to do that for each take.  :P
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, the easiest set up I ever had with audacity was via the presonus IF ... even dual mic'd a few times.  worked great.  Now, of course, I'm shooting for portability.
<OvenWerk1> I will use mhwaveedit to record and audacity to edit sometimes.
<OvenWerk1> cfhowlett: have you looked at the ART USB Dual Pre Project Series?
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, nope.  link?
<OvenWerk1> http://artproaudio.com/art_products/signal_processing/usb_audio_devices/product/usb_dual_pre_ps/
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, thanks!
<OvenWerk1> A lot of guys use them on their cameras.
<cfhowlett> no mention of linux support ...
<OvenWerk1> Works out of the box
<OvenWerk1> I took my laptop into the music store...
<OvenWerk1> I would suggest anyone else do the same. Any good store will let you try it out.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, nice!  Now I just have to see if they ship to China ...
<OvenWerk1> It is a USB 1.1 compliant device.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, yeah, that seems rather - dated.
<OvenWerk1> Ya, but still very useful.
<OvenWerk1> Works with everything.
<OvenWerk1> The one I finally bought http://artproaudio.com/discontinued_products/discontinued_products/product/usbdualtubepre/
<OvenWerk1> Is no longer sold. But it needed it's own power.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerk1, very nice
<OvenWerk1> (the one above runs on usb power)
<OvenWerk1> They have some new ones out I should look at though
<OvenWerk1> Anything new seems to be single channel.
<OvenWerk1> hmm, did that mean it worked?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-29
<delt> hello
<delt> holstein: updating my BIOS fixed pretty much all problems i was experiencing :D
<delt> anyway, back on topic, installing 14.04 on the desktop machine as we speak....
<holstein> it can help.. cheers!
<delt> i still have that old power supply... it's a 350w and the board's specifications say that's the minimum for an "average" system
<holstein> well, it doesnt matter what says what.. if its enough watts
<holstein> if you are pulling more than that, you'll want more
<delt> 14.04 beta2 is out... should i install that on top of beta1?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you have the current stuff
<delt> oh, and even though everything is working smoothly, dmesg shows me this weird message [  430.timingwhatever] usb_submit_urb: -16
<holstein> ok
<delt> kernel is complaining about something....
<holstein> i always look on the equipment for official support stickers for linux.. then, if i dont find any, i keep an open mind and expect at least "messages".. if not errors and problems
<delt> i called the computer store, and they told me driver support for the usb ports on this board is most probably the issue
<holstein> sure
<delt> dist-upgrade says 384mb of extra stuff will be downloaded :3
<delt> downloading now...
<holstein> it'll be constantly upgrading
<holstein> right now, expecially. crunch time
<holstein> and, it could break
<delt> heh yeah , i expected that
<holstein> what would i do? get it running.. and wait til after release.. and upgrade
<holstein> but, you'll likely be fine right now
<delt> argh.. spoke too soon, still missing notes :(
<delt> what's the package for nfs client support again? can't find it
<delt> ah, works with mount -t nfs ...nm
<delt> I submitted a bug report on launchpad.
<delt> Can anyone tell me if this is something that's likely to be fixed in the near-to-mid future? ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1299328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299328 in Ubuntu Studio "USB ports on Asus motherboard are acting weird" [Undecided,New]
<delt> (assuming it's not a hardware fault on my side)
<rb6> hello
<fibz_> hi
<rb6> fibz_: do you use ubuntu studio?
<fibz_> yes
<rb6> cool, its good?
<fibz_> it's my favorite linux flavor
<rb6> really, so what do you use the distro for in the main?
<fibz_> web development and video editing
<rb6> cool
<rb6> i'm looking into it for music recording
<rb6> for me and a friend of mine. he's the musician and I'm the linux "expert"
<fibz_> good luck
<rb6> haha exactly
<rb6> what hardware are you running fibz_ ?
<fibz_> stuff
<fibz_> i made this just playing around: http://xroads.x10.bz/xroads-network/index.php?do=/jdomitilli/music/view/ducker-creek/
<rb6> cool
<rb6> do you have a sound card or are you using on board audio?
<fibz_> onboard+Turtle Beach+SoundBlaster X-Fi
<fibz_> Roland keyboard
<rb6> wow
<rb6> and what is your mainboard/cpu setup?
<fibz_> no i just manage a lot of equipment
<rb6> what do you mean 'manage a lot of equipment'
<rb6> i mean to ask what do you have for processor, intel or amd?
<fibz_> i have 9 PCs in this room alone
<rb6> wow
<fibz_> intel and amd
<rb6> interesting
<rb6> i'm just wondering because i'm going to go price out then build a system specifically for ubuntu studio, so i'm wondering what hardware people are using with Studio
<rb6> but since it's Ubuntu based, most popular hardware should be supported.
<rb6> anyways, gotta go, seeya
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: do you use keyboard with asio?
<TerranceWarrior> (for midi)
<fibz_> alsa
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: what can one do if one want to play windows vsts via midi keyboard?
<fibz_> use wine
<TerranceWarrior> works?
<TerranceWarrior> no hiccups?
<TerranceWarrior> even in windows with asio i got hiccups.
<fibz_> ASIO sucks. qjackctrl can pipe to alsa, roland software works in wine
<TerranceWarrior> wow
<TerranceWarrior> ok
<TerranceWarrior> i will try
<TerranceWarrior> so all i need is jack, wine, reaper and the vst?
<fibz_> and wineasio
<fibz_> and wine tricks
<fibz_> all i did was sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<TerranceWarrior> i have wine v 1.4.1
<fibz_> and wineasio
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: i see playonlinux but no wineasio
<fibz_> well try and see
<TerranceWarrior> ok
<TerranceWarrior> gonna look at it tomorrow
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: have you heard anything not working (like korg software perhaps)?
<fibz_> the software usually works, the fight is with ASIO
<TerranceWarrior> oh ok.
<TerranceWarrior> should i install asio in wine?
<fibz_> its worth a shot. so is this: http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=10249#p32743
<TerranceWarrior> fibz_: quantel is the version?
<TerranceWarrior> i'm getting a cert problem specifying VERSION as saucy
<fibz_> im on precise, quantal and trusty myself
<TerranceWarrior> how the heck do i get reaper?
<fibz_> reaper?
<TerranceWarrior> which is the better VERSION i should use?
<TerranceWarrior> it's a midi program for windows.
<fibz_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kxstudio/files/DEBs/repo/
<TerranceWarrior> why am i getting samba installed?
<fibz_> 4 windows shares through wine
<TerranceWarrior> ah ok
<fibz_> would be my guess
<TerranceWarrior> i get paranoid when i see network stuff getting installed.
<TerranceWarrior> can i just download and installed that *.iso on the kxstudio download?
<kikimeter> Hi, can someone help me to get some sound in ubuntu ?
<kikimeter> In my sound settings panels I got a Dummy Output
<kikimeter> I've reinstalled pulse audio and asla-base
<kikimeter> and I force-reload alsa
<kikimeter> And i got some thing like:
<kikimeter> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<kikimeter> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<kikimeter> I'm on a ubuntu minimal with unity install on it, and my mother board is 98z77
<kikimeter> p8z77*
<holstein> kikimeter: i would try the main #ubuntu channel since you are not using ubuntustudio, but let me suggest some troubleshooting tips
<kikimeter> lol
<holstein> kikimeter: ?
<kikimeter> ubuntu main channel send me here
<holstein> kikimeter: im not trying to be funny.. just a volunteer..
<kikimeter> no offense
<holstein> no worries.. welcome to the channel
<kikimeter> It's just that it make me laugh
<kikimeter> :)
<holstein> first, try *all* muting possibilities.. anything on the keyboard that may be muting
<holstein> then, you can look at...
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kikimeter> I thin k i found a solution
<kikimeter> I need to install realtek driver for alc892
<holstein> but, more specifically.. a few commands in the terminal. you want to see the device in the terminal when you run..
<kikimeter> I try to found where I can found the driver
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> then, you want to run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"
<kikimeter> I have no sound card deteded
<holstein> kikimeter: the kernel is modular. the drivers are in the kernel
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. so that is telling, and gives us a place to start
<kikimeter> aplay -l
<kikimeter> no sound card
<holstein> you can stop messing with installing and reinstalling anything
<kikimeter> I have dummy output in my setting sound pannel
<holstein> pulse is not the problem
<kikimeter> So i'm pretty sure I have to install realtek driver
<holstein> kikimeter: dmmy is just that.. "dummy
<holstein> it wont make sound
<kikimeter> yes sure
<holstein> the problem is, the system is not seeing your device
<kikimeter> yes
<holstein> meaning, your device is not supporting linux, or is broken, or is disabled..
<kikimeter> I have already make my sound work last week
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. share *any* relevant information
<holstein> kikimeter: what did you do to break it this week?
<kikimeter> nothing special
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. then share *all* relevant information
<holstein> kikimeter: otherwise, reinstall the OS, and dont break the audio
<kikimeter> how can I help ubuntu to detec my sound card ?
<kikimeter> lol
<holstein> kikimeter: you can start by ansering me
<holstein> answering*
<kikimeter> yes sure
<holstein> kikimeter: if it did work, and now it doesnt.. what did you do that broke it?
<kikimeter> I dont know
<kikimeter> nothing special
<kikimeter> What can I say
<holstein> kikimeter: im assuming (and you should test) that if you put the live CD in that you isntalled the OS from, the audio will work
<kikimeter> yes
<kikimeter> but i have installed ubuntu from minimal distribution
<holstein> kikimeter: you can say what you did.. did you upgrade? add a PPA? change something? run a differnt user?
<kikimeter> I install from realtek the driver
<holstein> kikimeter: ubuntu is ubuntu.. if you installed from ..
<kikimeter> and it works
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and added ubuntu-desktop, thats *is* ubuntu
<holstein> if you didnt.. then, you need to get support from the distro you did insatll
<holstein> kikimeter: the realtek driver doesnt need to be installed in ubuntu
<kikimeter> thank you holstein
<kikimeter> but I have install the driver
<kikimeter> installed*
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. and thast what broke it? or fixed it last week?
<kikimeter> maybe
<holstein> kikimeter: ?
<kikimeter> If I know what broke my sound
<holstein> kikimeter: i need facts to help.. otherwise, download the iso from main ubuntu, and reinstall
<kikimeter> I will not be here anoying you
<holstein> kikimeter: im not annoyed.. i just need information to help you
<kikimeter> can be more pragmatic
<holstein> kikimeter: what did you install?
<holstein> ubuntu mini 13.10 32bit?
<holstein> then what?
<kikimeter> see why my sound card is not detected
<kikimeter> 64bit
<holstein> ok.. so, ubuntu 13.10 mini iso 64 bit.. then what?
<kikimeter> then unity
<holstein> kikimeter: why?
<kikimeter> and I download driver from realtek
<holstein> kikimeter: why not "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<kikimeter> mini.iso dont have unity
<holstein> kikimeter: you dont need that driver from them
<holstein> kikimeter: remove it, or get support from them
<kikimeter> yes I know but this is what i've done
<holstein> kikimeter: what you should have done is install "ubuntu-desktop"
<holstein> kikimeter: so, try adding that.. that will pull in everything
<holstein> otherwise, for you, i suggest trying the 13.10 (or at this point, 14.04) main ubuntu live CD.. test the audio. then, just install it
<holstein> audio will just work "out of the box"
<kikimeter> thank you hosltein
<kikimeter> but it's not a solution: reinstall the os
<holstein> kikimeter: for you, it is
<kikimeter> i've made a mistake
<holstein> kikimeter: since you dont know what you did, and you are using pacakges that arent from ubuntu
<holstein> kikimeter: its the "best/easiest" for your situation
<kikimeter> the solution is not reinstalling the os every time you make a mistake
<holstein> kikimeter: otherwise.. when did audio start working?
<holstein> kikimeter: you *didnt* install ubuntu, though
<holstein> you did it incorrectly from minimal.. and now you have sistuiations that you cant explain to a volunteer
<holstein> if you get normal ubuntu, and install it, it should "just work".. and you wont need to fix the audio
<holstein> otherwise, i need details
<kikimeter> that true, but when you have a OS, can you install a new sound card ?
<holstein> when did you install what.. when did audio work.. when did it break.. etc
<kikimeter> without reinstalling all the os
<holstein> kikimeter: you dont need to
<holstein> kikimeter: the kernel is modular
<holstein> kikimeter: the drivers are just in it. when you add a device, they "just work".. typically
<kikimeter> ok holstein, thank you for your advices
<holstein> kikimeter: i do whatever it takes to "add a card".. which is usually just plugging it in
<holstein> kikimeter: but, if a device doesnt work, i test with a live CD.. or a supported OS to make sure its functioning properly, and turned on in the bios
<holstein> then, i'll go from there with support from the kernel and alsa
<kikimeter> it works with a live cd
<holstein> kikimeter: ok
<kikimeter> for no reason
<holstein> kikimeter: then, whatever you have done, you have broken the sound in your installation, which may or may not be ubuntu by noe
<kikimeter> or no reason I understand
<kikimeter> my sound card is not detected
<kikimeter> that it
<holstein> kikimeter: the reason is, you didnt install correctly
<kikimeter> no
<kikimeter> I've installed and it works
<holstein> kikimeter: what would i do? remove whatever you installed, and install "ubuntu-desktop" and test
<kikimeter> after I did something
<kikimeter> and after it doesn't work that it
<kikimeter> :(
<holstein> kikimeter: what did you do to get it to work from the live CD?
<holstein> nothing..
<holstein> kikimeter: installing "ubuntu-desktop" pulls in more.. more than just unity
<holstein> unity may not pull in everything.. and the pacakge from realtek may have broken something as well
<holstein> kikimeter: so, have you installed "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<kikimeter> sudo apt-get update
<kikimeter> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kikimeter> after my installation
<kikimeter> the two command I've done
<kikimeter> so yes
<holstein> kikimeter: and?
<kikimeter> I installed some softwares
<holstein> kikimeter: you stated above "unity". not "ubuntu-desktop"
<kikimeter> like firefox, vlc etc
<holstein> which did you do? and when? and when did the audio work?
<holstein> and when did it break?
<kikimeter> I start a sound gui (maybe alsamixergui) or soomething like that
<holstein> kikimeter: maybe?
<cfhowlett> !beer|holstein, cuz you've earned it!
<holstein> when did you start what *exactly*?
<kikimeter> I dont remember
<holstein> cfhowlett: ;)
<kikimeter> it's two week ago
<holstein> kikimeter: you need to.. or its irrelevant
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. when did the audio work?
<kikimeter> let check my history
<kikimeter> yes Rt linux driver audio break my audio
<holstein> kikimeter: ok. you shouldnt need it, and we dont supply or support it
<kikimeter> no problem
<holstein> so, you will either remove/purge it, and have your audio back, (theoretically) or go to them for support
<kikimeter> here the pastebin
<kikimeter> http://pastebin.com/Lbx6FURN
<holstein> kikimeter: so, audio was working? then you installed an audio driver? and it broke the audio?
<kikimeter> cd alsa-driver-1.0.25/
<kikimeter> doesnt work so i've try
<holstein> kikimeter: thats plausible.. that package could be old.. and its really not neccessary for your installation..
<kikimeter> cd Rt-Linux-HDaudio-5.18/
<kikimeter> and cd alsa-driver-RTv5.18/
<kikimeter> the last one works If my remembers are good
<holstein> kikimeter: what you should do is, use the packages from the repos, that, as you report, work from the live CD, and from the fresh install before you installed the RT driver
<kikimeter> come one holstein
<holstein> kikimeter: ?
<kikimeter> why people are noob ?
<kikimeter> because I dont know
<kikimeter> I'm learning
<holstein> kikimeter: sure.. so, now you know
<kikimeter> so stop saying why I have done this
<kikimeter> why
<kikimeter> I dont know
<kikimeter> I work on mac
<kikimeter> I leave windows for my desktop for ubuntu
<holstein> ok.. thats great.. its actually quite similar
<kikimeter> when something doesnt work (it was this for my sound)
<holstein> you dont go and download drivers and install them into macOSX often
<kikimeter> i go on google
<kikimeter> and I try some solution
<holstein> its the norm that the drivers in the kernel just work. as they did for you
<holstein> kikimeter: sure, but audio was working. and is working from the live CD
<kikimeter> yes
<kikimeter> but I have 6 outputs on my motherboard
<holstein> kikimeter: that may never work
<kikimeter> and I think I miss the good output
<kikimeter> or my sound was just mute
<holstein> kikimeter: no
<kikimeter> I dont know
<holstein> kikimeter: i do
<holstein> kikimeter: that 6 output device may not fully support linux
<holstein> but, you should consider using it "as-is" when its working as it is in the default os
<kikimeter> yes
<holstein> dont install RT drivers to try and address that
<kikimeter> If my sound was working
<holstein> kikimeter: it was, you said it was.. and it is from a live CD
<kikimeter> i didn't install new drivers
<kikimeter> livecd yes
<holstein> kikimeter: ok
<holstein> kikimeter: you said you installed drivers from the RT site
<kikimeter> but after minimal install no
<holstein> kikimeter: right.. *dont* do the minimal
<holstein> kikimeter: you need the full live installer
<kikimeter> look the pastebin, all the command I've done are in here
<holstein> kikimeter: the minimal is not for folks who are new to linux
<kikimeter> yes but the best way to learn it to install from minimal
<holstein> kikimeter: no
<kikimeter> and try and learn
<holstein> kikimeter: no its not
<kikimeter> for me I would say yes
<kikimeter> but ok
<kikimeter> holstein I waste your time
<kikimeter> thank you for the help
<holstein> kikimeter: thats the best way to do what it does. .. insatll minimal, thatas it.. its for quick install.. like a net install
<holstein> the mini is not a learning tool
<kikimeter> I will try some vodoo incantations and some old RT driver :)
<kikimeter> if it doesnt work
<kikimeter> I will reinstall from livecd
<holstein> kikimeter: ok.. enjoy!
<cfhowlett> !voodoo
<cfhowlett> I had to check
<holstein> kikimeter: as RT for support for the driver they provide
<kikimeter> lol
<holstein> sounds like a plan
<kikimeter> if I can find the ALC892 driver on their web site
<kikimeter> It would be a good start
<kikimeter> but this web site is crap
<holstein> i disagree
<holstein> the drivers are in the kernel
<holstein> you are trying to add 6 outs.. and that may *neverr* happen with that card
<kikimeter> for all the sound card ?
<holstein> you were not promised linux support for that device when you purchased it
<kikimeter> no but the p8z77 is a very popular motherboard
<holstein> might be that the baked in driver into the kernel is the best option... and usually is.. just like in macOSX
<holstein> kikimeter: so
<holstein> kikimeter: i didnt reference a popularity level
<holstein> kikimeter: i said "supporting linux".. and it didnt promise you that
<kikimeter> do you have a link to learn how kernel and driver work ?
<holstein> kikimeter: the manufacturer did not promise you 6 output support from linux
<cfhowlett> popular doesn't equal OEM linux suppport
<kikimeter> yes yes
<kikimeter> but that say that a lot of people have try before me
<kikimeter> thank you guys
<holstein> kikimeter: sure.. lots of folks just use stereo
<holstein> kikimeter: this would be *just* like taking an audio device like that to macOSX
<kikimeter> I have a 7.1 waiting
<holstein> if it works, it'll typically just work, out of the box.. if it doesnt.. you ask the vendor.. they say "we dont support OSX" and appls says "...."
<kikimeter> I have to audio soundcard too
<kikimeter> :)
<kikimeter> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<kikimeter> 02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
<holstein> hdmi can be problematic as well
<kikimeter> yes
<holstein> but, a live CD is easy to test
<kikimeter> I've installed video card driver
<holstein> kikimeter: that can help.. but, doesnt have to
<kikimeter> my sound card is detected
<kikimeter> my driver are not good
<holstein> kikimeter: the fact is, you were not promised linux support
<holstein> kikimeter: so, you may not be able to get linux support.. though, more and more are working well these days
<holstein> there is a PPA that the steam community suggests
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> that can help provide the latest support for video hardware
<kikimeter> my video driver are good
<kikimeter> all works find
<kikimeter> fine*
<kikimeter> Oo I'm on a 3.11.0 kernel
<kikimeter> I've installed the bad driver from realtek
<kikimeter> :(
<holstein> the "Best" drivers are usually already available to you
<holstein> just baked into the kernel
<holstein> the sites are usually just far enough beind to release a driver that is for ubuntu 10.04, at best
<holstein> *and*, it doesnt help, or fix anything.. or provide added funcitonality
<kikimeter> but for know the driver are not installed
<holstein> kikimeter: to konw they dont *need* to be installed
<holstein> to know the best drivers are already in the kernel
<kikimeter> it's possible to remove a driver when an upgrade go wrong no ?
<kikimeter> or that just impossible ?
<kikimeter> it's for my understanding
<holstein> kikimeter: you would ask the driver manufacturer
<holstein> kikimeter: they should provide an uninstall.. but, its not mine, and i dont have any experience with it, and have not been invited to participate openly with its support
<holstein> kikimeter: you would need to reinstall the driver each time, which is something that could have happened, and you are not able to tell me
<holstein> you could have added the realtek driver, and ungraded the kernel, and the kernel doenst have the driver anymore
<holstein> you would then, reinstall the driver from realtek..
<holstein> and i would have assumed you would have already tried that, and not suggested it
<kikimeter> I will just start by install the good driver from realtek
<kikimeter> after I will reinstall my ubuntu
<kikimeter> if it doesn't work
<kikimeter> do you have any tip to test if my sound work from my sound card ?
<holstein> sure.. but, its not "good"
<kikimeter> and avoid to miss the good output
<holstein> its just the 3rd party, non supported one that you may or may not prefer
<holstein> kikimeter: i have alreayd given you *all* the tips
<holstein> !audio | kikimeter j
<ubottu> kikimeter j: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> test with live CD's or supported operating systems to see that the device is funcitoning and on
<kikimeter> thank you
<holstein> if you upgrade the kernel, that driver *will* break
<holstein> its desigend that way
<holstein> designed*
<holstein> you reinstall it each time, or pin the kernel, or upgrade,a nd boot the older kernel.. or do something manual on your own.. or ask RT what to do with the product they provide
<kikimeter> that work with the reinstallation of the driver
<holstein> sure.. thats what all my questions were about earlier
<kikimeter> from relatek web site
<kikimeter> thank you
<holstein> "i installed the driver, and everything was fine, then, i upgraded my kernel and audio broke".. thats what i needed
<kikimeter> from me ?
<kikimeter> but that not what happend
<holstein> kikimeter: correct
<kikimeter> I think my driver was not installed
<holstein> kikimeter: you dont know what happened..
<kikimeter> I donwload the driver for the bad kernel
<kikimeter> install it
<holstein> kikimeter: how about this.. if you have the driver break again, try reinstalling it...
<kikimeter> break my driver
<kikimeter> that it
<kikimeter> I juste have to reinstall my driver from realtek for the good kernel
<kikimeter> as simple as that
<kikimeter> no need to reinstall all the os
<holstein> right
<holstein> kikimeter: im saying, reinstall the driver, friend
<kikimeter> at the end yes
<holstein> kikimeter: what i see that happened is, you installed a driver for the kernel, then, upgraded the kernel
<kikimeter> your first advice was not : reinstall the driver
<holstein> kikimeter: you are calling it the "bad" kernel.. or whatever
<kikimeter> yes
<holstein> kikimeter: right.. becuase you didnt tell me what broke what
<holstein> kikimeter: and im not interested in debating
<kikimeter> because i didnt know
<holstein> kikimeter: im glad you have it all sorted
<kikimeter> :)
<kikimeter> thank you
<holstein> and in the future, try reinstalling the driver.. since the kernel *will* get upgraded
<lostuser7> Is there a dev channel for Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> lostuser7: yes
<holstein>  /j #ubuntustudio-devel
<k1mmyyy> hi all, i'm following an ardour tutorial and they want me to use puredata to make a test tone to route to ardour
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> test audio?
<k1mmyyy> but the version that comes with ubuntu studio seems to not have the "test audio and midi" function
<k1mmyyy> yep
<holstein> k1mmyyy: ok.. so, dont use pd
<holstein> k1mmyyy: what are you trying to test? midi?
<k1mmyyy> holstein, at all?
<k1mmyyy> holstein, just practice routing, really
<holstein> just fire up something like yoshimi that is easy, and well supported
<holstein> it can be routed, audio and midi
<k1mmyyy> i guess... it's just annoying that ubuntu studio ships with PD but it doesn't really work
<k1mmyyy> i think it needs puredata-extended
<holstein> k1mmyyy: i dont use it
<holstein> k1mmyyy: if youd like to help test, im sure that would be appreciated
<holstein> k1mmyyy: if you want to test audio and routing you dont need PD to do that
<k1mmyyy> holstein, hmmmm
<k1mmyyy> well
<k1mmyyy> it seems to be this file testtone.pd
<k1mmyyy> ideally i can find that online and then just throw it in the folder with all the other .pd's it comes with
<holstein> sure
<holstein> k1mmyyy: you would have to ask in puredata support channels.. i would also try #opensourcemusicians
<k1mmyyy> alternatively i've just found pd-extended on their website
<holstein> otherwise, if you want to test audio/midi/and routing, you can use yoshimi
<holstein> its easy, and works "out of the box"
<holstein> nothing about pd is "easy"
<k1mmyyy> holstein, alright alright, it's in the repos?
<k1mmyyy> ah it appears i already have it
<holstein> k1mmyyy: its included, and works well "out of the box".. click and run.. jack support..
<k1mmyyy> holstein, yep seems to be
<k1mmyyy> alright lemme try it!
<holstein> k1mmyyy: i know there are a few PD users in #opensourcemusians ..and maybe #ardour
<holstein> if you are interested in that.. but, i would start with the simple things
<k1mmyyy> holstein, yeah, lemme try yoshimi
<holstein> no need to learn PD *and* all about jack and routing at the same time
<holstein> if you need it though, there really is nothing like PD
<k1mmyyy> holstein, i mean from the tutorial it seemed reallllly simple, like you connect it to jack and hit that test button, and it just produces a tone
<k1mmyyy> so no learning really
<k1mmyyy> anyway
<k1mmyyy> i have yoshimi
<holstein> k1mmyyy: you can ask in the #ardour channel about the tutorials they make
<holstein> otherwise, nothing about pd has been "easy" or "simple".. and its never been suggested as easy or simple by the folks i know who use it
<k1mmyyy> holstein, alright, so yoshimi has shown up in jack's connections box
<k1mmyyy> is it automatically connected to it?
<holstein> cool.. route it as needed. also, the nice thing about yoshimi is, it has a virtual keyboard
<holstein> k1mmyyy: even if/when things auto connect, i confirm
<k1mmyyy> hmmm how do i confirm it? i went to the jack tab under settings, it just says default
<holstein> what would i do? isolate and test.. route audio from yoshimi in jack.. test audio with integrated virtual keyboard
<holstein> then, route whatever i need from ardour, some midi file or track, or whatever.. and try and get that to send data to yoshime
<holstein> yoshimi*
<holstein> i dont use ardour's connections panel, though, i have heard its nice
<holstein> you can ask about it in #ardour
<holstein> i use "connect" in qjackctl to connect whatever i want where ever i need. but, there are many tools to do that with now.. lots of GUI's for it
<k1mmyyy> Hmmm
<k1mmyyy> yeah
<k1mmyyy> right now i just connected yoshimi to my speakers
<k1mmyyy> cause i wanted to hear it
<k1mmyyy> why are my speakers off by default? is it because i killed pulseaudio?
<holstein> yup.. then, you dont have to wonder "is yoshimi even connected to audio,a nd making sound"
<holstein> you can then troubleshoot knowing yoshimi is connected properly for audio
<k1mmyyy> ayeet
<k1mmyyy> hmm
<k1mmyyy> okay
<k1mmyyy> lemme try
<holstein> k1mmyyy: i dont konw what yoru setup is like.. and you shouldnt "kill pulseaudio"
<holstein> you can just disable the dbus, if you like
<holstein> its in the qjackctl settings.. under the misc tab
<k1mmyyy> holstein, well multiple people have told me that pulseaudio will conflict with things
<holstein> k1mmyyy: it doesnt
<k1mmyyy> hmm.
<holstein> k1mmyyy: you can do what you like, but, you dont kill pulse like that
<k1mmyyy> well i did pulseaudio --kill
<holstein> k1mmyyy: you would disable the dbus, and use JACK without the included dbus that is integrating pulse with jack
<k1mmyyy> Hmmm
<holstein> k1mmyyy: ok.. *dont* do that
<k1mmyyy> hahah
<k1mmyyy> okay
<holstein> k1mmyyy: it likely just respawned pulse
<k1mmyyy> holstein, i set autospawn to off
<k1mmyyy> but i can undo it
<holstein> k1mmyyy: what do i suggest? go do the misc tab, disable the dbus, and just use JACK
<k1mmyyy> holstein, hmmm, okay...to be honesty i don't *really* know what dbus does...
<holstein> nothing about pulse breaks or bothers anything for me
<holstein> you can always purge it commpletely, if you want. .but, i suggest actually encourtering an issue, then acting on it
<holstein> k1mmyyy: the dbus makes pulse integrate into JACK
<holstein> k1mmyyy: we have code that, makes pulse sink with JACK.. by default
<k1mmyyy> hmmmm
<k1mmyyy> yeah i notice that if i search ps aux | grep jack, jackdbus is running
<holstein> right.. you'll need to restart it with the GUI.. assuming you are using the GUI
<k1mmyyy> Yeah
<k1mmyyy> okay
<k1mmyyy> so you think restart pulse, turn autospawn back on, just disable dbus?
<k1mmyyy> within qjackctl
<holstein> i click "qjackctl" from the menu.. i disable the dbus.. i use JACK.. i have no issue with pulse, or a reason to address, kill or otherwise notice pulse when using JACK
<k1mmyyy> alright
<holstein> k1mmyyy: i dont think there is any reason to mess with pulse, at all
<holstein> k1mmyyy: you didnt have any problems with it
<k1mmyyy> sorry it's just hard when you're starting this stuff and you don't really know what to do, and all these tutorials say things
<holstein> i dont.. no one does anymore
<holstein> if you want to get rid of it, do so
<k1mmyyy> it's hard to know what's right and not
<holstein> k1mmyyy: well, theres what you need, and what works for you, and your hardware
<holstein> k1mmyyy: not really a "right/wrong" thing
<holstein> if you find, for some reason, pulse is casuing issues.. purge it
<holstein> but, killing it like that, with our dbus still running.. i dont think thats going to work.. though, i havent tried it first hand
<k1mmyyy> holstein, oooh, yoshimi worked so easily
<k1mmyyy> routed it to ardour
<holstein> yeah, its an easy way to get a handle on routing
<holstein> and, routing most anything will be similar
<holstein> k1mmyyy: if you are tyring to control it from a USB keyboard, you may need "a2jmidid -e" from a terminal
<k1mmyyy> hmmm
<k1mmyyy> some keys already work
<holstein> well, it'll be all or nothing
<k1mmyyy> Hmmm strange
<delt> hello
<delt> well, replaced my power supply and motherboard, still having problems with my midi keyboard over usb
<delt> similar board (also an asus), and exact same errors/problems
<delt> so that pretty much rules out the possibility of a hardware fault
<delt> the mobo comes with a CD, it contains a file LinuxDrivers/readme.txt which contains: Note: Please update to the latest Linux Kernel for motherboard chipset and components support.
<holstein> delt: its probably more appropriate to chat here about your keyboard
<holstein> the issue is, as i see it, you are jumping around a bit.. try the unit on an officially supported platform, or a live CD that you *know* supported the hardware well
<holstein> try it on another machine or 2
<holstein> you should be able to tell where the issue is through troubleshooting while removing things from the equation, and seeing what issues are still there
<holstein> i wouldnt be bothered by some kernel "Messages"
<holstein> i would expect those, and ignore them
<delt> holstein: i told you already, the keyboard works 100% fine on my laptop running ubuntu 13.10
<delt> oh you mean on the desktop machine, but like, windows or something?
<delt> yeah this motherboard is kind of "recent" so i guess full support for the USB hardware hasn't made it into the linux kernel yet
<delt> anyway, i read on a forum that only the 64bit kernel supported certain USB stuff, downloading it now... in the mean time i'll see if i can find a windowz cd somewhere..
<k1mmyyy> hey guys i'm trying to get Vkeybd to connect to aeolus through jack. aeolus is showing up in the midi tab of connect in qjackctl, but vkeybd isn't... i have the "midi driver" set to "raw" in the setup of qjackctl
<k1mmyyy> any ideas?
<delt> oops sorry
<delt> is gparted included (and usable) on the livedisc?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-30
<TerranceWarrior> where can I get wineasio that will actually install?
<TerranceWarrior> nevermind, i installed the 64 bit version.
<TerranceWarrior> but repear doesn't see it?
<holstein> delt: its not a kernel problem, if the hardware works on other hardware with the same kernel
<holstein> delt: its something specific to the one machine that the USB hardware is being problematic with
<delt> holstein: i'm preparing to install windows on that machine to test...
<delt> problem is, i have to use a usb stick because the machine doesn't (yet) have a dvd drive.
<delt> so i'm writing the windows install cd to a usb stick, see if that works =)
<delt> if it doesn't then i'll just grab a dvd drive from another machine.
<holstein> its not as simple as writing it there
<holstein> i would grab the DVD, and do it the way you are intended
<delt> works with linux install iso's doesn't it?
<holstein> delt: sure
<holstein> delt: and you are talking about windows, correct?
<holstein> delt: i *did* install windows xp from USB. it was not trivial, and it was not as simple as just writing it to the USB
<delt> dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sd(x) didn't work?
<holstein> if you want to do it "easy", just grab the DVD drive from another machine.. you are not intended to use the windows installation media from USB
<holstein> delt: correct.. that will not work
<delt> yeah, microsoft sucks :/
<holstein> delt: ?
<delt> i imagine they sabotaged it expressly so that it DOESN'T work?
<holstein> delt: not really.. they never promised you could dd the iso
<delt> *sigh* looks like it's screwdriver time again.....
<delt> but i'm almost done writing it, i'll just try to see the result, out of curiosity =)
<holstein> sure.. why not
<TerranceWarrior> why isn't repear seeing wineasio 64 bit?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: its not a native application.. that can be tricky
<delt> ok, bbl
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i would try and find someone using it, and get some first-hand tips
<TerranceWarrior> hm, maybe repear is 32 bit
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: its not even native..
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: not sure if its still true, but, i was told for wine applications, you want 32bit linux
<TerranceWarrior> in fact it is.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you can ask someone in the KXstudio camp.. they did a lot (mostly falk) to support windows VST's and reaper
<TerranceWarrior> i answer my own quetion.
<delt> oh i was intending to install good ol slackware on that machine to try that out too.... anyway bbl
<TerranceWarrior> nope, now wine asio 386 doesn't want to install.
<holstein> ok
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: just let us konw if you have a question
<delt> argh.... i don't have a dvd drive i can use atm :( :(
<delt> i just have an old IDE one but this mobo doesn't have an ide connector
<delt> and the one from the laptop won't fit, the power supply connector is too small.
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: are you here?
<delt> well, good news, on this motherboard there's a few USB ports on which my midi keyboard works fine :D
<delt> (two of the 2.0 ones on the back)
<delt> which is weird, but i'm really happy to have a working piano again!!!!
<delt> i also had to futz around a bit with the BIOS settigs -)
<studio-user229> bonsoir
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-23
<arnygrape> Hello
<arnygrape> I am looking for help in playing audio straight from USB microphone to my speakers
<ali__> hello guys...
<ali__> i've got a problem with my wireless, after installing ubuntu studio? i used dell inspiron 1464 with b43 broadcom driver?
<ali__> is this kind of device supported by default by ubuntustudi or not?
<elias_a> ali__: Have you installed updates and proprietary drivers after installation?
<ali__> sorry, no. i cant cause it doesnt have internet.
<ali__> and im pretty new in linux, i dont understand how to compile it manually.
<elias_a> You don't compile anything. You install.
<elias_a> ali__: What do you mean you don't have internet in it? No RJ45?
<ali__> no, it use wireless conectivity.
<ali__> how to check if the driver has installed or not? iwconfid doesnt listed wlan0.
<ali__> but i've checked lspci lshw lsmod for b43 and its there but doesnot listed in iwconfig and ifconfig.
<ali__> and i've repeat many times to modprobe -r b43 and started it again. but no luck.
<ali__> sorry, i am using my other machine to get here.
<ali__> that one. still stuck.
<elias_a> ali__: Which installation media did you use?
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-24
<studio-user557> hola estoy instalando ubuntu studio alguna informacion??
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user557> pero si el español es mas bonito
<cfhowlett> !es | studio-user557
<ubottu> studio-user557: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user557> #ubuntu-es
<ObrienDave>  /join #ubuntu-es
<mothi> Can I download the soundfonts included with US somewhere?
<mothi> Got them by mounting the squashfs from the iso and looking there
<Unit193> Sould be able to find them on LP as well.
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-25
<testnick> Hello voubou
<msh_> Layn!
<maseck> Any idea when the kernel will be updated to 3.16 in 14.04.x?
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.33.26 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<maseck> oh, thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<maseck> I'm not sure what that means, though.
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get you the latest available kernel for 14.04
<holstein> !info linux-image-lowlatency trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.48.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<holstein> which, could be 3.13..
<holstein> you can run the one mentioned above, the generic one.. or get one via PPA
<holstein> or, mainline.. etc
<Unit193> holstein: Hardware enablement stacks.
<Unit193> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<holstein> Unit193: im not sure that the lowlatency kernel is up to date with that
<maseck> I will probably just wait until they update the kernel.
<holstein> sure, but "they" may not plan to
<holstein> zequence would know
<holstein> the generic will be.. and you can install that
<maseck> I have no idea if I actually need the low latency for what I'm doing. I'm sending keyboard to computer to headphones.
<holstein> you can install the generic, and keep the lowlatency
<maseck> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.48.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-26
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntu-studio,
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-studio> !ask
<ubuntu-studio> !ask guitarix with ardour
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu-studio> !ask guitarix
<ubuntu-studio> !ask qjackctl
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, music >>> #opensourcemusicians
<Sakrecoer> hi guys!
<Sakrecoer> so there are these new kernels, but my system updater tels me i have insufficent space in /boot and that i should use apt-get clean
<Sakrecoer> but.. it has no effect. nor does autoclean or autoremove...
<Sakrecoer> running 14.04..
<Unit193> Manually remove all but the current and last kernel.  sudo apt-get autoremove  normally does it though. :/
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, this ^^^
<Sakrecoer> funky thing is that last kernel update, autoremove was working...
<Sakrecoer> on 12.04 i had the same issue: all of a sudden autoremove wasn't responding anymore..
<Sakrecoer> so i have been doing like you suggest before, thinking it might not be optimal...
<Sakrecoer> thank you tho :)
<Sakrecoer> hi again.. regarding the new kernel and autoremove not working. i noticed i was jumping from 46 to 48... could it have something to do with that?
<Sakrecoer> 47 must have been arround for a very short while. on this machine i tend to upgrade as soon as something new is out...
<Sakrecoer> btw.. last time autoremove worked was not "last kernel update" as i stated above... it was when i upgraded to 43..
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-28
<studio-user219-j> hello
<delt> Hello
<delt> there seems to be a bug with the mount option "x-gvfs-show"
<delt> if i add x-gvfs-show to my /etc/fstab's cdrom line (so it shows up in XFCE) i can no longer mount it.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you are trying to mount fstab?
<holstein> you shouldnt need to do anything to mount an optical drive.. it should "just work"..
<holstein> you dont need to add anything to fstab for that..
<ObrienDave> *lurks*
<delt> holstein: except it mounts to /media/(whatever name the volume has) ...i want it under /cdrom
<holstein> delt: cool.. im sure you can get specifics on that in #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<holstein> otherwise, i dont think its a "bug" you are dealing with
<holstein> you might want to searh 'change default path of automatically mounted volumes xfce'
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214646/how-to-configure-the-default-automount-location
<holstein> "you can tell udisks2 to automount in /media/ instead of /media/[username]/ by adding a udev rule that sets the environment..." or whatever the modern equivalent would be
<delt> holstein: thanks for the info.
<arnygrape> Anyone available to help setting up an USB Mic to play live through speakers?
<holstein> i would plug the mic in, and test it like a normal audio device
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> then, i would stop jack, and use pulseaudio to route the mic to the audio device im using
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<arnygrape> I should stop Jack?
<delt> or, if you're using jack, you can use qjackctl (or other jack gui) to connect the system input to the system output
<delt> that way you'll hear the mic through the speakers
<arnygrape> I tried the qjackctl and found system input and connected to both the system output 1 and 2 and neither seemed to come through
<delt> then the sound card to which the mic is connected probably has another port than "mic" selected as input device
<holstein> arnygrape: you dont need jack to faciliate what you are tryihng to do, so, sure.. stop jack, and use the pulse audio tool to route what you are tyring to route
<holstein> arnygrape: qjackctl doesnt *easily* allow you to route devices to each other
<delt> or that =)
<holstein> arnygrape: you *can*, for example, have jack using one device, and pulse on the other, and use the included pulse to jack dbux to route.. but why?
<arnygrape> ok.  I'll stop Jack and try pulseaudio.
<holstein> if you literally just want to hear the mic through your speakers, stop jack, and use pavucontrol to easily route those sources
<arnygrape> and how do you route in pavucontrol?
<delt> personally i have pulseaudio as a jack client. a bit more overhead, but no more hassles about alsa vs. jack vs. pulseaudio
<delt> everything just works.
<holstein> arnygrape: in the GUI, you select what you want to route where.. try loading and using the tool, and see if it does what you need
<delt> but yeah, if you don't need jack, you can avoid using it.
<holstein> arnygrape: again, the process for me is, plug the mic in, test it as an audio device
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> ^ using a terminal, running "arecord -l" to see that alsa "sees" the device
<holstein> then, i try simiply routing it to something.. i might use pavucontrol to route the mic to audacity for example, and see if i can record something
<holstein> *then*, i use something like vlc or *any* player to play a known good simple audio file and route that to my other audio device with pavucontrol
<delt> yeah what holstein said, that's probably the simplest way
<holstein> *then*, i use the same pavucontrol to route the mic to the same output source i tested above ^
<arnygrape> I can record in audacity
<arnygrape> and can hear my recording
<holstein> *great*!
<delt> now you just need to route the mic to the output
<holstein> so, you can use pavucontrol to route those sources, or, use "monitoring" from audacity..
<holstein> or, the dbus, if you need JACK
<arnygrape> ok.  and to stop jack it's just killall -9 jackd correct?
<holstein> arnygrape: why?
<holstein> arnygrape: why not just hit the stop button in qjackctl?
<arnygrape> that is all i need to stop jack?  doesn't run in the background
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123798/how-to-hear-my-voice-in-speakers-with-a-mic
<holstein> arnygrape: no
<delt> not when you stopped it
<arnygrape> Ok.  In pavucontrol where exactly do I select to "route" something to my speakers?
<arnygrape> I see my microphone and it has the little bar that goes up and down when i talk
<arnygrape> in my output tab, i've got quite a few choices
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats where i would start, or follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/123798/how-to-hear-my-voice-in-speakers-with-a-mic
<arnygrape> pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1  - - - if i do this as the forum suggests i have a lot of latency
<holstein> it references, specifically, pavucontrol and doing *exactly* what you are trying to do
<holstein> arnygrape: sure.. you should have latency
<arnygrape> i tried that on normal ubuntu, so installed ubuntu studio hoping to avoid the latency
<holstein> its a USB device
<holstein> nothing you are going to do is going to decrease that latency
<holstein> its just not the intention of that device to be used that way
<arnygrape> ahh.  so there is my issues.  no matter what i'm going to have latency
<holstein> live
<holstein> well, im not saying "no matter what"
<arnygrape> well within my knowledge/abilities
<holstein> im just saying, we are not talking about addressing that
<holstein> what would i do? load up a live iso and experiement where i know i wont permanently "break" any settings
<arnygrape> I dual booted, so not concerned if i break ubuntu studio
<holstein> i would try the pulse dbus with jack running, and see if thats "better", though, its not likely going to be
<holstein> sure.. do what you like
<holstein> its just that, its not so much about "breaking" it
<holstein> its more about easily reverting when you *do* break it, and being able to test again, easliy and quickly
<arnygrape> i see.
<holstein> the main issue here is, no where on any of the packaging did any company say "sure, plug this into ubuntu and enjoy full support"
<holstein> so, for me, the 'best' path is being able to freely test *many* and hopefullly *all* options
<delt> arnygrape: you could get a normal mic which you can plug into your sound card... i think that would be easier to setup, and would have no latency
<holstein> ^
<holstein> yup.. using multiple audio devices is always a bit of a challenge, and a hit in performance
<arnygrape> I agree. delt.  I wasn't initially planning on live sound with the mic, but after recording, i figured i would give that a shot.  Then, of course, when I couldn't get it to work, I just kept trying futilely.
<arnygrape> I should have just went with a normal mic.
<holstein> well, you *are* getting live sound
<holstein> you just want lower latency
<arnygrape> yes
<holstein> so, you can try addressing that specific need, and see how you do
<holstein> before you were asking how to get the mic to come through the speakers..
<delt> ok, gotta go... cya all, and good luck arnygrape
<arnygrape> I know.  I wasn't clear in my issue.
<arnygrape> Thanks for the help delt
<holstein> have you tried with jack? with the pulse audio bridge? have you tried without jack? have you tried with 15.04? have you tried with an RT kernel? have you tried with a generic kernel?
<holstein> etc..
<holstein> there are *many* things you can try
<holstein> thats why i like to use live iso's, so i can be nimble, and quickly get back to "stock"
<arnygrape> I have the low-latency kernel.  I tried jack but I don't think I know enough about it yet to figure out bridging pulse audio and such
<holstein> sure, but the low-latency is just that.. i have actually found that a newer generic kernel supported one usb device "best" on my system
<holstein> and, i have found lower latency with alsa only.. and, sometimes, with pulse only.. etc
<arnygrape> i think i'll give up the pursuit of this and get a regular mic at some point
<holstein> sure.. or just dont route it to the speakers
<arnygrape> Thank you for straightening me out though and helping me see my real problem
<holstein> sure.. good luck.. its can be a challenging troubleshooting step in the supported operating systems..
<arnygrape> I had grand ideas about installing ubuntu studio and opening a few programs and magically the sound would come through clear and low-latency
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yup, and if the creators of the hardware wanted, they can make that a reality, for sure
<arnygrape> At least I have ubuntu studio installed now.  I can dink around with that on videos and pics.
<arnygrape> not sure it is any better
<arnygrape> but something "different"
<arnygrape> and I haven't been on mIRC in about 15 years, so there was another bonus
<arnygrape> not even sure of dal.net still exists
<arnygrape> oh, yup there it is
<holstein> "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<arnygrape> Thanks again for the time. Have a good day.
<holstein> arnygrape: sure.. good luck!
<holstein> im sure, you'll sort something out.. usb hardware is typically "class compliant" and just works with linux
<basano> Hi
<basano> Is there a getting started guide available?
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-29
<mazafaka> What exactly needed to import MP4 file into LIVES
<mazafaka> libmjpeg is installed... it seems earlier only a basic set of codecs was needed to be able to import mp4 into l.i.v.e.s.
<zequence> mazafaka: mp4 usually has restricted codes in it.
<zequence> mazafaka: You should get all of them in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu-studio> здравствуйте мне нужно в русскую поддержку
<mazafaka> ubuntu-studio: #ubuntu-ru но там мало людей
<ubuntu-studio> дело в том что я немогу уже несколько дней справится с блокировкой входа в учётную запись --- я снял галочку запроса пароля при входе в настройках учётной записи и впринципе даже и н еожида что всё останется не месте.......  но окно запроса пароля
<ubuntu-studio> осталось (при запуске системы)
<ubuntu-studio> но беда в том тчо теперь вводишь пароль а компьютер на него не реагирует
<mazafaka> Там слово login скорее всего, а ты вводишь свой пароль. Может такое быть? Вначале на первое приглашение попробуй ввести логин, затем на следующее приглашение - пароль.
<mazafaka> Я сам так удивился, воспользовался линуксом после перерыва в пару лет, установил Убунту-студио, и процедуре аутентификации удивился
<ubuntu-studio> ну это у меня убунту студия - там выпадает белое окошко в котором логин выбирается (или гостевой сеанс или мой ) и просит а внизу строка пароля....
<ubuntu-studio> хотя я и пробовал в грабе сброс пароля но такого как ваш вариант не пробовал
<ubuntu-studio> впринцпе то работаю в этом дистрибутиве уже полгода - нравится..... но такого н еожидал
<ubuntu-studio> этоже не что тотам в терминале командами творил а просто снял галочку на запрос пароля при входе , тоесть чтоб запускать без лишних ньюансов
<ubuntu-studio> щас сижу с установочного диска, придётся перегрузиться чтоб попробовать ваш вариант....  апотом как связываться если что...
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<mazafaka> Ну если что всё заново, установить за 20-30 минут наверное получится
<mazafaka> "login" and only then the password--this could be the answer, timeless answer :/
<ubuntu-studio> здесь кто-то есть?
<ubuntu-studio> а как попасть на росскоязычный сервис?
<ubuntu-studio> неужели воообще никого по всему миру))))
<ubuntu-studio> я загрузился с лайф диска и потому не под своим именем....   система задлокировалась.....  нужна подсказка
<ubuntu-studio> при запуске системы просит пароль ---ввожу но не принимает......  можно десяткираз вводит свой пароль и всё равно дальше окна ввода пароля не идёт
<ubuntu-studio> делал сброс чере граб не помогло
<cfhowlett> !ru | ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio_> Ciao a tutto i chan
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-studio> вернул назад старый пароль и вот  здесь
<ubuntu-studio> на русском канале нет людей
<ubuntu-studio> #ubuntu-ru
<gaconsalt> #ubuntu-ru
<lucas_> hi, can't get 14.04 to work with skype. Have tried pavucontrol and ctljack with no effect. sound card is ua25ex.
<lucas_> Qjackctl, sorry
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-28
<lollorollo2000> hi
<Ascavasaion> Can someone direct me to a GUI audio file converting application please.  I wan to convert wma to ogg/mp3.  I have tried SoundConverter 2.0.4, but it does not convert all the files, and freezes on some.
<Disar> Hey guys easy would it be to use kubuntu instead?
<Disar> how*
<OvenWerks> Disar: very easy.
<OvenWerks> install kubuntu first
<OvenWerks> add ubuntustudio-menu, ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-graphics, ubuntustudio-photography, ubuntustudio-publishing, ubuntustudio-video, linux-lowlatency, ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> run ubuntustudio-controls to make sure RT access is setup right, reboot to lowlatency kernel. Done
<OvenWerks> Disar: I have tried this.
<Tsjsbn> Hello
<Tsjsbn> Can I've any assistance?
<zequence> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tsjsbn> So, okay!
<Tsjsbn> Thanks
<Tsjsbn> This is the first time I've visited this IRC chat
<zequence> Yeah, it has it's own sort of culture. Big in the linux/free software world. Lots of channels
<Tsjsbn> ubuntustudio is super awesome
<Tsjsbn> but are there any performance issues?
<Tsjsbn> I'm new to it
<Tsjsbn> I've previously installed ubuntu 64 bit.
<Tsjsbn> my notebook lagged down during boot
<Tsjsbn> and so i decided to try studio 32 bit.
<Tsjsbn> when i first started up a few min.s ago, the UI wasn't that great but the features are awesome
<zequence> 64bit should be faster, though it uses a bit more memory. So, you should use 64bit as long as your RAM is over 2GB
<Tsjsbn> my ram is just 2gb and 1.75 gb usable
<Tsjsbn> i know it's insufficient for heavy media processing
<Tsjsbn> i am planning for a good ram
<zequence> 64bit should still work fine. Just that you can't both have 20 tabs open on firefox and a bunch of orchestrals samples
<Tsjsbn> but, my lappy lags.
<Tsjsbn> by the way videos which played fine in windows
<Tsjsbn> are now lagging in studio too
<zequence> The arch version won't help you there though
<Tsjsbn> i can't understand?
<zequence> 64bit is not slower than 32bit. The other way around
<zequence> 64bit uses a bit more RAM. That's all
<zequence> Video playback depends on a few things
<Tsjsbn> so, which is better for me?
<zequence> 1) video driver. You may need a proprietary one to get better performance (depends on your graphic card)
<Tsjsbn> ubuntu tries very hard to play youtube videos on 64 bit
<zequence> 2) codecs - many are nonfree, and there may be bad support on Ubuntu. You could try installing a bunch by installing the package ubuntustudio-restricted-extras
<Tsjsbn> thx zequence
<Tsjsbn> can i have the ui of studio improved?
<Tsjsbn> like that of ubuntu?
<zequence> If you don't need to use it for multimedia production, than you may choose which ever official UBuntu flavor
<zequence> They all have the same selection of packages available. They share repos
<Tsjsbn> no..
<zequence> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<Tsjsbn> i want studio for production, processing
<Tsjsbn> i require it.
<Tsjsbn> i just want a good ui
<Tsjsbn> :)
<zequence> You can do two things. Either install another DE onto Ubuntu Studio, or install UBuntu Studio packages onto another UBuntu flavor
<Tsjsbn> can i convert studio to normal flavor?
<zequence> Need to go. Later
<Disar> thanks OvenWerks
<yt_> yasuaki
<Disar> I would highly recommend Krita as a painting tool btw
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-29
<noobuntu> !?
<noobuntu> is it prudent to have ubuntu studio bootable from a 64gb usb?
<noobuntu> hello!?
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-30
<genral> hi
<parallels> apt cdrom
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-31
<foormea> hi. what kernel does ubuntustudio 15.10 use by default? generic? lowlatency? realtime? what about 16.04?
<foormea> actually, let me phrase this differently. i'm on kubuntu 16.04, recording guitar with audacity. i had pretty bad results with generic kernel: delay, sometimes recording would stop or not even start with an empty track... so i switch to lowlatency kernel. it seems better, but it's still not perfect
<zequence> There's no -rt kernel in the archive. Ubuntu Studio uses linux-lowlatency, and we are its silent maintainers, so to speak
<zequence> I would use something other than audacity for recording
<zequence> ardour, or qtractor
<zequence> Audacity is ok for simple recording, but not for tracking
<zequence> I would suggest you to use ardour instead
<zequence> ..with jack
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<foormea> thanks zequence
<foormea> i'll read on that. i hope i can easily import all my stuff into ardour! and i hope it won't be too complicated to learn
<zequence> foormea: It's quite easy to import audio files into ardour, so that's not a big issue
<zequence> You get the benefit of a full blown DAW, with tempo tracks, live processing, automation, etc
<foormea> cool, thanks for the tip!
<zequence> foormea: I'm sure there's plenty of help to be found online for ardour. There's a floss manual, and surely you can find stuff on youtube as well
<zequence> foormea: Just one thing though
<foormea> yeah?
<foormea> uh i'm seeing htis: http://ardour.org/download.html
<zequence> foormea: If you are not on UBuntu Studio, you don't have realtime privilege. Install ubuntustudio-controls, and set that up for your user
<foormea> seilence after 10mn if i download the binary, otherwise i'll need to compile from source?
<foormea> oh i thought it was just a matter of switching the running kernel
<zequence> foormea: It's in the archive. Install it with whatever installation tool you usually use
<foormea> yep
<zequence> no need to download from the ardour site
<foormea> zequence: what do you mean is in the archive? i'm just wondering, the version of ardour that comes from the ubuntu repo isn't "locked" at 10mn of usage is it?
<zequence> There might be ardour and ardour3. It's a bit confusing, but the latest one is the one you want
<foormea> yeah. ardour, which isntalls ver4 i think
<foormea> :)
<zequence> It's not locked at all. It's free software
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ardour
<foormea> Version: 1:4.6~dfsg-1
<zequence> foormea: Are you on xenial?
<foormea> yep. i'm fairly proficient with ubuntu and linux in general :) i was just reading on ardour vs qtracker and saw that ardour page which i find really, really weird
<foormea> yep
<zequence> Ok, so that's the one then
<zequence> ardour has a business model, but it's still free software
<zequence> Well, it's one or two guys getting paid
<foormea> i see
<zequence> You can find them on #ardour. Very helpful people, and very passionate
<foormea> cool! thanks
<foormea> anyway, zequence, what's your involvement with ubuntu studio? you seemed to say you're involved in kernel maintenance??
<user> Jürgen
<user> TONFILM535
<user> Jürgen
<user> TONFILM535
<user> Jürgen
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-01
<audiomoose> hello! i can't get any audio output from vlc, using 'studio 14.04.4 LTS. Do I have to so anything unusual to get vlc to work? thanks
<audiomoose> <so = do>
<audiomoose> never mind, it now works after a reboot :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-03
<audiomoose> good day. please can anyone guess why my distro of 14.04.4 u.studio, 64bit, started logging me out of my desktop session every time i started firefox, following a recent udate/
<audiomoose> ? it seems fixed now with a reinstall. just for your interest.
<audiomoose> say, how good is jack's management of session restoration these days? it was flimsy last time I tried it some years ago.
<OvenWerks> audiomoose: I can't guess at all, though I can report that 14.04.4 does not have that problem here.
<audiomoose> thanks buddy
<OvenWerks> I have not used session management really. Ardour is pretty monolithic these days.
<cfhowlett> seems to be in danger of being removed from the default ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> This is just showing that I don't do much in the way of electronic music probably. Most of my stuff is recorded instruments.
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: which one (package) are you thinking of?
<cfhowlett> the ardour packages.  I understand from a thread on the mailing list that it is / will be removed from 16.04??
<audiomoose> thanks
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: I have not seen that. Ardour is in 16.04... not ardour3 though.
<cfhowlett> perhaps that was it
<cfhowlett> do!  nevermind OvenWerks.  I just checked the list and audacious is under discussion, not ardour.  sorry for the misinformation
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: :)
<audiomoose> do any of you here have a preference for session storage, say if you have to turn the machine off and need to get back to exactly how things were? how's that going these days?
<cfhowlett> settings > session and startup > save session
<audiomoose> smart, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! audiomoose
<audiomoose> getting 'studio stable here is vital, so i'll be hanging out a bit.
<cfhowlett> always happy to see users here.
<jbermudes> How are the non-LTS releases for Ubuntu Studio stability-wise?
<cfhowlett> jbermudes, functional.
<cfhowlett> bleeding edges are bloody.  I have been LTS only for years.  Fewer headaches
<OvenWerks> jbermudes: it really depends on the rest of ubuntu (vanilla in particular)
<jbermudes> I'm wondering if maybe if I move to 15.10 to see if maybe I can get this pesky Tascam US16x08 to work. The 4x4 version works, but for some reason this bigger model seems to be weird under Linux, despite it being advertised as class-compliant
<OvenWerks> with audio SW things are changing fast enough I end up building some things to keep up.
<OvenWerks> jbermudes: just dl 16.04
<jbermudes> OvenWerks: betas scare me even more than non-lts releases :P
<cfhowlett> this!  ^^
<OvenWerks> I have been running the unrealeased 16.04 on my wifes machine for months.
<OvenWerks> only 3 weeks before it is the next LTS
<jbermudes> and hopefully it'll be a very productive 3 weeks for the bugfixing team :)
<OvenWerks> The only thing to watch for that I know of is don't use the systray options for qjackctl
<jbermudes> I'd prefer to stick with this 4x4 audio interface because it just works in 14.04 but the downside is that it's a bit too tall to be rackmounted in 1U :(
<jbermudes> Nor is it even wide enough
<audiomoose> so is anyone here running 14.04.4 LTS AMD64 ? My version suffers from missing font characters right from the installation screens.
<audiomoose> and this repeatable logout when browser launched
<jbermudes> I'm running it, but I installed it back when it was 12.04 and upgraded to 14.04
<audiomoose> thanks. ah well it'll crack in the end
<audiomoose> is this a good place to ask about qtractor problems, or is there a more dedicated channel? jack is passing midi piano notes to a soft synth ok, but qtractor's not able to record them.
<zequence> audiomoose: Check out #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> I would guess you need to connect the softsynth to the audio channel you are recording to
<zequence> Using something like qjackctl
<j09> hey guys, folks from #ubuntu suggested i look here for advice. On my steam games and flash videos, the audio is about a full second behind the visual. Would anyone know what I could do to investigate this?
<audiomoose> hey thanks zequence, will do. glad to report qtractor is recording midi input now: its internal midi routing window needed a refresh. good to see you again buddy, it's been a few years!
<audiomoose> off to bed ... thanks for all the help here today, much appreciated :D
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-27
<hernando> hola
<hernando> hola
<hernando> hay alguien conectado?
<hernando> que hable español?
<krytarik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hernando> que bien
<hernando> mas que ayuda quiero consultar algo no tan tecnico
<hernando> me puedes ayudar?
<hernando> ok
<bubbely> hey.. i need to know what format to sendData() to my bluetooth device for it to play audio if its a speaker
<OvenWerks> bubbely: quick answer... I don't know. So far as I know ALSA does not include BT audio, but Pulseaudio does.
<bubbely> asking in pulseaudio channel =po
<bubbely> any other audio channels ?
<OvenWerks> Pulseaudio looks to the system like the default audio device (ALSA), so if you select the BT device in Pulse and then send to pulse it shold work
<bubbely> im trying to write an android app to use more than one bluetooth speaker at a time
<OvenWerks> android, I think uses something other than pulse.
<OvenWerks> android does have alsa at kernel level, but there is another layer on top that applications talk to.
 * OvenWerks found developing for android frustrating
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-28
<samohovets> Hello Guys
<samohovets> Can you help me?
<samohovets> When im trying to install amd64 edition of Ubuntu Studio 16.04.02
<samohovets> It won't install GRUB2 in /target/
<samohovets> Grub-64-signed
<samohovets> wont install
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-29
<studio-user266> why no handbrake in studio
<studio-user266> ?
<OvenWerks> what is handbrake?
<studio-user266> video conversion/encoding
<OvenWerks> It is in the repo so apt install handbrake
 * OvenWerks is not a video user so would not have missed it.
<OvenWerks> I have added you suggestion to see if people who do video creation agree
<kebbanalex_> Hello! Is there anyway to make alsa_in and alsa_out automated so they automaticly connect all audio devices to jack?
<OvenWerks> yes. but nothing "done" and ready to go.
<kebbanalex_> Ok, thanks
<OvenWerks> see http://gareus.org/blog/jack2dbus for some ideas of detecting devices.
<OvenWerks> see http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh for some more.
<OvenWerks> see http://www.ovenwerks.net/paste/autojack for how I do it on my system.
<OvenWerks> kebbanalex_: ^^^
<kebbanalex_> Oh, ok
<studio-user243> Hi
<tim167> hi, I can zoom in on my screen using Alt+scroll, but is there a way to do that so that the zoom area does _not_ follow my mouse cursor?
<OvenWerks> In this case you will probably get a faster answer in #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> I don't know
<tim167> OvenWerks, thanks
<OvenWerks> np
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-30
<mosha> Hi to everyone! I am in quest for tear free video playback on linux with radeon graphics card atm... I was so dissapointed when started my ubuntu studio after a long time to review my gopro footage to edit videos with kdenlive. Just learned there is hope for tear free video playback with mir and wayland on the horizon. Is it insane to try using Unity8 (mir) with ubuntu studio? Will it break kdenlive
<mosha> etc? Or any ideas how to minimize tearing and other glitched with current ubuntu studio lts?
<cfhowlett> mosha, won
<cfhowlett> will not break anything
<mosha> won?
<mosha> So just have to try the unity then... otherwise I like the ubuntu studio slim approach
<mosha> just to be clear I've always had some issues with video quality no matter what setup sw or hw
<mosha> or os
<mosha> windows is ok =)
<mosha> hmm :s/os/linux distro/
<studio-user683> OK
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-02
<rutudhwaj> how to share files in Ubuntu Studio!!!!!!
<rutudhwaj> plz help step by step
<rutudhwaj> installed samba ..but still no local folder share option visible
<rutudhwaj> cant even browse other computers in LAN
<rutudhwaj> how to share files in Ubuntu Studio!!!!!!
<rutudhwaj> lz help step by step
<rutudhwaj> installed samba ..but still no local folder share option visible
<rutudhwaj> cant even browse other computers in LAN
<studio-user638> Hi
<studio-user141> software wont intialize or open
<OvenWerks> studio-user141: not sure what that means.
<OvenWerks> Which sw
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-26
<studio-user393> just installed ubuntu studio. hope it will work for me. wish me luck!
<shortwave> hi all, i can't start my jack engine anymore, can anyone help me please?
<shortwave> sorry had to restart please help me make jack start again
<shortwave> hi, i cant start jack anymore, any help?
<OvenWerks> shortwave: try (in a terminal) killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<shortwave> done: jackd: nessun processo trovato
<shortwave> shortwave@shortwave-ideacentre-300S-11ISH:~$
<OvenWerks> so does jack start after doing that?
<shortwave> no D-BUS: il server JACK non può essere avviato.
<shortwave> Mi dispiace
<shortwave> Jack server could not be strated i'm sorry
<shortwave> started
<OvenWerks> Hmm, I'm not so sure then.
<OvenWerks> It seems like maybe there is no dbus running, are you using qjackctl to start jack?
<shortwave> yes
<OvenWerks> in qjackctl setup on the misc tab: there are two dbus check boxes, maybe try unchecking those and try again?
<shortwave> the lines i have just typed were copied and pasted from qjackctl notification window
<shortwave> done, nothing
<shortwave> same stuff
<gemcat2> 4th attempt on install here - how long should 'language packs' take?
<gemcat2> 6 hr seems a bit excesive
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-27
<shortwave>  hi all please help my jack engine start again,the message tells d-bus cant be started
<studio-user761> hi there !
<ctmartin> Hello, I'm a student doing a project about FOSS & design outreach(/similar). I'll be mostly idling/observing for a few weeks and then will probably be asking some questions and asking for feedback on what I'm working on.
<longnickname> now waiting for my midi controller keyboard
<longnickname> the very old Poly800 was no good as a controller :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-28
<studio-user629> hello
<studio-user549> Hi there, while trying ubuntustudio I
<studio-user549> Get prompted for user and password at login
<studio-user549> Is there a standard login? Thx
<eagles0513875> hey all
<eagles0513875> sakrecoer: hey  hey :)
<JTa> anybody from socal here?
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-29
<Rooot> hello, ubuntu studio 17.10. is giving black screen with flickering cursor at boot. I found this solution, and wanted to make sure this could be applied; http://helewix.com/howto/ubuntu-17-10-black-screen-solution/
<Rooot> in the last session I'd run apt upgrade, likely caused by this
<Rooot> I suppose it is a general ubuntu problem
<Rooot> I cant even get started with it, the first step doesn work with key combinations
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-30
<cfhowlett> https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/02/introducing-the-potential-new-ubuntu-studio-council/
<MumblyPhuck> love that you have access to IRC during OS installs, helps kill the boredom
<sirriffsalothp> MumblyPhuck: Haha
<sirriffsalothp> MumblyPhuck: still pretty boring here unfortunately
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-31
<studio-user092> anybody home?
<studio-user474> how do you use somehitng like Local Network Share on Ubuntustudio?
<Freek_> good evening I have just installed umbunto Studio besides 16.04 on a seperate partition ready for 1 st reboot, I am scared....
<Freek_> lets just give it the go......? why not trust Umbunto ore any suggestions?
<elfinhope> Hey, folks, just thought I'd drop in and say hi, and see what was going on.
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-01
<studio-shermhead> hey everyone just set up my macbook pro 9,2 with triple boot anything i should do to get things going
<Yaman> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-25
<OvenWerks> The V9 problem is known and fixed in Head.
 * OvenWerks went through learning to set his son's tablet again...
<OvenWerks> wierd thing with the tablet... make config script for xorg to be able to use xsetwacom... reboot so xorg reloads its stuff.... now the tablet doesn't do anything but shows up with xsetwacom :/
<OvenWerks> unplug and plug back in... now it starts working, forever.
<OvenWerks> Tim is happy as can be now as all his buttons work. Krita has a pressure curve setup so he can set it to be all solid lines or varying alpha.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu @carbonzero Looks like OvenWerks's insight is nothing short of awesome on this.
<OvenWerks> @azbulutlu do you have a limit of 16 buttons? (minus 4,5,6,7 of coarse)
<OvenWerks> when I do and xsetwacom get <device> all I see up to button 16 even though I have only up to 12
<OvenWerks> I am guessing that an artist will prefer full screen when working on a project... or if not, will want the tablet to be able to reach all windows
<studiobot> Tecardo was added by: Tecardo
<studiobot> <carbonzero> wow! I'm going to have to read all of this when the wife's not blaring her bloody tv show so loud I can't think.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> lkl
<studiobot> <carbonzero> lol
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Tecardo [<reply to image>], Could you ask the question you asked in the Cafe channel here?
<Marcuss> hi to all, I would like some advice, I would like to install ubuntu studio 18.10, I already have the 18.04, should I upgrade to 18.10 or better stay with 18.04? , sorry my english but i'm italian and i speak bad english i use translator
<studiobot> <Tecardo> @Eickmeyer [Could you ask the question you asked in the Cafe channel here?], Yep
<Limuxic> If you want stability, I say stay with 18.04, as it is a Long Term support (from Ubuntu). If you want up-do-date apps, go with 18.10
<studiobot> <Tecardo> What's the advantage of using fluendos oneplay codecs? Instead of ubuntu-restricded-extras
<studiobot> <Tecardo> Both are gstreamer Plugins
<Marcuss> I have been using 18.04 for some months now, I find myself quite well for the pre-installed software, if I update to 18.10 the software it has are new versions or they are the same as those of 18.04
<Limuxic> Marcus, some/many of the apps will have new versions, of course.
<Marcuss> I use wine that on 18.04 was a business to make it work, you know if in 18.10 wine is a more stable and easier to install version like on ubuntu 16.04 where wine was easily installed without any hitch
<Limuxic> Marcuss - I don't know personally - I prefer the stability and thus run 18.04 on all my machines. If you have a spare laptop, you could install 18.10 to try it. Or create a new partition?
<Marcuss> I would like to move on to 18.10 if the LMMS type software is advanced in version and hence the fact of wanting also the wine new version, since LMMS uses wine for VST plug-ins
<studiobot> <Tecardo> @Marcuss [<Marcuss> I would like to move on to 18.10 if the LMMS type software is advanced …], You could always use the wine ppas
<Limuxic> to check the new versions of wine and LMMS, just go to their websites and download the latest version - rather ten updating the whole OS
<studiobot> <Tecardo> Can't they see my reply? Where are they posting actually
<Marcuss> of pc I have a bit, for about 10 years I'm with Gnu / Linux, my first loved one was Knoppix for being able to install it on a USB stick but not very stable and not updatable, I've been with Lubuntu for about 6 years and for 1 year year with ubuntu studio, but I always have to keep windows partitions because I have easy-to-use audio video software that on linux I could not find, hence my dilemma, I even thought of going back to 
<Marcuss> I downloaded LMMS in app version for ubuntu, but I repeat wine on ubuntu studio 18.04 works badly, better on 16.04
<Limuxic> Why don't you use LMMS with Jack?
<Marcuss> of course I use LMMS with jack which is great, but LMMS uses vestige for VSTs where I have many musical instruments
<Marcuss> and Vestige exploits wine that on 18.10 works badly
<Marcuss> I'm trying to learn qtractor which I find very nice and simple even if a little unstable and something would be to change in my opinion, but qtractor still can't use VST .dll natively
<Limuxic> <Vestige exploits wine that on 18.10 works badly> I see. why don't you uninstall the current version of Wine, and go and download an older version - which might be more stable for your own needs?
<Marcuss> that's why I would like to move on to 18.10 but only if I can overcome these problems by advancing
<Marcuss> eee I don't know how to do it, I don't know how to do it
<Limuxic> <I don't know how to do it> go to the Software Centre, find Wine and find the button the says Uninstall or Remove
<Marcuss> you uninstall I can do a downgrade no, I don't know how to do it, I still work a little with the commands on the bash shell
<Marcuss> and in the software center I only get the new version 3 of wine and from ubuntu 17 to today it doesn't install well and you have to work a little on it to make it work
<Limuxic> As you wish. Here you can get older versions of wine: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Marcuss> I should download all the deb files and install them one by one but they work with 18.04, I ask because I have always installed from software center
<Limuxic> Yes, they will work with 18.10
<Marcuss> however, I thank you for your help and the time you are dedicating to me, I am very pleased to meet you
<Marcuss> what software can I install for chats, I don't always want to open the browser to chat
<Limuxic> <thank you for your help> you are welcome
<Marcuss> xchat ok with you?
<Limuxic> <what software can I install for chats> I don't know xchat. You can use Pidgin to connect to this channel. I just triefd and connected as limuxic2
<Marcuss> maybe better with the browser because I can use the translator
<Marcuss> good day everyone
<Eickmeyer> !patience | @Tecardo
<ubottu> @Tecardo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<studiobot> <Tecardo> What. I didn't wrote my question again 😂
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Tecardo [What. I didn't wrote my question again 😂], Sorry about that. I was just answering your question as to if they could see your question.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Honestly, I don't know the answer.
<studiobot> <Tecardo> I just didn't know if this bot works two ways 😁
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Oh yes. Totally.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-26
<studiobot> <Chris> I have an SSD with 500 GB in a desktop PC. I also have 1TB Sata HDD which I use just for data storage not OSs. … I want to install Ubuntu Studio 19.04 (when it is available) alongside my existing  installation of US 18.04 on this single SSD.  … My question is: will the installer automatically create a new partition for 19.04 during the
<studiobot> installation procedure? Or do I have to create the second partition FIRST before beginning the install if 19.04? … I am looking for the simplest method.
<studiobot> <Chris> The PC has UEFI.  … Boot > Secure Boot > OS Type is set to "Other' (not Windows).
<studiobot> <Chris> I found the answer on the linuxhint.com. So please ignore the above.
<studiobot> <Chris> https://linuxhint.com/install_ubuntu_studio_1804/
<studiobot> <Tecardo> @Chris [I have an SSD with 500 GB in a desktop PC. I also have 1TB Sata HDD which I use …], The installer does it for you when it's not lvm or encrypted
<studiobot> <Chris> Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-27
<carbonzero> hey folks. I'm here to help with any questions and direct those to the proper people who can answer them better than me.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: We appreciate it, but you don't have to announce it every time. ;)
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, lol. ok, sorry.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Biggest reason is that, if anyone joins, they can't see that message since they don't have the backlog.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, ok, gotcha.
<carbonzero> so basically I don't need to spend all of that energy typing for no reason?
<carbonzero> save my fingers a little bit more.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> 👍
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, how do I use sudo to get into that EFI folder you were telling me about?
<Eickmeyer> Open a terminal, type "sudo -s", enter your password, type "cd /boot/efi/EFI".
<carbonzero> oh yeah, I remember that from the other day. Thanks dude! Now I can make it behave better.
<carbonzero> and delete the directory for Windows?
<carbonzero> let me write that down before I forget.
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, cool, got it. Jotted it down in my notes. thank you my friend. I've actually got to reinstall windows on that second hard drive because my father in law wants to look at my laptop since he got it for me and he wants to see it in action with kubuntu with ubuntu studio packages on it.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Knock yourself out! Have fun.. :)
<carbonzero> but i'll be able to make it load into kubuntu automatically now.
<carbonzero> thanks!
<Eickmeyer> You bet. :)
<carbonzero> but what's also cool is that I can go into the BIOS and change the hard drive order and have it load the windows hard drive to show him how all of that works, too.
<carbonzero> pretty cool stuff.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Okay, well, be careful. You delete that windows UEFI loader, it won't boot Windows anymore.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero ^
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Just making sure that if you want to dual-boot, that you still can.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, ok, I'll take that into consideration when I get Windows reinstalled. I won't that OS for anything anyway. Just there to show my FIL how I can have one drive for one and the other for *ubuntu
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, what I might have to do is install Windows on the SSD where the boot manager sits and then just put Kubuntu on the HDD.
<carbonzero> and then change the boot order so that Kubuntu is first.
<carbonzero> that might actually solve my issue
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Yes, it would, but by default the grub bootloader would also show. Keeping that from showing is a whole different trick.
 * Eickmeyer is off to run errands
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, yeah, I'll need your help with the grub when you get back.
<studiobot> Lucas Weaver was added by: Lucas Weaver
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Welcome Lucas!
<studiobot> <Lucas Weaver> howdy
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-28
<studio-user386> hello someone can helpme with audio issues?
<tempest> Hi :) I hope everyone is doing well
<Eickmeyer> tempest: Thanks. Do you have a support question?
<tempest> I have a question about the Ubuntu studio audio handbook if that's okay
<Eickmeyer> tempest: Sure, I'm the editor of that. Go ahead.
<tempest> Wow! Really? That's incredible
<Eickmeyer> Well, editor/publisher. Really, it's a libreoffice document that was adapted to wiki.
<tempest> I only started reading it today I don't know much about audio stuff yet but I'm really keen to learn, I've only been playing guitar for about 6 months but I think it would be nice to learn some software at the same time
<Eickmeyer> Cool. Well, guitarix is a good application for effects for guitars.
<tempest> I don't have any equipment like a external sound card or a way to plug a jack into my machine, what I have is a jack to USB cable I'm not really sure if it will be suitable, it seems to work with audacity though which is nice
<Eickmeyer> Anything that allows an audio input to your computer should work just fine.
<tempest> okay well that's good news :)
<Eickmeyer> Though, you can get a cheap professional audio interface on Amazon.
<Eickmeyer> I use a Behringer UMC404HD.
<tempest> but quite early in the book you are explaining how to link applications with the JACKctl program
<tempest> and you say to use the program Hexter
<Eickmeyer> Well, that was Peter's opinion. That section needs a little updating since we now have Ubuntu Studio Controls doing the configuring.
<Eickmeyer> (i.e. you no longer need to use QJackCtl to start Jack).
<tempest> Oh okay, I did wonder, it does seem that the screen shots are using an older interface too
<tempest> But I found that you can get the source code for Hexter still on the creators website. I've never actually compiled a program before but I expect I could learn to do it, but what I wanted to ask is is the reason it's not really offered anymore by default a little bit of a hint not to use it these days?
<Eickmeyer> Hexter is installed by default.
<Eickmeyer> There's no reason to compile it.
<tempest> Is it supposed to be? I'm not sure why I didn't get it then
<tempest> Either that or I'm being stupid and can't find it
<OvenWerks> It may not be in the menu...
<Eickmeyer> There was an error. ^
<Eickmeyer> You might have to install the backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports"
<Eickmeyer> "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<OvenWerks> however any host that supports dssi (Carla, qtracktor, but not Ardour)
<OvenWerks> will show it as a plugin.
<tempest> okay I'll try that, thanks
<tempest> I don
<tempest> oops
<OvenWerks> from the commandline: jack-dssi-host hexter.so
<OvenWerks> tempest: ^^ that will put up the GUI for hexter as a Jack client.
<tempest> if my host has dssi enabled?
<OvenWerks> jack-dssi-host is the host in this case
<OvenWerks> So hexter would show up as a standalone synth within the jqack graph as shown by patchage
<tempest> I get Error: failed to load plugin library "hexter", but the backports upgrade hasn't finished yet so I'll try it again in a few minutes
<tempest> oh Hexter has turned up in my menu now! Yay! :)
<OvenWerks> Jack does have to be running first.
<tempest> Thank you both very much for the help. I've had quite a long day today so I think I'm going to call it quits for tonight but I'll have another go with the book again now that I can run what it was asking me to
<tempest> other than the Audio handbook are there any other ubuntustudio manuals out there that I should look into? I was considering reading the ubuntu 18.10 manual as well but I'm not entirely sure how different we are from vanilla ubuntu and if we need completely seperate books
<Eickmeyer> tempest: Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu, not a derivitive.
<Eickmeyer> All official flavors fall into that description.
<Eickmeyer> The only difference is what is installed by default.
<tempest> ahh okay so does that mean we'll be getting the new version at the same time as vanilla as well then? Not too long to wait now is there?
<Eickmeyer> Yes. Beta is to be released later today.
<Eickmeyer> In order to be an official flavor, our release cadence has to match with few exception.
<tempest> Well best of luck with a smooth launch :)
<tempest> take care and thanks again x
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-29
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/03/ubuntu-studio-19-04-disco-dingo-beta-released/
<beanfrog> hi, I cannot boot up the install cd without nomodeset, however nomodeset makes the screen 800x600 which I cannot get through the installation. nomodeset is because I am having issues with nvidia driver, is there a way I can change the dpi scalling, or go through installation proccess with a terminal?
<studiobot> <Chris> My desktop PC with US 18.04 just rebooted for no apparent reason. I left the PC alone for a while with just Firefox open at a website. … Could this have been a background Ubuntu update rebooting the system afterwards? I am just looking at var/log/syslog but I can't t make sense if it.
<studiobot> <Chris> One line in the syslog says … Mar 29 08:12:43. (username deleted) systemd[1]: started unattended Upgrades Shutdown.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> just did a live boot on 19.04... I like it! :) Clean Icons and such!
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Latest tools GIMP and Inkscape
<studiobot> <designbybeck> :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [One line in the syslog says … Mar 29 08:12:43. (username deleted) systemd[1]: sta …], Yes, it looks like you have unattended upgrades enabled. IIRC, that can be enabled/disabled via "Software & Updates".
<studiobot> <Chris> Erich, thanks.
<designbybeck__> not sure if my install of 19.04 is hung
<designbybeck__> is there a way to tell?
<designbybeck__> I told it to use a LVM and Encrypt on the install
<designbybeck__> ./join #ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-30
<studiobot> Leojfurtado was added by: Leojfurtado
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Hey over here!
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Lkl
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Kol
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Ugh...
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Lol
<studiobot> <carbonzero> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/C1YYFQv.jpg
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero Your issue seems like a Kubuntu issue anyhow since what that picture describes is very much a KDE su issue.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> There is a Kubuntu support telegram group.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> https://t.me/kubuntu_support
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Likewise, it is linked to the #kubuntu IRC room.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Yeah, it is.  … Ok, cool. I'm at my laptop now so I can install telegram from there and show them this.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yep.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> I can do either one. I still need to install my apps
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> That said, @tsimonq2  is part of the Kubuntu team and the Lubuntu team.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> That's why I asked him to begin with.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Ok. I brought it here to get your input about what to do.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Let me add that group.
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> I'll just fix it
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry about it :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero ^
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> There's your answer.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Oh why ty Simon! You work with Kubuntu, too?
<studiobot> @ was added by: @
<studiobot> <@> Hi … I need to resolve a short questions about installing ubuntustudio
<studiobot> <Chris> Just looking a 19.04 on a live USB flash drive. First impressions: very impressive. My congrats and thanks to all who have worked in it. My new Focusrite 6i6 works fine.  … If I install it alongside my existing 18.04 version ( on the same SSD), is there an easy way uninstall it when the release version comes out? I have never done that
<studiobot> before.
<studiobot> <Chris> Just researching this on the web. So, it seems I would need to boot into 18.04 and use Gparted to simply delete the partition on which the 19.04 beta is installed?
<studio-user620> join
<studio-user620> i need help!
<studio-user620> i cannot find  ubuntu studio control
<studiobot> s_delrio was removed by: s_delrio
<studio-user620> is any one there
<studio-user620> ?
<studio-user620> hey is there any one
<OvenWerks> Chris: you shouold be able to: A) just install the release on top of the same partition. B) just allow normal sw updates to take their course (the second will install the new back drop but not auto choose it).
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> @carbonzero [Oh why ty Simon! You work with Kubuntu, too?], Yes :)
<studiobot> <Chris> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> Chris: you shouold be able to: A) just install the release on top of …], Many thanks.
<OvenWerks> Chris: To install over top of an already installed partition, I use the "Something else" choice when selecting partition.
<studiobot> <Chris> Right. Understood. Thanks!
<studiobot> <Chris> I am dealing with UEFI for the first time in a new desktop PC. Haven't had any problems so far, knock on wood. Do I need to "clear secure boot keys" in order  to disable secure boot to avoid possible problems?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [I am dealing with UEFI for the first time in a new desktop PC. Haven't had any p …], You shouldn't have to disable secure boot. The linux kernel used in Ubuntu is signed.
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok. Great. Thanks again!
<studio-user786> russia?
<studio-user786> russia help?
<studio-user786> hello?
<studio-user786> help
<studio-user786> me?
<OvenWerks> no user "russia" here.
<OvenWerks> "help" is rather broad, if you have a problem ask about that problem. If someone is here right now who can help they may do so.
<Eickmeyer> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: too late for that...
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I know.
<Eickmeyer> You can use !{country-code} for the language they desire to redirect.
<OvenWerks> even my resonse was too late.
<OvenWerks> *response?
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<studio-user666> hello :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-31
<studiobot> fernandocastilho was added by: fernandocastilho
<studiobot> skrappjaw was added by: skrappjaw
<Eickmeyer> !ask | @@
<ubottu> @@: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @@ [Hi … I need to resolve a short questions about installing ubuntustudio], ^
<studiobot> QUASARFREAK was added by: QUASARFREAK
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-23
<Ubiquity4321> Good evening all
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: Please do not double-post.
<Ubiquity4321> I'm having trouble logging into my desktop. I recently resized my / partition because it ran out of space (separate /home), and now I cannot log in. Any tips or tricks I can try?
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: You're more likely to get an answer from #ubuntu, that's why I strongly told you not to double-post.
<Ubiquity4321> apologizes. i missed you saying that whilst typing
<Raices> Hi. I have UbuntuStudio 19.10 and I want to be able to play music on internet while I have Jack open.
<OvenWerks> how are you starting jackd?
<OvenWerks> normally a pulse-jack bridge should auto start.
<Raices> OvenWerks: Thanks. But I cannot find something like that
<Raices> I am not very new but I do not now too much
<Raices> know
<OvenWerks> so maybe you did not run jack? or the application started it for you?
<craigbass76> I'm plugged into a scarlet box, and see signal coming in on the XFCE sound settings. I'm not hearing anything though. I do hear things like youtube, or any local music file playing. I'm not using Jack, just pulse.
<craigbass76> I'm not sure where I've forgotten to check a box (even checked in alsamixer)
<OvenWerks> OK, if you are using pulse and the browser is giving sound, what is not giving sound?
<OvenWerks> it would seem pulse is working from that
<craigbass76> I'm not hearing anything when I play my bass
<OvenWerks> And how would you expect that to happen? What routing are you using?
<craigbass76> I'm not using jack. What else can I configure, routing wise?
<OvenWerks> Unless you have some kind of application that takes the bass in and sends it out, after perhaps adding effects, then pulse is not set up for that.
<OvenWerks> it is possible that the audio device does have a control that allows direct out as well. Many of them do but in that case it would a part of the sound device itself
<craigbass76> No, it's worked before, I just haven't been down here in a few months and forgot the missing piece... There's no way to capture, with pulse, what I'm seeing for devices in the Input Devices tab of the regular system Sound Settings?
<OvenWerks> I'm kind of blind on this end. I don't know what actually worked before... or still what you are trying to do.
<craigbass76> Right, and I keep forgetting this isn't Slack, so when I take a screenshot, I go Duh... I did just get sound into audacity. This guy's image is close: https://alansandersonmusic.files.wordpress.com/2017/09/scarlett-2i2-audacity-setup.png
<craigbass76> Mine is showing up as HDA ATI SB:C1200 Digit... can't read the rest.
<OvenWerks> audacity will not show any sound in untill record is used
<OvenWerks> I normally hit pause first then record then set input levels
<craigbass76> I may have to resort to jack...
<craigbass76> I remember taking screenshots of things last time i got that setup right.
<craigbass76> Thanks though. Until next time...
<mixmaster> Hi y'all!  Trying to get some help installing U-Studio 19.1 in VMWare Workstation Pro.  It will not get beyond verifying the installation configuration...  I tried several times without any luck.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-24
<Raices> Hi. I have UbuntuStudio 19.10 and I always run QjackCTL when I want to use ardour to record something, or when I play with Guitarix and other plugins, but the issue is that I cannot listen anything from internet, is there any way to be able to play music on internet while Jack is running?.
<OvenWerks> Raices: I would suggest using ubuntustudio-controls for starting jack first off. However, even using qjackctl the pulse-jack bridge should start by default.
<OvenWerks> If it doesn't, that would indicate you have turned off the dbus version in qjackctl
<OvenWerks> in other words, if you run jackdbus, you should get sound from the browser though you may have to use pavucontrol to make sure jack sink is the default
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls makes sure jack is the default with no other action needed and should also give more stable operation as it removes all audio devices from pulse's use
<Raices> OvenWerks Thanks!. I have see something about ubuntustudio-controls
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | Raices
<ubottu> Raices: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Raices> But I do notknow how to configure it
<Eickmeyer> Raices: It practically configures itself.
<OvenWerks> I would have thought -controls is easier to use than qjackctl
<Eickmeyer> ^ That's why we don't support using qjackctl in this channel. It's too complicated and requres very in-depth knowledge.
<Raices> Eickmeyer Yes, It looks better!
<Raices> I just have this https://ibb.co/jhffkLh
<Raices> But when I click on "Start or Restart Jack" it does not sound anything from internet
<Eickmeyer> Raices: You might have to restart your browser for it to pick up the jack source/sink.
<OvenWerks> you probably want to enable the checkbox bridge ALSA to jack MIDI
<OvenWerks> Raices: which chanels do you use on the xr18 for your outputs? the default is 1 and 2
<Raices> Eickmeyer: OvenWerks Thanks! I really apreciatte your help
<Eickmeyer> Raices: A good tip is to run Ubuntu Studio Controls before anything else to make sure your audio is configured the way you want it.
<Raices> OvenWerks: Yes, I use the default 1 & 2. OvenWerks I will click on it
<Eickmeyer> Raices: You can also use Carla's patchbay function to route your audio to individual channels on the XR18.
<Raices> Eickmeyer: The first thing when I turn on my PC is open -controls and start jack, right?
<OvenWerks> Raices: once you have it set up it should already be running when you login
<Eickmeyer> Raices: The way we have it, when you log-in, your audio will be automatically configured with however you left it when you shut down or restared.
<Raices> Eickmeyer: I have seen something about Carla, I have to learn about it, thanks for the tips
<OvenWerks> in other words if jack is running when you shutdown it should be running when you login.
<Raices> OvenWerks: that means, I just have to do it one time?
<OvenWerks> yup
<OvenWerks> Raices: I also think there is a newer version of -controls in our backports ppa
<Raices> Thanks to both of you! I really like being part of the Linux users to make music!
<Raices> Ok, I will start the ubuntu-controls and restar my pc and I'll be back!
<Raices> Hi. I just want to say thanks!
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<Raices> I already have Ardour and youtube at the same time and everything sound
<Raices> Have a great day week and tahnks again!
<OvenWerks> enjoy
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-25
<HiDeHo> hi all anyne around today
<HiDeHo> trying for the last 2-3hrs to download the latest iso
<GoDiegoGo> Hello! Is there a way to resize the Ubuntu Controls window?
<GoDiegoGo> It's bigger than my screen and I can't see the what's below "apply audio settings". I already tried resizing the normal way, but I can only make it bigger.
<Eickmeyer> GoDiegoGo: Use the version from the backports repo.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | GoDiegoGo
<ubottu> GoDiegoGo: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> The window is much smaller in that version.
<GoDiegoGo> Thank you, I'll give it a try.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-27
<pw71> Hello, Pascal here. Having a XFCE Issue. Remapped the Start menu to [SUPER], triggers on keydown rather than on keyup event. Is this an bug or a client problem? System sitting on Ubuntu 19.10
<pw71> I have found a user facing the same issue https://forum.manjaro.org/t/xfce-super-win-key-shortcut-problem/51797
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-28
<il718> hi anybody here
<Vijay84> Hi All
<Vijay84> I am trying the 19.1 ubuntu studio, for a dual boot on my new windows10
<Vijay84> need help
<Vijay84> this is asus tuf, amd machine
<Vijay84> with ryzen 5, with gpu
<Vijay84> first, there is no sound
<Vijay84> second, i dont know, if my gpu is being exploited or not
<Vijay84> any tips?
<der_Rikkit> Hey there, I'm using this Distro also for gaming, but the game I'm runs not very stable and sometimes causes my system to freeze. Right now I'm trying to setup a keyboard shortcut, that forces a logout and kills alll programms I'm currently running. I've tryed "xfce4-session-logout --logout" but that one dosent terminate my previus session. can you
<der_Rikkit> recomend me a better command please?
<ajan> @der_Rikkit - I use a shortcut with this command to kill the currently active window    xkill -id "`xprop -root -notype | sed -n '/^_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW/ s/^.*# *\|\,.*$//g p'`"
<der_Rikkit> thanks
<Eickmeyer> der_Rikkit: A better place for xfce questions is #xubuntu or #xfce.
<der_Rikkit> Eickmeyerthanks, will check there if I need further help
<ajan> der_Rikkit: also Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is a standard shortcut to force a restart of X, but is disabled in probably all Ubuntu - maybe check  https://askubuntu.com/questions/367983/how-do-i-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-to-kill-the-x-server as a starting point
<Eickmeyer> ^ Yes. ajan is right. Askubuntu should always be the FIRST place to go for support per ubuntustudio.org/support.
<der_Rikkit> thanks for the link how to enable  ctrl + alt + backspace and the comand line. i think this will work and i don't need to use reisub every few hours.
<elioporco> hello
<elioporco> i've got a problem on my ubuntustudio 19.10, after i've used boot repair i can't boot my os again
<Eickmeyer> elioporco: Ask in #ubuntu, you're more likely to get more immediate support there.
<elioporco> ok tnks
<tomreyn> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<craigbass76> What are you folks using to mix audio and video? I'm looking for something with a GUI. I thought I could adda  video track to Audacity. Nupe...
<OvenWerks> OBS?
<OvenWerks> Blender?
<OvenWerks> open shot?
<OvenWerks> kdenlive?
<OvenWerks> It depends on how serious about audio/video production. For "movie" quality, a mix of Blender, Ardour and perhaps Gimp or it's Movie specific version
<OvenWerks> Normally you add audio to the video though, not the other way around
<craigbass76> naw, I just want to use the line in sound instead of the webcam mic. I'm using cheese -- nothing real professional looking. With everyone in town quarentined (we'd be having a local jam session tonight otherwise) I thought I'd do something funny for folks.
<craigbass76> But I wanted to mix the two together after the fact, with a volume slider, instead of hit-or-miss with ffmpeg.
<craigbass76> quarrantined... Sheesh, I'm a technical writer -- should have caught that.
<craigbass76> And it looks like Openshot will do it. Thanks @OvenWerks
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-29
<fredoom1> Hello there !
<fredoom1> I have a question : I recently donwloaded somefree plugins from U-he, and after the installation that went well, most of them don't appear in ardour's plugin manager.
<fredoom1> 2 of 5 are detected and usable, when the 3 others aren't... Do somebody have an explanation ?
<fredoom1> Thanks for your help !
<fredoom1> Anybody ? :)
